# Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/21/14



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Modern Kane is just pure lulz

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

This RAW is going to be a good one.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

Thuganomics said:


> Modern Kane is just pure lulz
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I can't think of somebody who has been booked so bad for so many years. Who could seriously buy Kane at this point? Masked, unmasked, suited up... it doesn't matter. They just screwed his character too much IMO.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Extreme Rules card is shaping up to be very good tbh.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Looking forward to both of the matches in the semi-finals of the IC Title tournament, and Shield's response to Evolution attacking them last Monday (oh, and looking forward to DAT THEME playing again). I'm curious to see how they build up Bryan/Kane, although I'm not expecting much. And hopefully there's some follow-up to Sandow's promo last week... although I'm not holding my breath. And whatever Wyatt does should be awesome.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

they going up against Kevin Durant & Thunder (Playoffs game 2 against Memphis) so will be interesting to see how the show does.


----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

Where's RAW taking place this week?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

^ Baltimore


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

I wonder how Baltimore will react to Bray Wyatt this time.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

how's the Baltimore crowd?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Evolution/Shield
Cena/Wyatt in the cage
Bryan/Kane

Take my money, Vince. Take it. 

:vince$


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Is Baltimore a good crowd, last week was atrocious.

Anyways should be good always a good PPV Extreme Rules so the buidl should be ebjoyable.

Can't wait for the Shield and Evolution encounter.


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

old skl raw was also in Baltimore ? right ?


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

I heard that baltimore is a horrible crowd...uh oh


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Baltimore crowd should be decent, certainly better than Bumfuck, Alabama. Looking forward to Shield/Evolution, Kane/Bryan, Wyatt/Cena and the IC tournament continuing. Hopefully Kane does something crazy now that he's masked again.


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

Looking forward to listening to "Line in the Sand" again. :mark::mark: Hopefully they come out to their pyro and everything.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Evolution/The Authority have to screw Ambrose out of his U.S. Title here. It's some of the easiest booking I've ever seen.

And for history purposes: MVP's 343 day reign started in St. Louis and ended in Baltimore. Ambrose's reign started in St. Louis 336 days ago.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Baltimore an okay crowd? :lmao

They seem to be all casuals and kids bringing their parents. Crowd will be awful, bank on it. 

Looking forward to more Trips/Reigns and Evolution/SHIELD action, last week was the first time we've seen Shield get beaten down like that so hopefully they'll be some real action again tomorrow. 

Kane and Bryan, yawn. Definition of filler.

CESARO AND HEYMAN :mark:

Barrett and Sheamus should be good too, LOVING BNB's new character and he seems to have found a new gear that he had never reached before, you can tell he loves doing the BNB shtick. Shame he'll eventually turn face because the crowd seems into it and once that happens, WWE turn them into faces. 

Please let Cena be serious this week, fucking embarrassing last time.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kane has to destroy Bryan to regain some cred. as Bryan has defeated him so many times in a row. I think he has won 3 televised matches against Kane since the beginning of February. I expect Kane to also terrorize Brie as well. Now you might not be able to tell Brie is frightened due to her wooden acting ability.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

The Baltimore crowd was shit in January because the WWE were in the midst of the Daniel Wyatt experiment that killed crowd morale. The Providence crowd the week later was just as bad until Bryan turned on Bray. I expect the crowd to be much better now.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

Looking forward to RAW to see more of the Evolution and the Shield. That's got my attention the most, and I hope to see Evolution come out to that theme, complete with the pyro and the old titantron video. Last week was just ridiculous with the Evolution logo on the screen, but they probably weren't quite ready. 

I'm also looking forward to seeing what Kane will do to Bryan. I'm pretty excited to see Kane with the mask again, and hopefully he's booked to be the monster he should be. Whatever Wyatt does will interest me, and I'm also looking forward to seeing both RVD vs. Cesaro and Sheamus vs. Barrett.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Excited to see the champ back. :mark:

Also looking forward to see what Paige, Cesaro (and Heyman), Wyatt's & Shield will do.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> how's the Baltimore crowd?


Awful, they were the same ones chanting Husky Harris loudly at Bray Wyatt when he debuted.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

xD7oom said:


> :mark:


How can anyone be hatin' on dat swag? The group was pretty awesome *sheds tear*

Let's hope they actually do this entrance and not piss away the chance.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Let's just hope that evolution doesn't come out to crickets on Monday like last week.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Looking forward to sooo much! Evolution/Shield and both BNB/Sheamus & Cesaro/RVD, very interesting to see who goes on to beat BIG E for the IC Championship at ER. Paige has had two pretty great wins the past week so i'm guessing Tamina gets built up a bit tonight, hopefully Paige at ringside/commentary and have a scuffle or stare-down.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

RDEvans said:


> Let's just hope that evolution doesn't come out to crickets on Monday like last week.


Hearing the Evolution theme every week on Raw now is great.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Have to say Extreme Rules is looking pretty solid right now. :clap


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

The Peoples Champ returns tonight :mark: :bryan :mark: :bryan


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

hope tonights show is decent

expect cesaro and sheamus to advance

evolution to get better of the shield again 

kane to ruin bryan after a bryan victory against someone like adr or swagger.


----------



## Montel V. Porter (Jan 25, 2008)

How nice of the champ to actually show up this week.





Kidding.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Kane to destroy Bryan and Shield to beat down Evolution please.Also Bray to get upperhand on Cena would be nice with Cena looking the stronger next week going into Extreme Rules.Show looks packed tonight,can't wait.


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

Watching live again this week, plenty to keep my interest hopefully. The IC tournament has been good and matches tonight should follow suit, Shield/Evolution, give Wyatt a mic, Bryan returns, new guys (and paige) on the roster.. add in a good match or two on the card and it'll be worthwhile.

Hate having to wait until 1am every week though, it's then I realise I have no life.. might re-watch Wrestlemania to kill a few hours.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

WWE NXT ‏@WWENXT 

Is #WWEBaltimore ready to #BOLieve? The impending #RAW debut of @TheBoDallas can happen anywhere, is tonight the night? #NXTTakeover

:mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

To be fair to Baltimore, they were pretty good at TLC 2011. Seems like they are one of those hit-or-miss crowds. Hopefully they're a hit tonight with Bryan back.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Hoping we get a good crowd this week like the crowd two weeks ago. Should be a solid show


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

KuroNeko said:


> The Peoples Champ returns tonight :mark: :bryan :mark: :bryan


The Rock will be on RAW tonight? :mark: :ex: :shocked: :dance


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Anyone see Sandow and Ziggler going at it on Twitter?


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

Raw is going to suck tonight and that's the truth


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

I'll never forgive Baltimore for this...


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

All day.


----------



## CMSTAR (Apr 14, 2012)

This Raw could be a great Shield responds to Evolutions attack, D-Bry returns and Masked Kane pleaseee do some crazy ass shit.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

Brandough said:


> Anyone see Sandow and Ziggler going at it on Twitter?


Setting up Ziggler w/ Jackman vs Sandow. 

Expect Sandow to job to Wolverine after the match. :buried :buried :buried :buried


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Hoping for a good show tonight. I think Cesaro and Barrett will their semi final matches tonight. Also looking forward to Shield/Evolution, Bryan/Kane and Cena/Wyatt.


----------



## BookingBad (Jan 29, 2014)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Hoping for a good show tonight. I think Cesaro and Barrett will their semi final matches tonight. Also looking forward to Shield/Evolution, Bryan/Kane and Cena/Wyatt.


Yes, this will be a very interesting RAW. I'm really looking forward to it, I'm sure Cesaro will win but it will be a good match. Bryan returns as well, this RAW will be huge!


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

The people that think raw will be good tonight :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Kane is def going to chokeslam Bryan through a table tnite


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

CM Punk to return tonight!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## BookingBad (Jan 29, 2014)

Tardbasher12 said:


> CM Punk to return tonight!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


Come on man, don't do that. Punk is enjoying his time off.


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


> WWE NXT ‏@WWENXT
> 
> Is #WWEBaltimore ready to #BOLieve? The impending #RAW debut of @TheBoDallas can happen anywhere, is tonight the night? #NXTTakeover
> 
> :mark:


I'm ready. Time for the entire WWE Universe to #Bolieve.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Evolution should start the show coming out in suits!


----------



## EC III (Mar 29, 2014)

Tardbasher12 said:


> CM Punk to return tonight!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


Shut your hole


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Tardbasher12 said:


> CM Punk to return tonight!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


Oh for christs sake.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

xdoomsayerx said:


> Evolution should start the show coming out in suits!


As long as Orton comes out in the suit he wore at the Mania 30 press conference then woohoo.:faint:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Tardbasher12 said:


> CM Punk to return tonight!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


Going to be one of those nights, I can just feel it..



Anyway. I am mostly looking forward to the show tonight, looks like a decent line up. They are going to have to do some serious selling on some of the lesser card ER matches tonight, interesting to see if they can move me to caring about Cena and Wyatt in the cage, or if they are going to put some overblown "legacy" shite in it again and spoil the ending..


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Will have to watch the replay. Pens/Jackets game is more important.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Hugh Jackman?
The Rock?
CM Punk?

Where you people getting this information from?


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

I hope Raw begins with Evolution in suits and the proper crowd reaction this time.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Terminator GR said:


> I hope Raw begins with Evolution in suits and the proper crowd reaction this time.


That involves Randy Orton having pants on. 

Impossible.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

RCSheppy said:


> That involves Randy Orton having pants on.
> 
> Impossible.


:lmao

Randy should really get this allergy to pants sorted out its becoming quite a big issue


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Think I'm going to try stay up for this tonight.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Just seen a crow outside, I think we all know that can only mean one thing...


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

Wonder if Cesaro has entrance music this week


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> As long as Orton comes out in the suit he wore at the Mania 30 press conference then woohoo.:faint:


Man- crush:clap


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

xdoomsayerx said:


> Evolution should start the show coming out in suits!


Randy Orton hasn't been seen in pants in the last 5 years.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Zigberg said:


> Just seen a crow outside, I think we all know that can only mean one thing...


You may have mice.. Oh wait..


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> WWE NXT ‏@WWENXT
> 
> Is #WWEBaltimore ready to #BOLieve? The impending #RAW debut of @TheBoDallas can happen anywhere, is tonight the night? #NXTTakeover
> 
> :mark:


Crowd: Boring! Boring!
Bo: That's right. It's Bo's ring!

People are going to hate his guts.
:banderas


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

TaylorFitz said:


> Randy Orton hasn't been seen in pants in the last 5 years.












Looks like Randy is wearing pants to me unless its a bizarre illusion created by the awesomeness radiating from Daniel Bryan. :


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Do they really expect the viewer to care about kane? lol


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Tardbasher12 said:


> CM Punk to return tonight!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


ban him pls


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm in Canada now. When does RAW start according to EST and which channel can I catch it on?


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

BigEMartin said:


> ban him pls


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/1210497-4-14-monday-night-raw-discussion-believe-evolution-7.html#post32906001


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Damned Photobucket..
My troll senses are tingling.jpg



Well at least if the show is kinda iffy this thread should be extra entertaining.


----------



## SantinosBiggestFan (Apr 2, 2012)

Reaper Jones said:


> I'm in Canada now. When does RAW start according to EST and which channel can I catch it on?



Channel 410 The Score on Bell Xpressvu and its at 8PM EST


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Angels Will Fall said:


> Wonder if Cesaro has entrance music this week


probably when he wins the IC title.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Can't wait for that 25 minute Evolution Promo:banderas


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

How are we supposed to take Kane seriously when as soon as a year ago he was hugging it out with Daniel Bryan? fpalm Atleast bring back the debut mask and make him look like a threat. I hope he starts acting like a real monster and starts setting people on fire. Kane from 2003 was gold.

Cant wait for Cesaro and Shield/Evolution. Hoping that Paige gets to cut a promo and start talking about her past instead of doing random matches. Nice to see Bryan back even though its only been a week and I hope Bray fucks Cena up after his ridicolous attempt at comedy last week. And yeah the continuation of the ic title tournament should be good with Cesaro vs Rvd.

Would love to see a new member added to evolution. Bring in Shaun Ricker/Slate Randall from nxt. He would fit in perfectly.



Should be a good show. Hope its atleast better then last weeks.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Just read on WWE.com that Daniel Bryan's father has passed away, really awful news.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

They did write themselves in a corner with Kane sadly, but Hell, I don't care, He is still my favorite.


Also, wonder if we are in for another 5 minutes of Heyman repeating the same line over and over _and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over_ when that very client is no where to be seen again for months and months? Is that going to go on every week to cover up the fact Brock is never there? Is that going to be a weekly fixture? 


That is not a NOT a long term solution to keeping heat! That trick has a very short shelf life, effective for that time, but short. Like I said before, the streak was wasted.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

HOLY SHIT




:lmao


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Yeah. They should have at the very least booked Brock for ER.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Bryan's father has apparently passed away today. Despite this Bryan will still be on Raw tonight. Man, it's going to be rough to perform tonight if he has a match with that on his mind I'm sure.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

WWE World Heavyweight Champion Daniel Bryan's (Bryan Danielson's) father
has unexpectedly passed away. Bryan was made aware of his father's
passing after returning from his honeymoon with Brie Bella. Despite the
news, Bryan has insisted on performing for the WWE Universe tonight
(April 21) and will be on Raw. WWE extends our deepest condolences to
Bryan and his family.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Guaranteed we get Santino/Emma vs Fandango/Layla at some point. God Emma needs to get away from that soon... please.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

What a trooper. Much respect for this man.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

WWE ‏@WWE 

It looks like the Exotic Express has arrived at #WWEBaltimore! Who's ready for #RAW @WWEAdamRose http://instagram.com/p/nESFkpgFPY/

--

hmm, they were teasing a Bo Dallas appearance as well


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

I can only imagine the thunderous pop for both Dallas and Rose in Baltimore.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

How do we know Bryan will still be on the show.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

RCSheppy said:


> Guaranteed we get Santino/Emma vs Fandango/Layla at some point. God Emma needs to get away from that soon... please.


Really hope they don't book that again :side:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

BarneyArmy said:


> How do we know Bryan will still be on the show.


Well just seconds ago I got my network pop up that said he was going to be there and to watch the preshow at 7:30!

For what that's worth.



I really really hate to have to mute Heyman, it just feels wrong.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Baltimore you better make some noise for Bryan tonight


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Can't wait to see what happens tonight.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

I really hope they don't have Kane mention how Daniel Bryans father is in hell..... absolutely hate when they do that shit.


----------



## VintageQuadTear (Mar 10, 2014)

Been listening to Line in the Sand all day on repeat, my body is ready.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

I just want to see three (four?) well dressed mo-fo's laying a beatdown on some talentless indy hacks (I jest) and then sipping some ice cold champagne tonight with some hotties like it's 2003. Bonus points if Big Dave makes a pass at Brie.

:flair3:batista4rton2:hhh2

Wrestling needs more Cocaine and Steroids.

EDIT: Just found out about Bryan's dad. That's rough.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

VintageQuadTear said:


> Been listening to Line in the Sand all day on repeat, my body is ready.


8*DMETOO


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm ready to hear "line in the sand" blast loudly in the arena again.:mark::mark::mark:
If they come out wearing suits along with their pyro I will mark out even more. :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

You guys are pumped up for nothing over the worst weekly show on television


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

xdoomsayerx said:


> I really hope they don't have Kane mention how Daniel Bryans father is in hell..... absolutely hate when they do that shit.


Unfortunately it will most likely happen.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Fluffyjr101 said:


> You guys are pumped up for nothing over the worst weekly show on television


You're the most obvious troll in this thread :lol


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Fluffyjr101 said:


> You guys are pumped up for nothing over the worst weekly show on television


Why are you here, then?


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Fluffyjr101 said:


> You guys are pumped up for nothing over the worst weekly show on television


Strange, I don't feel pumped up for Total Divas. :lol


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

Wah, I miss Hogan being on TV!


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Fluffyjr101 said:


> You guys are pumped up for nothing over the worst weekly show on television


What show are you watching? Raw has been great the past few weeks


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I hope we find out who the new Real American is. :mark:


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

CJohn3:16 said:


> Unfortunately it will most likely happen.


It definitely won't. Daniel Bryan's father has nothing to do with the wrestling business.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I think they should save a Flair appearance for the PPV. Would make it even more awesome watching all 4 of them walk out.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Suits, guys. I want all 3 of them(yes you too Randy) to strut down to the ring dressed in suits with swag lookin' as cocky as they possibly can. Line in the sand...


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I hope we find out who the new Real American is. :mark:


Get ready to Bo-lieve :troll


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

chargebeam said:


> Why are you here, then?


I like to watch how you guys react to raw


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

RDEvans said:


> What show are you watching? Raw has been great the past few weeks


Um last week sucked bro


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

RAW is far more entertaining when followed by the reactions of people over here.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Josh Mathews ‏@wwejoshmathews 

15 mins! Make sure to welcome our #WWEPreShow newbie, @HEELZiggler! 7:30pm ET on #WWENetwork. @WWENetwork

:lmao :lmao


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Fluffyjr101 said:


> Um last week sucked bro


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Ziggler is now relegated for the PreShow? This dude should be a solid mid card and not a jobber.


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

CJohn3:16 said:


> Ziggler is now relegated for the PreShow? This dude should be a solid mid card and not a jobber.


He should be a main eventer


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

RDEvans said:


> Get ready to Bo-lieve :troll


I'd :mark: like crazy if it was Bo Dallas. Favorite main roster guy and favorite NXT guy in a tag team? That'd be amazing, but it won't happen. I'm crossing my fingers for Sandow or O'Neil, but PLEASE don't let it be some no name NXT dude that is randomly getting called up to job with Swagger.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

RDEvans said:


>


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Fucking Ziggler on the Pre-Show. :lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Ziggler on Preshow


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Fluffyjr101 said:


> I like to watch how you guys react to raw


Its pretty pathetic that you've got nothing better to do than read people's reactions to a show you don't like.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

RDEvans said:


>


How can anyone hate dat swag? I mean come on hearing THAT Motorhead theme after what 10 years was the best moment of Raw


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

:bryan


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

They shouldn't act like Flair never was in the group :C

GOAT video package though


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Dat video package WOW


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

A PG Attitude said:


> Its pretty pathetic that you've got nothing better to do than read people's reactions to a show you don't like.


To be fair, the live discussion on this forum is half the fun for me as well. :side:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Big E vs Sandow going on


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Ziggler is so good on this panel
Why can't he cut a promo in front of a crowd though


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> To be fair, the live discussion on this forum is half the fun for me as well. :side:


As it is for me. However if I wasn't watching something that I didn't like then there's no way I'd be posting on the show's forum while it's on.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

I have to wonder if Sandow gave the finger to Triple H or something backstage. He doesn't deserve to be a jobber.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

And josh just said Huge Jacksman


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

:lmao

Cena is terrible.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Hugh Jackman :mark:


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

A PG Attitude said:


> As it is for me. However if I wasn't watching something that I didn't like then there's no way I'd be posting on the show's forum while it's on.


He loves WWE, don't let him fool you. I've seen the Cena posters in his basement.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> He loves WWE, don't let him fool you. I've seen the Cena posters in his basement.


Which immediately makes one wonder what you were doing in his basement... :side:


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

DAMN this WWE netowrk stream is HD
Can see the fucking pores on Big E's face


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

Not gonna lie, I'm pretty excited to see masked Kane tonight


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

I really hope Kane doesn't wear that laughably awful attire.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Bearodactyl said:


> Which immediately makes one wonder what you were doing in his basement... :side:


Research ...


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Gonna watch the first half hour to see how it is.


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

Bearodactyl said:


> Which immediately makes one wonder what you were doing in his basement... :side:


I love wwe don't get me wrong but john cena and triple h ruin the show for me


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

fpalm

Poor Sandow.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> To be fair, the live discussion on this forum is half the fun for me as well. :side:


especially when Raw is bad, its fun to read all the posts trolling raw


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I hope raw is good, its pulling me away from hearthstone, so I can watch it and chat on the board at the same time.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

This Kane video...:clap


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

It's sad that the first image I see with Kane's last masked gear is Team Hell No. Hopefully he gets some new badass gear


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

nice, they are hyping up the IC tourney and title some more

good they suddenly remembered those titles exist


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

All dem golf commercials :lol

Edit: Oh shit there's a show about golf on :lmao


----------



## GaryGee6 (Jun 4, 2012)

Would LOVE Dr Selby to return during this fued and ending with them hugging it out to end Extreme Rules. Would love the reaction in here haha


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

The Kane video is amazing. WWE never disappoints in these promos.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Is Kane going to wear the old mask?


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> fpalm
> 
> Poor Sandow.


That's literally what I say every Monday.


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

GaryGee6 said:


> Would LOVE Dr Selby to return during this fued and ending with them hugging it out to end Extreme Rules. Would love the reaction in here haha


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

You know ... they should of had Swagger win - setting up Cesaro/Swagger for the Final in the IC title tournament. Tie in the little feud they've had with the IC title. But *WHY* do that, I swear WWE needs to hire some old school bookers, sheesh.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

LOL at they hyping the IC title. Meanwhile, the USA title is still in the shit.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Holy shit I just noticed Sheamus eyelashes are pale.


Fuck that's creepy.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*"This Celtic Warrior hasn't ever held a prestigious title." I guess we're supposed to forget he beat Cena for the WWE title just like that guy who won Wrestlemania 20.*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

CJohn3:16 said:


> LOL at they hyping the IC title. Meanwhile, the USA title is still in the shit.


baby steps i guess 

Btw wasn't this ep of NCIS just on before raw a few weeks ago


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *"This Celtic Warrior hasn't ever held a prestigious title." I guess we're supposed to forget he beat Cena for the WWE title just like that guy who won Wrestlemania 20.*


Eddie Guerrero?


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Is my memory correct, or wasn't Baltimore a complete snooze fest of a crowd the last time the WWE was there?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Eddie Guerrero?



*Yeah, thanks.*


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Is my memory correct, or wasn't Baltimore a complete snooze fest of a crowd the last time the WWE was there?


Bryan was still a Wyatt then... :agree:


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> baby steps i guess
> 
> Btw wasn't this ep of NCIS just on before raw a few weeks ago


We all know Jethro Gibbs > Cena lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *"This Celtic Warrior hasn't ever held a prestigious title." I guess we're supposed to forget he beat Cena for the WWE title just like that guy who won Wrestlemania 20.*


WHC too


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice #EMMALUTION > EVOLUTION sign!


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes storm 1min away


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Hahaha Ziggler just buried himself for the lolz. Respect


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

I wanna see Evolution and Kane fuck shit up tonight.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Oh man I missed NCIS...


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Here we go.

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Fuckery time!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here we go!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

It's time.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

MOTHERFUCKING SHIELD!!!


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Captain Ed said:


> All dem golf commercials :lol
> 
> Edit: Oh shit there's a show about golf on :lmao


let me guess, bollybollybolly? :lmao
Awesome how the kids in the stream-chat flip their shit


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Evolution theme is pretty sick!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Evolution is a mysteryyy


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

Evolution is a mysteryyyyyyy


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

They better come out in suits.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Man, Randy was so young and Batista was so......._enhanced_ back then.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Triple H with a 40 minute promo to open the show?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:trips3


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

KuroNeko said:


> They better come out in suits.


Batista traded his suit for skinny jeans.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Here we go.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Man, Randy was so young and Batista was so......._enhanced_ back then.


Well Randy isn't gonna look so young and fresh forever he's no Nigella Lawson ya know lol


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

RAW is LIVE Baby


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Believe in Evolution.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Daniel Bryan










































































































































:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

Good to see DB actually wearing it around his waste.

And RIP Mr Danielson.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

They all look so fucking old compared to 2004, my god.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Zeb Colter call out Paul hey man on twitter for raw tonight.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

D BRY!


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

:yes


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

DANIEL FUCKING BRYAN!!!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I wanted to hear dat theme first


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

DA GOAT IS HERE. FUUCKK YESSS :yes


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Mr. Bryan is here!!


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

Daniel bryan comes out first what a suprise


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

damn DB tearing up :jose


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

D-BRY!!! :yes :yes :yes


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

just when wwe was starting to get interesting, the shield vs evolution becomes the top program. that's a snorefest.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Bryan!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

so did bryans father really passed away?


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Dem feels.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Brie and Bryan top have a live sex celebration!?


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Bryan looks teary eyed right now. Poor guy.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

This is going to be really sad.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Awww.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

You can tell Bryan is emotional and what is she doing in this ring?


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

This crowd is instantly better than last weeks.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Batista is such a fruitecake.


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

My feels man...


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

They're seriously trying to get Bella over by using her marriage to Bryan?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

So, Brie is now a face.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Man fair play to Bryan for coming out after his fathers death, emotional as fuck

Lol at Brie being here though


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Would love to see the rest of her tattoo......


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

DB is so attitude era over, whoa, it's been awhile since someone has been so damn over


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Steph


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Bryan looks knackered


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Brie to get tombstoned by Kane. Calling it tonight!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh man, his eyes are red


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Man, Randy was so young and Batista was so......._enhanced_ back then.


I hope you mean't to put "enhanced" on both of them.

What the fuck? They're all doing the chant yet I can barely hear anything.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hahaha the true queen is here!! OMG that Rack


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

Lol Kane to own Brie.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh man WTF is going to happen here?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

The GOAT is here. Dat pop for him


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Steph can't even let him start his promo?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Steph?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

The Danielsons are in the ring! 

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Bet Kane ends the show driving away with Bryans' fathers casket chained to the back of his truck.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Damn Bryan has it all right now man! Main guy in the company and a great lookin' woman.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

The Wrestling Junkie said:


> They all look so fucking old compared to 2004, my god.


:lmao

Uh oi there fella im only 8 months younger than Orton who you calling old


----------



## DalyaTheTurtle (Feb 4, 2014)

That hug was really legit. She looked real concerned for him


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Fair fucking play Bryan. I can't begin to imagine the pain he's going through right now.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Good God, can Stephanie just get the fuck out already?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

The goat is here!! Oh and DBry and BB too I suppose! :lmao


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> So, Brie is now a face.


Wasn't she always a face?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Bryan's eyes are red. Right in the feels dawn.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

SHE JUS DON CARE

... SHE A GOL DIGGA...

This music...my god.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Man Bryan muttered thank you to the crowd. Sad..


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I really don't want them to use his dad dying to get heel heat.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Ziggler was perfect on the mic for the pre-show

Suck it haters.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Ugh


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> So, Brie is now a face.


She was a face way before tonight.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Brie looks like she's been skipping a few meals.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I know he fighting through it, I'll give Bryan that


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Brie was chanting yes yes yes when she was consummating her marriage


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh Christ, the Bella that Bryan D is plugging on a nightly basis is finally joining in on the YES!-ness. :jay


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

Boring Boring Bolieve Botista


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Steph sort of look difformed.


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

oh steph! :ex:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

crunchy? :drake1


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol condescending bitch haha


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Bryan


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Why the fuck is Brie out there?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Steph's entrance theme is hilariously horrible


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't think they want Bryan speaking long cause he's emotional.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> They're seriously trying to get Bella over by using her marriage to Bryan?


Stop posting.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Hold on Bryan<3


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Stephanie looking good :mark: and about to destroy everyone 

shocking! bryan vs demon kane :lmao


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Kane to kidnap Brie Bella :lol


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh great just the match-up I wanted to see


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

I think Brie will not only get attacked by Kane, she is also there to support Bryan.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

Here comes the platinum shovel!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Kane gets a title shot... because... ?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryan's eyes. 


TaylorFitz said:


> I really don't want them to use his dad dying to get heel heat.


They probably won't.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Kane getting a championship match in 2014... :lmao:


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Bring back Dr Shelby!!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*His dad just died 3 hours ago and this bitch is smiling in his face.*


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

So he's getting a mid card run like Punk. Fucking brilliant. If Daniel doesn't go on last I will be fucking pissed.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Brie looks fucking stunning btw


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Bryan barely holding his tears, props to you buddy. Let the Yes chants begin


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Looks like it's gonna be an abduction angle. Kane gonna take Brie or something along those lines.


----------



## SoNiC007 (Mar 13, 2014)

OMFG STEPH IS SEXY IT UP.. YUM! HOW HOT DOES SHE LOOK?


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Bryan giving no fucks about having to face Kane


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Stephanie looks like a human blood clot in that dress.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Its already official! Bryan vs Kane at ER!


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

Not now kane


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Oh my god, it's the guy who jobbed to the Shield in a 30 second Wrestlemania match!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

chargebeam said:


> So, Brie is now a face.


Hasn't she been a face for months now? 

If Brie doesn't start wrestling Brie Bryan (say it out loud and see how funny it sounds) I will be upset.


----------



## Ninja-Kitty (Dec 9, 2013)

Wonder where kanes coming from... Hmm Hmm...


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

DAMN IT KANE NOT NOW STOP IT :lmao


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Are they trying to make bella relevant by having her wear the dragon attire?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Eric Young vs Abyss to main event TNA's next PPV....:hmm:


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Kane trolling Steph


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Brie's acting. :ti


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Does anyone still care about Kane?


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Brie to get kidnapped?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well at least Kane didn't kidnap Brie. Yet.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Monster Kane is Back


----------



## SoNiC007 (Mar 13, 2014)

Steph's legs <3 very muscular and tanned.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Stephanie looks like a human blood clot in that dress.


:lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So she just falls down? lol.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

How did Kane's hair grow back so quickly?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Ugh, he wears that awful fucking outfit fpalm.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Kane is gonna get Brie at some point tonight haha


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

That shocking acting by Brie :lmao: They've been married for all of a week and they added her to a storyline


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

RUN BRIE RUN :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

where is the shield in all of this or John Cena


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

should have had him wear a suit with his mask


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Oh now she has a heart.*


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

Oh no Brie lol.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol yessss


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> Does anyone still care about Kane?


I do :deebo


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

Steph- run Brie run :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

LMAOOOO at that tombstone holy shit :lmao


----------



## Ninja-Kitty (Dec 9, 2013)

"Run, Brie Run!" That killed me.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Stephanie's sarcasm is off the charts.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:lol


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Tombstone!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Tombstone?!


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

PLEASE Choke slam Steph.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

At least Kane's tombstone didnt look as shitty as it usually does


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

yeah i figured they were going to write him off the episode after his father died.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Dat DDT yoga


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Brie to get kidnapped/attacked tonight?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

:lol dat acting


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So I guess this is how they give DB a night off.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

So Kane now has a title shot after months of doing nothing except argue with Brad Maddox and get squashed. What a pointless match.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I generally like Stephanie, but put the fucking microphone down.


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

LethalWeapon000 said:


> How did Kane's hair grow back so quickly?


It comes with the mask obviously


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Normally Steph is a very good actress, but tonight she was really bad. "Not Kane... Not now" A la Tommy Wiseau.


----------



## SoNiC007 (Mar 13, 2014)

Why is Steph telling him to stop?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

SuperCena and Bella #2 to the rescue IMO


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

THIS IS AWESOME THIS IS AWESOME


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

"There's a monster in that suit"


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Are they writing bryan off?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I haven't seen Kane use the Tombstone in about a decade.*


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> Does anyone still care about Kane?


Sadly, yes


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

He Tombstone a Priest, Pete Rose, now he Tombstone a Goat


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Get fucked Bryan holy shit. welcome back.

The crowd chanting no!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Jhon ceem plese helb youre freind dneia brien


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Did kane revert back to being a big red retard? Listen to Stephanie


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Tombstone on the steel steps?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Damn!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

you could tell earlier poor daniel bryan eyes were watery...poor guy..his dad just passed


----------



## DalyaTheTurtle (Feb 4, 2014)

Anyone think they're doing this to give Bryan some time off to grieve for his father.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:O Kane is RIPPED!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Maybe this is how they let DB not do the rest of the show and go be with his mother after the start of the show, he will probably be taken out in an ambulance.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

JR would have saved this segment. These incompetents on the announce table can't sell jackshit.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

That's it he's dead


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

TOMBSTONE!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Holy shit at that Tombstone.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Well Kane just killed him


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

why is stephanie being face? lol


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Dang, when's the last time Kane gave somebody a tombstone pile driver?
Also, somebody fill me in. What happened to D-Bry? I haven't heard any news on him.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

A tombstone piledriver on the outside and then on the ring steps!

Great to see Kane no longer acting like his balls are in Steph's purse anymore.


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

Why am I laughing?


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

that jobber champion


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

now that's how you build A MONSTER


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Billy Kidman said:


> I generally like Stephanie, but put the fucking microphone down.


Her fucking voice is like nails down a chalk board


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Normally Steph is a very good actress, but tonight she was really bad. "Not Kane... Not now" A la Tommy Wiseau.


You're tearing me apart Kane.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Clearly writing Bryan out because of his fathers death.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Now, that's how you get some heat. And some sympathy for the babyface.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Is Steph seriously crying? The fuck is this shit?


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

steph's voice is brutal


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Steph's acting.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

this opening is stupid.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

YES!! YES!! YES!!


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

probs done to write Bryan off for a little while for compassionate leave


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Well they're doing better than I expected. 

Kane needs to do something more evil though.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *I haven't seen Kane use the Tombstone in about a decade.*


He used it at RAW 1000 in 2012 and used it all through 2010.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That was a nice Tombstone.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

SoNiC007 said:


> Why is Steph telling him to stop?


well if kane takes out bryan before the ER, that's bad for business


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Bryan's the worst for corpsing :lol


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Don't laugh Bryan, dont laugh.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bryan is corpsing! :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## SoNiC007 (Mar 13, 2014)

Kane killed Brian LOL

Buried. Brian no longer a believable champ.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Kane better do this to someone else later


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Bah gawd its Kane!!!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Stephanie makes no sense. First she wants the monster unleashed now she's all "stop it" mode.

Bryan will probably get time off until Extreme Rules to deal with his personal life.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Excellent opening segment. Pile driver on the steps. Fucking mark worthy. Damn. Love it.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Lol of course Bryan gets annihilated. I wouldn't expect him to be booked any other way.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Aw man, this announcing team :fpalm: SELL THAT SHIT DAMMIT!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

This is the first time in a while where I don't even feel like watching this shit beyond the opening segment.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

xRedx said:


> Why am I laughing?


cause stephanie makes it funny lol.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Why is this happening? I don't get it.


----------



## Ninja-Kitty (Dec 9, 2013)

Well, I guess this is a good way to take DB out again...


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Where is Dr Shelby when you need him.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Brie needs to lock herself in Stephs office...with Steph for protection*


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

so...stetcher match or ambulance match at ER


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Kane v Daniel Bryan hug it out match


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This escalated really damn fast.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

TOMBSTONE ON THE TABLE!


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Since when is Stephanie so certained for Daniel Bryan now.


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

well theres a good way to get db off tv for a lil bit of time


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

THIS IS INSANE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

The long awkward silences ruin these sorts of segments, where's the shouting outrage from the commentators. They just sit silent waiting to talk about the network.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Kane is a Mad Man


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Fucking hell hes still going :lmao


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Dat consistency. It's perfectly OK for HHH to damn near kill Bryan while he's handcuffed, but Steph's screaming at Kane to stop when he does the same :lol.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Bryan has no friends lol where's Super Cena?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I actually like this segment except the acting by Stephanie.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

THIS is the Kane we wanna see


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Good to see the good ol'Kane back shame about the shit attire.


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

Where has this Kane been the last few years. This is awesome.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Steph is distraught! I feel so bad for her*


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

I can dig this Kane.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I guess Bryan needs the time off to bury his father before Extreme Rules. This is very convincing.*


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Cena to make the save? lol Kane is going off!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Good way to write him off the show. Plus, Kane's still going! He doesn't look too weak in it either.


----------



## DalyaTheTurtle (Feb 4, 2014)

Might be giving him time off to deal with his fathers death


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

Stephanie bad acting tonight:lmao


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

kane almost nailing charles with the monitor


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good God Almighty, that's gotta be Kane!

:jr


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Damn Steph STFU.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Bryan corpsing?


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

chargebeam said:


> Why is this happening? I don't get it.


to build kane up as a formidable opponent.


lol at cole not showing emotion until they went for the table, somebody stop this guy!!


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

If only Kane wasn't bitched out to everyone and was actually still a credible monster.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

This is pretty good.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LethalWeapon000 said:


> How did Kane's hair grow back so quickly?


Peanutbutter solution


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bryan D took a tombstone piledriver onto the floor and then the ring steps and ends up corpsing? SEND FOR THE MAN!



xRedx said:


> Why am I laughing?


Because Kane is apparently a Super Saiyan 3 due to having long hair in the span of only 2 weeks?


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

just hug it out guys


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

he's probably getting time off due to family issues, this is a great way to do it, DB gets rest, and kane gets over again


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

This segment makes no sense. So the boss of the company is demanding it....and no one is even trying to make sure that law and order is upheld.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Bryan going to have time off for his father who passed away...


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Man Kane is absolutely massive right now.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

God I wish JR was still here...


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Beautiful, plant his ass through the table!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I'm fine with this. In 10 minutes they make Kane look the monster that he hasn't looked like in a very long time.


----------



## SoNiC007 (Mar 13, 2014)

LOL JBL is a wimp.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

holy shit lol


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Why would they write off the champ? You people are beyond dumb.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

That was actually a sick looking tombstone.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Bryan is dead now, right? lol.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I like how security and the refs are just standing and watching.

*3,100TH POST!!!!!*


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

THANK YOU KANE!! THANK YOU KANE!! THANK YOU KANE!! THANK YOU KANE!!


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

BAW GAWD


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Fuckkkk :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

BAH GAWD HE KILLED HIM


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I think it's a bit late for a hug.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

why stop now










DO IT! DO IT! DO IT!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Holy crap.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Japanese table makes an appearance on Raw.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Pretty sure a tombstone on the steel steps is worse than the table.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Let's Tombstone D-Bry everywhere


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

Cole is actually selling this rather well.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Man when Cole is on, and taking shit seriously, he's fucking on. I wish he was serious ALL THE TIME. 
*


----------



## Ninja-Kitty (Dec 9, 2013)

Oooooo.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Holy Hell!


----------



## HavokTheGiant (Dec 5, 2013)

Kane is awesome.


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

Kane, the go-to man once more - this opening sequence is absolutely phenomenal!


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

People need to understand, she wants Bryan destroyed at ER, not on free TV.

Great opening segment though.

Good way to legitimize Kane


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

THIS is Kane :mark:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

You bastard :lol


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Absolutely loving it. Brilliant stuff.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

BigEMartin said:


> Why would they write off the champ? You people are beyond dumb.


Because his father died and they'd like to give him some time off?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Kane! Stoppit! :lol


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Bastard


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Kane has the tombstone again!!!!!!!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

apokalypse said:


> Bryan going to have time off for his father who passed away...


Yep. It's just a way to further the storyline and still have Bryan on the show.


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

Wow. I used to mark for this Kane but it's not fun to mark when he's destroying my guy...


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Bastard lol


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Well Bryan is done for the night.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I remember when a tombstone put people out for weeks. And now DB is just going to come back in 2 weeks for the ppv?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

That spot on that table is pretty dangerous isn't it? Espeically if the table was to break during the pile driver, that could break DBs neck.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

What is Steph all worked up about? :lmao Wasn't she having an orgasm when it was Triple H doing the beat-down?

Probably their way of taking Bryan out for a few weeks so he can deal with everything.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Bastard :mark:


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Wow bastard pushing the edge a bit more than in recent years.


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

kane!!!!!!!! u bastard woaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

holy shit lol


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Kane...you bastard???? :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Well then.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Steph dropping the B-bomb :lmao: was not expecting that


----------



## SoNiC007 (Mar 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> This segment makes no sense. So the boss of the company is demanding it....and no one is even trying to make sure that law and order is upheld.


Would of been a good time for The Stinger.

I don't understand Steph defending Brian? she wanted him destroyed..


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

You wanted the big red machine!? Well you got him!!!!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Kevin_McAdams said:


> Cole is actually selling this rather well.


Where the fuck was that Cole when Evolution came out last week.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

That whole segment had TV 14 written over it


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

BigEMartin said:


> Why would they write off the champ? You people are beyond dumb.


Because some things are more important than fake matches?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

cole selling better than steph lol


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

BAH GAWD! LOOK AT THE CARNAGE!


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Terrible acting on display by Steph.

Kane was a BEAST in this segment though.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Hug it out?


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

you are a bastard chant is all kinds of awesome


----------



## Montel V. Porter (Jan 25, 2008)

I guess this is one way to write him off for next week with his dad's funeral and such. Yikes.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *I guess Bryan needs the time off to bury his father before Extreme Rules. This is very convincing.*


Man, I cannot even imagine having to do work through that. Bryan is a tough son of a bitch.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Well, I assume Bryan won't be at RAW next week because of the funeral of his dad and all that and this was the way to get Bryan off the show quickly.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

"Kane you BASTARD" steph :lmao


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

OMG, THEY KILLED D-BRY!!

STEPHANIE: YOU BASTARD!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Damn! That was an opener.


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

This was one blade job away from TV-14 lol


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

ikarinokami said:


> he's probably getting time off due to family issues, this is a great way to do it, DB gets rest, and kane gets over again


good point, wwe will probably give him time to mourn his dad. RIP


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Damn, Kane is back. I regret doubting his masked return! :mark:


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Captain Ed said:


> Because his father died and they'd like to give him some time off?


With a ppv 3 weeks away? Not likely. He'll be off from tonight-sunday.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

What the help? Are they writing Bryan off TV? That's what it feels like...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm really confused why Stephanie is telling him to stop considering she wanted Kane to unleash the monster again. Almost seems like she's trying to do the tweener again like HHH was doing for a while.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

inB4 Kane kidnaps Brie later tonight.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Take notes HHH, THAT was a beatdown!


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Great booking, makes Bryan stay the underdog hero too.

I just hate how stuff like this only seems to happen because of real life shit.


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

:lawler I think kane can't hear Stephaine 
Me: he choosing to ignore her terrible actoring


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

That was a pretty sweet Tombstone.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Bryan D took a tombstone piledriver onto the floor and then the ring steps and ends up corpsing? SEND FOR THE MAN!


Give him a fucking break, his father just died a few hours ago, the guy's head is clearly not in the right place right now.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

True Monster Kane is back.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Steph was shit on the mic. Horrible acting.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Fantastic opening segment.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Duberry said:


> Hug it out?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm not a Kane fan, but this is the monster I like to see. I haven't taken Kane seriously, since he came back, masked, and destroyed Cena. But this carnage was WAY BETTER! Too bad WWE won't keep it up...


----------



## seannnn (Aug 17, 2008)

Steph should have took a Chokeslam there


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Now that's the Big Red Machine we all know :banderas


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow, fair play, they've made him look legit. Kane's got to have the biggest pushed to job ratio in WWE history


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Kane is now a bigger heel than Evolution.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BigEMartin said:


> Why would they write off the champ? You people are beyond dumb.


Because his dad died a few hours ago. He will get taken out in an ambulance then go right to the airport to be with his mother and the rest of his family.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Too late to call Dr Shelby?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That ass-kicking by Kane reminds of old Kane and "Brothers of Destruction" Kane. This is what the people want to see!


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

that was fucking awesome, 3 tombstones, and steph in a red dress


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

I think they probably went this much over the top to make it abundantly clear to the live crowd that he wouldn't be back tonight.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Monster Kane is now instantly believable again, great segment.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Why did they do the table last? Isnt the STEEL steps harder then the announce table?


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

u are bastard chants . iam loving it. so bryan is written of the show because of his father


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

BigEMartin said:


> With a ppv 3 weeks away? Not likely. He'll be off from tonight-sunday.


Nobody claimed anything else, I think you misunderstood me :lol 
He'll be back next Raw


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

SoNiC007 said:


> Would of been a good time for The Stinger.
> 
> I don't understand Steph defending Brian? she wanted him destroyed..


She was making it seem like she is a face.

She wants Bryan killed.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Bryan comes back and they kill him :StephenA


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Kane needs to do something else tonight too


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

They're giving Bryan a reason to not appear for the rest of the night. It's obvious there wasn't a lot he could do tonight due to his father passing away. He'll probably be back next week.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

BAH GAWD THE BIG RED MONSTER!


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

BigEMartin said:


> With a ppv 3 weeks away? Not likely. He'll be off from tonight-sunday.


Its two weeks away


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> I remember when a tombstone put people out for weeks. And now DB is just going to come back in 2 weeks for the ppv?


Well just like the Undertaker, the tombstone just isn't as good at it once was :


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

HE KILLED HIM GAWD ALMIGHTY HE IS DEAD.

Most epic opening segment is YEARS. I was marking out!!! Thank you Kane. Thank you.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Kevin_McAdams said:


> Cole is actually selling this rather well.



"No no no. Kane. Don't do this Kane. Anything but this. Somebody stop him. No. No. Oh no." - :cole3


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Griever11 said:


> I'm really confused why Stephanie is telling him to stop considering she wanted Kane to unleash the monster again. Almost seems like she's trying to do the tweener again like HHH was doing for a while.


No no. You see, Steph wants him to be a beast and beat Bryan for the title, but she still wants to be able to order him around like a little bitch. The storyline is that by unleashing the monster, she no longer had control over the monster.


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

seannnn said:


> Steph should have took a Chokeslam there


I feel ya bro


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Kane is a total killer when they have him go all out monster.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

He would of been killed in the ME by Kane but with the tradgedy of his dad and all im sure they wanted to get him out the door asap.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Griever11 said:


> I'm really confused why Stephanie is telling him to stop considering she wanted Kane to unleash the monster again. Almost seems like she's trying to do the tweener again like HHH was doing for a while.


The Authority still sees value is Bryan (as a B+ player) and they do need a main event for Extreme Rules (if the match even main events that is).


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That tombstone piledriver on the announcer's table was fucking amazing! Too bad it didn't break :lol


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> Why did they do the table last? Isnt the STEEL steps harder then the announce table?



I didn't get that either, or the way Cole tried to sell the table bump being more dangerous than the steps.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

;_; i wanted Bryan to pull a Brett Favre and have a 5-star match tonight.


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

The Kane everybody knows and loves. I hope he does this all night like that time in 99. I think it was 99. Guess they are doing this to give bryan time off for the funeral


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

SoNiC007 said:


> *Would of been a good time for The Stinger.*
> 
> I don't understand Steph defending Brian? she wanted him destroyed..


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Kane should have done that to Brie for real TV-14 action


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

He probably be able to get some time off this week to be with his Family now.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Great opening segment. Born out of necessity for DB but it helps build Kane up again which was badly needed.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Good job selling concern, Brie. :jordan4


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Come back from the commercial break and old boy is still being put on a stretcher? :lmao


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

almostfamous said:


> No no. You see, Steph wants him to be a beast and beat Bryan for the title, but she still wants to be able to order him around like a little bitch. The storyline is that by unleashing the monster, she no longer had control over the monster.


So they're ripping off TNA, with the EY and Abyss storyline?


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

We're suppose to believe that just because he puts on a mask he feels no pain? WWE with that Kane push to then throw him away two months later again.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

BAW GAWD THAT GOAT HAS A FAMILY


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

check out the new wwe world heavyweight champion, Stephanie McMahon

holding the belts like that lol


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Ok. Watching live sucks. I forgot what it's like to have to sit through commercials. Fuck it.


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

Good segment but BAH GAWD that acting lol
My favorites were, 
"Not now, Kane."
"Run, Brie, run!"
"Kane, stop."
and "You bastard." LOL


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

RAW IS RECAP


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

God, Brie is so fucking gorgeous!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Why is stephanie holding the titles?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Steph clutching those belts you know she's going heel any minute now.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TripleG said:


> So Bryan is dead now, right? lol.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

All that needed was his testicles getting electrocuted.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Kinda wish they went for the heat and said "time to visit your father in hell" during the beatdown.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Off tv for Daniels cause of what happen with his father..RIP


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Brie is pretty calm and stable for her husband just being savagely beaten.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

God I feel so bad for Bryan. You could really tell in his face he wasnt alright. It looked like he had cried before. Breaks my heart seing the greatest guy like that.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

That was awesomely done.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Stephanie is holding those two titties titles


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Kane reminded me of Leatherface from The Texas Chainsaw Massacre during this segment, dunno why )


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

Stephaine may actually want this to sound like bad acting because in the end she hates bryan but she need to act like she has nothing to do with this


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wait, so it's Brie Bryan now?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Christian is the true bastard.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Midnight Rocker said:


> God, Brie is so fucking gorgeous!


Yes yes she is


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

That was a tad awkward. 

Potentially very good segment ruined by Stephanie, I was waiting for her to turn and ask Kane to do more but that never came.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Now steph will laugh, lol


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

Stephanie has the belts? No way they strip D. Bryan right?


----------



## Tha Rassler (Dec 11, 2013)

Can someone explain to me why kayfabe-wise, The Shield wouldn't come out to save Bryan. Or the Usos. Or Cena. Or any of the other babyfaces. He's been tag-teaming with the Shield and the Usos lately.....


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Bryan's title run is positioned to be a shit. Kane vs Bryan is a midcard feud that won't close ER. Cena vs Wyatt and Shield vs Evolution will be the main events.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

And just like that, Kane looks like an absolute beast again.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Stretcher match at Extreme Rules maybe?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

THAT FUCKING DUMB BITCH STOLE THE TITLES.

NO. GET THAT SHIT BACK BRIE YOU IDIOT.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> So they're ripping off TNA, with the EY and Abyss storyline?


Or the same storyline the wwe has used for kane since 1998.


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

PaulHBK said:


> What the help? Are they writing Bryan off TV? That's what it feels like...
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


because his dad died


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

This bitch :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao That bitch. Is great.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Steph :lmao


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh, I see. Steph was faking her reaction and now she's taking the titles.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

lol Stephanie does play the bitch boss almost as well as vickie


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Steph to give the belts to Trips tonight :HHH2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

yeah troll the WWE crowd there Steph. I would laugh if they hijacked the show now


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

jarrelka said:


> God I feel so bad for Bryan. You could really tell in his face he wasnt alright. It looked like he had cried before. Breaks my heart seing the greatest guy like that.



He was crying doing his "Yes" running to the ring.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Dat acting by Steph. :lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> Wait, so it's Brie Bryan now?



Danielson if she took his name unless you're on about kayfabe


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

xRedx said:


> Good segment but BAH GAWD that acting lol
> My favorites were,
> "Not now, Kane."
> "Run, Brie, run!"
> ...


I could not stop laughing at those parts


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

It must be pretty funny when wrestlers just hop of the strecher once they get backstage.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Slider575 said:


> Yes yes she is


Agreed, Brie looks 10x better than her fake tits and man faced sister.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> Wait, so it's Brie Bryan now?


Brie Danielson


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Steph is a master heel, there is just denying it.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Why is stephanie holding the titles?


30 days to comeback or is vacated


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

Lol Steph with the titles.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Stephanie with them titles doe...


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Brie reaction when seeing Kane was perfect for a class-B terror movie. :lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Wonder how much that stretcher weighs? Kane kinda struggled pick it up.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DB vs Kane at ER in an ambulance match maybe.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Steph just clutching those titles.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Steph sounded like a teacher scolding a schoolboy


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Sneaky bitch :ti


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

kakashi101 said:


> Agreed, Brie looks 10x better than her fake tits and man faced sister.


Nah.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Gosh Lawler is so awful. Despise him.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

wtf King's shirt is worse than normal tonight. How can a grown man wear that shit? lol


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Why are they still standing lol


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*WELP! DANIEL BRYAN IS DEAD...

MEANWHILE...

WE GOT THIS HOT FUCKING IC TOURNAMENT TO GET TO! LOL*


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Crazy. Semi finals!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

That pop for BNB


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BAHD NEWZ BARRUH! :mark:


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Lawler's corny fucking shirt.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

At least we have Barrett now.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Barrett :mark:


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Time for Bad News :mark:


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

IM AFRAID IVE GOT SOME BAD NEWSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

AyrshireBlue said:


> Too late to call Dr Shelby?


Bring him back to eat a tombstone! :lol


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Not this clown


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

ITS TIME FOR SOME BAD NEWS


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Nice selling from the commentators for once


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Barrett getting cheers


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

VAN DAM vs CESARO TONIGHT! :mark:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Spoiler alert:

Sheamus wins lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Its funny, I actually like Barrett now. Funny how a silly gimmick can help you our sometimes.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I am digging the cape.

Too bad Seamus is about to destroy him.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

BNB!


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

another decent reaction for BNB


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Barrett is getting a pop...what?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*CAN I HAVE SOME DECORUM PLEASE*


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

BAD NEWS BARRETT


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Barrett wins or WE FUGGIN' RIOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> And just like that, Kane looks like an absolute beast again.


Yep. Kinda like how Jericho could lose to Heath Slater and with one 10 minute promo he's the biggest heel in the company again.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Fella to go over BnB. Which sucks cause he deserves better.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

C'mon BNB. I need him to win this, jfc.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

this authority angle is starting to develop well, steph trying to throw obstacles in bryan's way and triple h beefing with the shield.

oh year bad news barrett!!!!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

A pop for BNB :lol


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Bad News Barrett time.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Yes time for some Bad News Barrett :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Wade is a heel that gets cheered.


Good going, IWC


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

Shit RVD vs Cesaro will be awesome I hope.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

SpeedStick said:


> 30 days to comeback or is vacated


So no feuding for the WWE World championship for 30 days? lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

ugh, they gave this ****** pyro now. Such a waste.

LET'S GO SHEAMUS!


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh, a hot crowd that's not post-Wrestlemania? Wow.


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

The second tombstone from the big red bastard looked awesome


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Barrett is actually getting over. Good for him.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

I love that barrett is getting over.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Barret got some pyro :mark: He is winning tonight


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Kane killed Bryan's dad


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Barret is fucking OVER :lmao

PUSH THIS MAN WWE. FUCKINT DO IT.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

When in the hell did this guy get pyro?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

DAT PYRO FOR BARRETT, DAT POP!


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Absolutely hideous:jbl


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

That pop for Wade Barrett fpalm


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Slider575 said:


> Brie Danielson


I know, but Kayfabe!


And damn here comes fucking Sheamuswinslol to ruin it all.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

We missed you Kane.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

#BNB WIT DAT CHEAP HEAT


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Barrett went there with Bryan. At least someone was willing to.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

I hope that wasn't a jab at Bryan's Dad!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Barrett time!


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Bad News Barrett vs Shemaus opening match. This should be good.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Call me ignant if ya want to, but I can't stand Wade Barrets accent


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Barrett :mark:


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

BNB is actually getting over


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Think Barrett takes this (well, I hope).

Crowd seems to be enjoying him.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

Wow what a low blow from WWE to Bryan that was... BNB saying his news isn't as bad as the news Bryan has just got. Cunts.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

:mark: Yes Barrett is over as fuck! :mark: Great promo and great crowd tonight!


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

So is BNBarrett face now? He reacts like he is. If so, I'm glad he's enjoying himself.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Damn now the man's got pyro and everything? BNB getting a damn good push!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Bad news and Lobster head!


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Who goes over here?

Think Barrett needs it more than Sheamus


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

Fluffyjr101 said:


> I could not stop laughing at those parts


The sarcasm in it all was just :lmao


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Dat pop for Sheamus


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Shesmus with DAT pop :wall


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Come on guys it was a jab at what just happened in the ring to Bryan, not his dad, sheesh. fpalm


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I'M AFRAID I'VE GOT SOME.............. BAAAAAAADDDDDDDDDDDD NEWWWWWWWWWWSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Good pop for BNB. Hopefully he takes the title off of Langston


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Barrett got a decent pop, but then all the stupid kids cheered that.

Mon BNB!!!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Yeah! Barret is a guy that really deserve some love.


----------



## A7XLP (Sep 20, 2006)

Wow, I am surprised his out considering his father died a few hours ago, Least he can go home now, they probably wrote this Kane attack for near the end but decided to change it for Bryan.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


> 30 days to comeback or is vacated


I'm sure somebody will fill the spot....


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

CesaroSection said:


> Wow what a low blow from WWE to Bryan that was... BNB saying his news isn't as bad as the news Bryan has just got. Cunts.


That was about Kane you prick. The reason you think it's bad is cause you know behind the scenes, where-as the crowd wont and will base it on kayfabe.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

This crowd has lost my respect already, giving that ginger fucktard a big pop


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Sheamus better lose


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

CesaroSection said:


> Wow what a low blow from WWE to Bryan that was... BNB saying his news isn't as bad as the news Bryan has just got. Cunts.



I noticed that too. What the FUCK was that all about?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I hope Barrett wasn't making a jab at Bryan's dad.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

AyrshireBlue said:


> I hope that wasn't a jab at Bryan's Dad!


I hope it was that would be awesome


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

THAT POP for Sheamus! :mark:

Get him, fella!


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Oh man those fake cheers when Sheamus comes out...! :


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

CesaroSection said:


> Wow what a low blow from WWE to Bryan that was... BNB saying his news isn't as bad as the news Bryan has just got. Cunts.



I hope it was in reference to that opening rather than his Dad.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Duberry said:


> Yep. Kinda like how Jericho could lose to Heath Slater and with one 10 minuted promo he's the biggest heel in the company again.


Yeah Jericho, Kane, Big Show somewhat, and a handful of other guys are funny in the way that they have that little niche where they can move around the card as needed. Credible enough to wrestle in the main event but not credible enough that they don't look out of place losing to midcarders either.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Sheamus :mark:


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Bad News Barrett is the greatest thing to ever happen to Wade Barrett, he's actually a star now.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Considering how things seem to work out when you become I.C champion, they should have a tournament to decide who doesn't have to face Big E for the title.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Sheamus never fucking loses.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

BNB CHANTS.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

The legend is coming :mark: Sting :mark:


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

No way Barret beats Sheamus, it's Sheamus... Guys like Cena he never loses clean.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

DashingRKO said:


> Steph to give the belts to Trips tonight :HHH2


In a 60 minute ironman match.:HHH2


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Bad new go to win that match


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

remind me why Sheamus is in the tournament?


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

It's awesome to see Barrett getting more and more over with the crowd. Unfortunately I would be shocked if he beat Sheamus tonight especially since he lost clean to Batista on Smackdown last week.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Sheamus never fucking loses.


He just lost on SD


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

When was the last time Sheamus actually got cheered? You'd think they would have turned him by now.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Good god people, Sheamus is a little stale and not doing much but no reason to hate the man. Chill - he is talented, can go in the ring and has a very interesting look.


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

Definitely fake pop for Sheamus. 

Not JBL and King coming for the Queen of the fucking Commonwealth like that.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

If you fucking idiots seriously think Barrett was making a joke about Bryan's dad so help me god.....


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is it just me or do more and more WWE audiences just give less and less of a shit about Sheamus?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Cena and Sheamus T-shirts are fucking awful. Who will pay for wearing a "Fella"? :lmao


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> remind me why Sheamus is in the tournament?


Nothing better to do.

Beats the Sheamus / Christian 10 match feud


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

:faint:Sheamus from the top rope to the outside!!!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Cmon Barett :mark:


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

xD7oom said:


> The legend is coming :mark: Sting :mark:


What makes you say this?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

AyrshireBlue said:


> I hope it was in reference to that opening rather than his Dad.


I'm sure it was reference to the opening segment and not about his father.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

BNB!


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Midnight Rocker said:


> :lol Good god people, Sheamus is a little stale and not doing much but no reason to hate the man. Chill - he is talented, can go in the ring and has a very interesting look.


Sheamus looks like fucking Carrot Top with short hair


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

This match is starting out good


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

LOL @ these fans in the front row cheering Sheamus. What the hell do people see in this guy?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

CesaroSection said:


> Wow what a low blow from WWE to Bryan that was... BNB saying his news isn't as bad as the news Bryan has just got. Cunts.


It was slightly awkward sounding but I think it's safe to say he was talking about Kane kicking his ass.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

fuck this match i can't wait to see rvd and cesaro


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

The Wrestling Junkie said:


> That was about Kane you prick. The reason you think it's bad is cause you know behind the scenes, where-as the crowd wont and will base it on kayfabe.


Know behind the scenes? It is all over twitter and the WWE website. It isn't behind the scenes at all, it is out in the open and everyone knows. Considering it has JUST happened it is disgusting from WWE IMO. 

And even if it was BNB talking about Kanes tombstone then it was a really bad choice of words considering what has happened. So either way, it is wrong.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

xD7oom said:


> The legend is coming :mark: Sting :mark:


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm sure the comment was about Bryan's beatdown and not about his Dad.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Barrett is getting some chants, I hear!


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Been waiting for Sheamus/Barrett for a while. I'd love to see an actual feud.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Any chance of them bringing back Flair for Evolution? Or are they just scrapping evolution when Batista takes time off?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sheamus has been booked like a God and Barrett has been jobbing and has a comically stupid gimmick and Barrett is still more over than this poor sap. :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Sheamus never fucking loses.



Apart from last week on Smackdown


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Is it just me or do more and more WWE audiences just give less and less of a shit about Sheamus?


He got quite a big pop?


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

iKingAces said:


> LOL @ these fans in the front row cheering Sheamus. What the hell do people see in this guy?


He's a really good worker. He's just been booked worse than anyone in the WWE besides maybe Sandow, Rhodes, and Ziggler.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

iKingAces said:


> LOL @ these fans in the front row cheering Sheamus. What the hell do people see in this guy?


Awesomeness, that's what.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Sheamus will win.

I don't want him to, but if Cesaro is still heel (is he? I'm not sure) then he would need a face opponent for the final.

Oh and BNB winning as we go t break? Yeah he's losing.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

do we finally see Sting tonight???


----------



## Messiah (Nov 25, 2004)

CesaroSection said:


> Wow what a low blow from WWE to Bryan that was... BNB saying his news isn't as bad as the news Bryan has just got. Cunts.


This is the stupidest fucking thing I hav e ever read here, congratulations. 

He was clearly talking about the 3 damn tombstones the man just took, not about his father.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

I would prefer BNB winning the tournament over Cesaro, Cesaro should be face before he wins the belt, BNB needs the belt & a quality feud now while his gimmick is still hot.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

iKingAces said:


> LOL @ these fans in the front row cheering Sheamus. What the hell do people see in this guy?


Yeah, [email protected] cheering for somebody they like to see.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Steiner beat me up said:


> fuck this match i can't wait to see rvd and cesaro



(Y)


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Really hoping for the E doing the correct thing and makes Barret defeat Irish Cena.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Anybody who thinks that Barrett line was a reference to Bryan's dad is a fucking idiot.

Seriously, Bryan just got his ass whooped. That was the "Bad News." fpalm


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

CesaroSection said:


> Wow what a low blow from WWE to Bryan that was... BNB saying his news isn't as bad as the news Bryan has just got. Cunts.


I think he was talking about the beating he just took.. But I wouldn't put it past the WWE to use a jab against his father, if that is the case that's extremely fucked up.

I'm just going to assume he was talking about the beating.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Is it just me or do more and more WWE audiences just give less and less of a shit about Sheamus?


They give them no reason to. He's a walking cartoon. I'm still pissed they make those noise when he beats his chest and someone else's chest. So lame.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

iKingAces said:


> LOL @ these fans in the front row cheering Sheamus. What the hell do people see in this guy?


cant be mad at them cheering for the one in the ring that has talent


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

hou713 said:


> I would prefer BNB winning the tournament over Cesaro, Cesaro should be face before he wins the belt, BNB needs the belt & a quality feud now while his gimmick is still hot.


Agreed. The guy is over and they need to strike while he's hot.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

killacamt said:


> do we finally see Sting tonight???


Won't be till after ER if I have to bet, don't know why they would stick him in right now


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

CommercialMania is back.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

RVD / BNB makes more sense in the finals.

Cesaro needs to lose cause of swagger, and feud with him. Don't put that bad luck title on him

BNB vs Big E vs Cesaro makes for a nice match at payback if you still want Cesaro getting the title anyways


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

DashingRKO said:


> I'm sure it was reference to the opening segment and not about his father.



Probably wasn't the best thing to say as could be easily misunderstood.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

almostfamous said:


> He's a really good worker. He's just been booked worse than anyone in the WWE besides maybe Sandow, Rhodes, and Ziggler.


Wait, you mean the guys who lose all the time?

:austin3


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Sheamus has been booked like a God and Barrett has been jobbing and has a comically stupid gimmick and Barrett is still more over than this poor sap. :lmao



Scenes if Barrett somehow wins this, my friend. SCENES.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Dammit, I missed the first half hour. What happened?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

BarneyArmy said:


>


Damn that was quick.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I think it was a subtle jab. 

What 'news' did Bryan receive when he got his ass kicked just now?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Literally hammered each other? Really, Lawler? :lol


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

Lol at all the people jumping on Barrets bandwagon. Dont worry you will all not give a fuck in a month.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

lmao at that botch holy jesus christ almighty :lmao


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

Sheamus just screams heel


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Remember the last time BNB won the intercontinental championship? They didn't do anything with him


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Legasee said:


> In a 60 minute ironman match.:HHH2


Add in Lana and make it a triple threat :homer


----------



## IWasJustFrontin (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh gawd, dat Sheamus chants...


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

NoyK said:


> Dammit, I missed the first half hour. What happened?


Bryan and Brie we're at ring. Stephanie came and tell him that he will face Kane at ER. Kane came out from behind and destroy Bryan, 2 tombstone, one in the steel lader and another in the table. Pretty awesome.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Big E going to stand for 3 hours again.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao I love the shots of Big E backstage watching the match!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

They're going to have Big E stand by a TV for 2 1/2 hours again :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Big E still hasn't found a chair...in an arena full of them :StephenA2


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

My money's on Barrett tonight.


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

Cmon Barrett you got this!


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

uppercut said:


> Sheamus just screams heel


He'll be one at some point this year.


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

Big E standing in front of a TV all night again. Bring the guy a chair man, have a heart..


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

If Sheamus wins, the whole show will be a waste.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Big E still standing, has he been standing since last week? wouldn't be surprised


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

E still standing in front of the screen a week later.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Damn Barrett! Good stuff!


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

No they literally haven't Jerry you egg


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Has Big E been standing by that monitor since last Monday?


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

Can Sheamus please take another 6 months off? His act is beyond stale.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Inb4 brogue kick outta nowhere


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I'd like a proper Sheamus/Barrett feud one of these days.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

almostfamous said:


> He's a really good worker. *He's just been booked worse than anyone in the WWE besides maybe Sandow, Rhodes, and Ziggler.*


:cena6


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I don't think he's going to win


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh man I thought that was a 1-2-3 after the winds of change! Miss the bullhammer and surprise brogue unfortunately


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

so it's Bad news vs. the pale ghost


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Big E still standing, has he been standing since last week? wouldn't be surprised


Still doesn't know what a chair is for apparently.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Waffelz said:


> Scenes if Barrett somehow wins this, my friend. SCENES.


He won't win, but that's ok. I don't want Barrett winning this tournament anyway. No good can come from being near the IC title. I kinda really want Cesaro to win just so it might take him out of the running for MITB.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Brogue Kick out of nowhere!

Calling it.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Welp, There goes Baretts small push.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Irish Cena wins lol


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Bryan and Brie we're at ring. Stephanie came and tell him that he will face Kane at ER. Kane came out from behind and destroy Bryan, 2 tombstone, one in the steel lader and another in the table. Pretty awesome.


He tombstoned him 3 times.

1 on the floor.
1 on the steel step.
1 on the table.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> Nigella Lawson


:agree::ex::cheer


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

Barrett v RVD final


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Great match. Will be disappointed if Barret loses.


----------



## SparklingRoyalty (Feb 12, 2014)

Back to the opening segment. How in the heck did they not manage to use that moment to plant the seeds for a Stephanie/Brie rivalry? I swear I was hoping Brie would realize Kane attacking Daniel was partially Stephanie's fault, get in the ring, then grill and slap Stephanie and take Daniel's titles with her. Shame.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Pale Cena always wi....whoops nevermind.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

unDASHING said:


> I think it was a subtle jab.
> 
> What 'news' did Bryan receive when he got his ass kicked just now?


He has to face the demon kane at ER who wants to eviscerate him.

It's crazy that people think WWE is taking a jab at the death.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Last second Brogue Kick is coming up, calling it now. Good match, though.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

That Sheamus face WTF!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Fucking hate the White Noise.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Amazing how you can tell that only kids follow the ten count of Sheamus hits. :lmao


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Really good match so far.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

That face :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

If Shaemus wins we riot!
On the internet.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Is this a streak match? lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You know the sad thing? If Sheamus' character wasn't a smiling doofus babyface, he would be one of my favorite guys to watch in the WWE.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

jarrelka said:


> Lol at all the people jumping on Barrets bandwagon. Dont worry you will all not give a fuck in a month.


Agree, now that he's got a somewhat funny gimmick and a slight push people will be jumping on the bandwagon.


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> They're going to have Big E stand by a TV for 2 1/2 hours again :lmao


:lmao He's been standing there since last Monday.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Lol why couldnt we have had THIS crowd last week jesus christ, more alive than a damn morgue


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

I'm tired of listening to Lawler already


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Marked so hard at that kickout to realize its not Sheamuses finisher


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

WWE twitter feed is full of pussies. It's still real to them dammit.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Good match, gotta say!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Last second Brogue Kick is coming up, calling it now. Good match, though.


Please no...


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

What an awesome match!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

This is awesome chants.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Goddamn Sheamus sucks


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

WOW !!!!


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

BULLHAMMER BARRET WINS


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Last second Brogue Kick is coming up, calling it now. Good match, though.


lol yeaaaaaa about that..... :lol


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

This a damn good match.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Great match.


----------



## Tha Rassler (Dec 11, 2013)

Sheamus loses lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WHOA! Alright.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:mark: YES!!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

HOLY SHIT!!!!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

This is awesome chants. BNB with the win!


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

What a surprise


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

YESSSS!!!!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

YESSS


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

:mark:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Good job WWE. You did the right thing.


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

YES YES YES


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

OMFG


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Barrett wins motherfucker!


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Good match!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Holy fuck.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Yesssssssssssssss. Fuck yesssssssssssss.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

BAD FUCKIN NEWS!!!!!!!1


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

WTF clean win for Barrett over Sheamus? WTF


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

HOLY SHIT YEYEEEEYESEYYSEYSYEYSE


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Wow that's gotta be an upset!


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

HELL YEAH BULL HAMMER :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

FUCK YEAH BARRETT WON! :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

YES! Bad News Barrett! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

YES BAD NEWS BARRETT.
SO GLAD I WAS WRONG.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Wait, what?!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

HE WON CLEAN


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: BNB beat Sheamus


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Barrett!


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

:yes

Wade baby!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

BARRETT WINS!!! YES! YES! YES! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Barrett beats Sheamus clean???? I may faint.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

HOLY SHIT! CLEAN WIN!


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

FUCK YES! Barrett!!!!!!


----------



## IWasJustFrontin (Jul 2, 2013)

:mark :mark :mark


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

YES WADE!!!!


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He won't win, but that's ok. I don't want Barrett winning this tournament anyway. No good can come from being near the IC title. I kinda really want Cesaro to win just so it might take him out of the running for MITB.


heh


----------



## Right_To_Censor (Dec 30, 2013)

GREAT WIN FOR BARRETT


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Barrett wins. Barrett wins!


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

haha! holy shit!!


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Holy shit he got him, didn't expect that at all


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Sheamus loses clean twice in a row?


:cena6


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Fuckin awesome!!!!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

HOLY FUCK YES!


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

BAD NEWS WINS!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

that was a good match. Really happy barrett won, think he will be next IC champ.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Excellent work by these two. Never thought I'd say this but fantastically worked March by these two. The near falls were perfect. Crowd is Hot. 

Yes. Yes. Yes! Barret wins. Barret wins. Barret wins!!


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Holy shit Barret won :mark:


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Is barrett gonna get another that leads to nothing?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I want to see Barrett vs Cesaro.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well consider me shocked.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Sheamus lost twice in a row. A new record? 

Sheamus heel incoming.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Sheamus lost!!!!!


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

Damn I guess I was wrong! It's pretty crazy to see Sheamus finally taking some losses now


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I can't believe Barrett has gotten better in the ring. That match was really good! :dance


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

He got him! 

Thank god I didn't join the pessimist brigade!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

HE WON!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Did Sheamus and HHH have a fight


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Cesaro better crush this clown


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

FUCK YEAH MOTJER FUCKER!!! HOLY SHIT.


----------



## sandsaro (Aug 25, 2012)

Damnit, this means Cesaro is losing to RVD


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Wow, shocked Barrett won instead of Sheamus. I had imagined they had bigger plans for Sheamus. Great match.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Holy shit, I thought Sheamus was going to kick out.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Sheamus' facial expression after the White Noise nearfall. :lol

BULL HAMMAAAAAHHH!!! Barrett advances!!! :mark: Fun match, as expected from both guys having such nice chemistry.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Man that was such an amazing match :mark: :mark:, and Barrett gets the win! This show is fucking awesome so far, and I love this crowd.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Holy shit Barrett won.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Bad News Barrett for IC Champ!!


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Great match to kick off Raw tbf - thought it was going to be a Sheamus squash victory.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Barrett is already a 3x IC Champion? Holy fuck.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Barrett vs Cesaro!! :3


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Fuck yes come on Barrett.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Good match! Happy for BNB, cant believe this gimmick is working so well.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Tyrionn is looking right now with his jaw on the floor :lol


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

HOLY SHIT! BARRETT WINS?!


----------



## Tha Rassler (Dec 11, 2013)

First the Undertaker loses, then Sheamus loses. Is this the apocalypse?


----------



## LostBeast (Dec 22, 2012)

Looks like Sheamus is done as a main eventer. Welcome to the midcard.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Barrett vs Cesaro in the final with Cesaro likely going over. Should be fun.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank God Barrett wins


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Bad News Barret is the man.

Bull Hammer from OUTTA NOWHERE! :mark:


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Waffelz said:


> Scenes if Barrett somehow wins this, my friend. SCENES.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Wade freakin' Barrett!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

2 clean losses in a row for Sheamus


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Sheamus just to Bad News Barret


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

This tournament is great.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Sheamus lost to Batista on SD and lost to BNB on Raw.

Someone is turning heel.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Yes BNB for IC Champion :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Are you kidding me Barrett goes over? :no: This is bad news


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

"This is awesome"? fpalm


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh man, if Barrett gets the IC title I'll be so damn happy.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Awesome match! Barrett beats Sheamus finally!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Cesaro vs Barrett please.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wonder what's going on. That was CLEAN too, wtf? WWE only lets stars beat Sheamus, especially clean, and Sheamus is supposed to be challenging for the title soon.

Maybe it's because he's turning.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

So Cesaro vs BNB, that will be good


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

good bnb winsss. sick collusion but this is awesome chants.....bitch please :dirk


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Barrett.

:mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Cesaro and Barret would be an excellent match. Wow. Can't wait.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Good match, might be the better of the two considering RVD's shape.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Y'all can't front this tournament has been dope :clap


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Looking forward to the crowd reaction for Evil-ution. Last week's crowd couldn't give a fuck.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Holy shit in a hand woven hand basket, Sheamus loses two in a row clean, I can't breathe! What is this new world I see before me!


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Holy Shit!!!


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

You people can stop moaning that Sheamus never loses now, He has actually lost quite a lot since he returned and this makes 2 in a row.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Tha Rassler said:


> First the Undertaker loses, then Sheamus loses. Is this the apocalypse?


:lmao


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Wow! I stand corrected!

Great start to Raw, and nice to see him getting this push.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Is Legends House any good?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Sheamus lost.
Clean.
Twice.
In a week.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Hopefully thats the start of WWE forgetting about Sheamus.

BTW I really liked that Shield didn't come out to save Daniel Bryan. It really fits their characters. The last weeks were too much babyfaces.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

jarrelka said:


> Lol at all the people jumping on Barrets bandwagon. Dont worry you will all not give a fuck in a month.












Still though, it feels pretty cool to see him get clear and noticable responses as of late.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Awesome match 

So the crowd is hott tonight an people are bitching IWC is so hilarious


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

I never thought I'd see Barrett beat Sheamus clean.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Barrett with the deserved win


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

It's like EVERYONE that deserves a push is getting one.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

If you thought Sheamus would win, I'm afraid I got some bad nyoooz!


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Wonder what's going on. That was CLEAN too, wtf? WWE only lets stars beat Sheamus, especially clean, and Sheamus is supposed to be challenging for the title soon.
> 
> Maybe it's because he's turning.


I bet heel Sheamus is the next challenger for Bryan. They wanted that match at mania, they have past history with the 18 seconds, and they work well together.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Because I totally want to watch a bunch of washed up old men sharing a house together and the 'drama' that goes with it.

:lmao


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

OMG, THE WWE DID THE RIGHT THING! And clean! Also:

:lawler "Sheamus goes for that bullhammer"


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> Holy shit in a hand woven hand basket, Sheamus loses two in a row clean, I can't breathe! What is this new world I see before me!


It's Evolution and it's a mystery


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> Sheamus lost.
> Clean.
> Twice.
> In a week.


B-b-b-b-b-b-b-b-b-b-b-b-but..


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Wonder what's going on. That was CLEAN too, wtf? WWE only lets stars beat Sheamus, especially clean, and Sheamus is supposed to be challenging for the title soon.
> 
> Maybe it's because he's turning.


Better be true. Sheamus shouldn't be booked as anything below main event.


----------



## ZBrillBladeTim (Mar 12, 2010)

Barrett's improved so much in the ring, I'm really enjoying his matches at the moment! I think Swagger will cost Cesaro his match against RVD, it wouldn't be very typical of WWE to do a heel/heel final in Barrett/Cesaro.


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

Phantomdreamer said:


> You people can stop moaning that Sheamus never loses now, He has actually lost quite a lot since he returned and this makes 2 in a row.




yeah on a monster losing streak... hope that leads into his heel turn.


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

At least Sheamus didn't win lol.


----------



## vRevolution (Jan 5, 2014)

chargebeam said:


> Is Legends House any good?


I watched the premiere and I loved it. Highly recommend it.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

HHH was seen working out with some new guys. Must explain the recent booking.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Still though, it feels pretty cool to see him get clear and noticable responses as of late.


Well I think I can hold my head high and say I supported him through thick and thin.


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

Cesaro and Barrett would probably work a hell of a match together, but Barrett against RVD makes more sense on the heel/babyface end of things.

Considering Colter called out Heyman on twitter, I think that has to be a foreshadowing of Swagger vs Cesaro at Extreme Rules.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Barrett been on fire lately.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Good match. Glad Barrett won


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WWE continuing to give us what we want. Now to turn Sheamus...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That Godzilla Snickers commercial....lol. Gets me every time.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Are you kidding me Barrett goes over? :no: This is bad news


no lie


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Last week I predicted that Barrett would beat Sheamus but I thought it'd be by countout or dq. So glad he actually beat him legitimately.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Maybe Triple got a new workout buddy? :draper2


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Sheamus was always a better heel anyway, he's got zero charisma as a face.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> HHH was seen working out with some new guys. Must explain the recent booking.


No **** but good lord those boys are ripped.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Sheamus and Barrett have great chemistry together, not seen a bad match between them two.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

The heels dominating the show early, means the SHIELD are going over to close the show


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Kevin_McAdams said:


> It's like EVERYONE that deserves a push is getting one.


almost


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Oooooooh, turn Sheamus by having him destroy a debuting Sami Zayn!!!!!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

ZBrillBladeTim said:


> Barrett's improved so much in the ring, I'm really enjoying his matches at the moment! I think Swagger will cost Cesaro his match against RVD, it wouldn't be very typical of WWE to do a heel/heel final in Barrett/Cesaro.


But Swagger vs Cesaro would be heel vs heel, which is why this scenario is weird. I still don't think WWE will be Swagger vs Cesaro and tbh it'd be a waste now. They haven't built up Swagger at all and Cesaro's matches have been meh lately as well. Idk. Not interested in Swagger getting buried further for a b/s 5 minute match when they could put on better.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

This sucks. There's more ads and less actual content.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm still in shock. Absolute SCENES! Think he might beat RVD in the final.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Didn't expect a BNB win at all. And that win was clean as fukk. I was sure they were gonna do the heel vs. Face thing throughout the whole tournament, and i can't see them giving Cesaro a, L with the role he's on. Cesaro vs. Big E. was what i expected. But im not even sure if Cesaro will go over RVD.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

BO-Lieve :ti


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Sheamus will turn heel and feud with Bryan later on in the year.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

BOOOOOOOOOOOlieve!!!!!!


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

BOlieve


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Bo! :mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Bolieve


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lmao Bolieve


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

These Bo-lieve videos have been God-tier.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Bo Dallas vignettes are awesome!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Remember when Bo debuted a year ago?


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

p862011 said:


> almost


He's gotta shift or add to his gimmick somehow. Barrett got the Bad News shit over and now look what's happening.


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

Rooting for Barrett to beat Big E for the IC Title. At least Barrett can work a mic. WWE obviously doesn't trust Big E at all with a mic, especially considering how bad he is anytime he's invited to the commentators' booth.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

An egg can never learn to fly

- Bo Dallas


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

fuck off with this bo dallas shit


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Bo Dallas and Adam Rose will suck so bad.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Jesus christ :lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

That egg metaphor is so philosophically deep man

Can't wait for BO


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

BOLIEVE IN EVOLUTION


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

September 2011 wow


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm so dreading the Bo Dallas push.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bo-Lieve!


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

BO!!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Pretty good match.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

#Bolieve


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh yeah remember when Ryder mattered


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

I did. BNB is the linear champion, he hasn't lost on tv or house show in awhile


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Ah, the days of #RyderRevolution. Remember that? :lol


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

ffs remember that like it was last week.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Holy shit Ryder's on RAW in a positive light!...Oh it's a highlight.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Bo Dallas beat Wade Barrett. Sheamus couldn't.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Ziggler looked much more like a star then than now.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Jack Hughman


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Catalanatto must be horny as fuck right now


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> That egg metaphor is so philosophically deep man
> 
> Can't wait for BO


:lmao

I BO-LIEVE! :lol


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

More celebrity guest star cock sucking. :no:


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Jackman should really use his wolverine voice when promoting x-men stuff. He sounds like such a sally with his natural voice.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

ALL 3 PLEASE


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

If he Promoting Xmen, He should come out to The XMen Theme Song lol


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Can't wait to see Bo Dallas :ti


----------



## Tha Rassler (Dec 11, 2013)

What kind of lame vote is that?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

FUCKING LOL.

VOTE FOR THE HANDICAP MATCH.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

DONT PICK ALL 3 FFS DONT WANNA SEE HIM WIN THAT SHIT


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Better vote for Harper.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

If he faces all 3 and wins....


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Those choices.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

:lmao

Let's see how much the Universe loves the Wyatts


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

You all better vote for a 3 on 1 for cena tonight


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Uh oh.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

p862011 said:


> almost


And almost...


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Wolverine = mutant = genes = evolution.

Hugh Jackman new member of Evolution confirmed.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Wait, what? HAHAHAHA


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Vote for the handicap match!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark 3 on 1 please.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Cena v. all 3 Wyatts :lol ..... Start voting WF.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Magnus coming to RAW next week :mark:


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

If it doesn't end up being 3 on 1, voting is definitely rigged.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

it will be 3 on 1 so cena can overcome those odds


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

They're here! :mark:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Luke Harper, Eric Rowan, and Bray Wyatt. :troll


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh boy go on WWE marks pick 3 vs 1


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh Days of Future Past...I hope that movie delivers. 

I will laugh my ass off if the fans vote for a 3 on 1 handicap match. That is basically the universe saying "Fuck him, we want him dead".


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

THEY'RE HERE! :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Cena I going to get buried :HHH2


........... :cena2


----------



## ZBrillBladeTim (Mar 12, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> But Swagger vs Cesaro would be heel vs heel, which is why this scenario is weird. I still don't think WWE will be Swagger vs Cesaro and tbh it'd be a waste now. They haven't built up Swagger at all and Cesaro's matches have been meh lately as well. Idk. Not interested in Swagger getting buried further for a b/s 5 minute match when they could put on better.


True. I think they'll use the Swagger/Cesaro feud to start the Cesaro as a face (as in cheered by the fans) with Heyman as a heel dynamic, which will ultimately lead to Cesaro vs Brock


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol 3 on 1 tonight!


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

Choice 3 so I can see the meltdowns when Cena wins :lel


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

omfg Cena in handicap match vs all 3 overcoming these odds


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm down for a singles match between Harper/Cena.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Shhhh....Bray is talking.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Sandow getting real on the app there, and rigged vote for the tag team match incoming.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Is this a smarky crowd or what?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:cena2 Golden Boy to beat the odds tonight in a 3-1 handicap match


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

WWE bringing up something that happened in 2011. fpalm Stop it, WWE.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

ZBrillBladeTim said:


> *Barrett's improved so much in the ring*, I'm really enjoying his matches at the moment! I think Swagger will cost Cesaro his match against RVD, it wouldn't be very typical of WWE to do a heel/heel final in Barrett/Cesaro.


:ti

His matches were "awesome" because of who he's been in the ring with the last two weeks. Barrett is as shitty as ever in the ring


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So is this the start that the "WWE UNIVERSE" turns on Cena officially? :russo


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

LOL a on a scale of 1 to 3 how much do you hate Cena poll


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Everyone vote for the Wyatt Family on the WWE APP. :cole3


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

good to see Bray doing a live promo


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

It was so INTENSE.....but I likeddddd it :lol


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

How the fuck does that make sense from a story perspective?

WHY is John Cena being punished like this?

WHAT did he do that warrants such an injust poll?

John Cena should be irate that the WWE has put him in such a compromising situation.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Is Ryder still the internet champion?:kaep


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

MAKE CENA FIGHT THE ENTIRE FAMILY DAMNIT


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wyatt with that pillow talk.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Barrett to win the title in time for the UK next week!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Brays not wrong with what he's saying...


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Damn the lighting for the Wyatt family promos has been on fucking point son.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Dumbest vote ever
YOU WANT
SHIT
BORING
EXCITEMENT
VOTE NOW


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Harper looks like one scary motherfucker in the background


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Promo time! :wyatt


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Wow the crowd is really good.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Bray :ex:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Hugh Jackman returning to guest host sounds cool. I bet WF's own self-proclaimed Jackman wifey is happy as fuck over his heralded second coming. :lol


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

This RAW has the potential to be the best IN A LONG TIME.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Most of Cena's fans are not allowed to have a smartphone until they get older


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

im hoping Barrett vs. Cesaro!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Bray is going to be massively over as a face when he turns.


----------



## R3V0LU710NX (Jan 4, 2014)

With that poll, they finally got me to download the app xD


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

It's about to be anarchy.

Bray Wyatt = David Koresh

The crowd = His kool-aid drinking cult


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

And you the WWE universe get to vote how many men Cena will bury tonight!


----------



## WorldWrestlingFed (Apr 3, 2014)

First Wyatt claims Free will doesn't exist then admits that Free will does exist.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

This is basically a promo to promote the WWE App poll.

Only Bray Wyatt can do that and not make it corny.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

They should just do a Raw where Bray talks for 3 hours. Seriously.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

If it's not 3 on 1 it's rigged.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

This idiots chanting What? ...


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Who's that ****** in the crowd that keeps yelling.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Harper looks like an 80 year old bearded Chinese man


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

OH SHIT THEY'RE ACKNOWLEDGING THAT CENA IS BEING SHIT ON THE CROWD!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The handicap matches are a bad idea. It'll make it 10x worse when Cena goes over, which he will.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BTW, i hope EVOLUTION..Batista and Orton wear suits damnit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hhh2

LOL "THey Don't love Cena!!" HAHAHAH


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Legasee said:


> Is Ryder still the internet champion?:kaep


Do they still use that stupid belt?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

We stopped loving you a long time ago John


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

"You my brother!"

:lmao Awesome.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Amazing promo!


----------



## WorldWrestlingFed (Apr 3, 2014)

Also notice how Cole said this Poll will determine something in the future?

If the fans choose a handicap match, it means the fans turned on Cena


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This is just outstanding.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Bray is a god, oh my jesus he's preaching hallelujah, take me with you Bray.

I'll die for you


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Bray tearing it up!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Oh Brayy


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> Harper looks like one scary motherfucker in the background


Agreed. Fucking creepy looking dude.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Wyatt is a terrible heel.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Bray

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

GOAT PROMO


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Good promo by Bray. He keeps winning me over. Crowd being on his side and singing goes along with the cult leader gimmick pretty well.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol awesome


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So they're using Wyatt as the reason for Cena getting booed.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Bray and this promo are on point!!!


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Non Kayfabe wise, where is Bray Wyatt from?


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

OMG, ITS HOGAN :mark


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Preach, brother Bray!


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm getting bored with Bray's promos. This program has gone on too long and he's now basically repeating himself in different ways.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cult Leader Wyatt...fucking love it.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

amazing


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

LOLOLLOLOLOLOL cena against the people,overcoming the ultimate odd :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Preach, Wyatt. Preach my brother!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Preach Wyatt! PREACH!!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

BRAY WYATT IS AWESOME AND OVER AS FUCK!
FACE IT! EMBRACE IT!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

PREACH BRAY PREACH!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

I wish this was happening in front of a less terrible crowd.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol? da fuck wears a suit to raw? Anyone else see that guy?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Love some of the fans singing while one asshole in a suit checks his phone.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Great Wyatt promo!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

A little less more to see Bray saying "TESTIFY".


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

BRAY FUCKING WYATT


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Bray has the crowd in his palm. :mark:


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

what a promo!!!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Bray acting like a babyface here


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

He's got the whole world... in his hands.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Fuck this mild ass crowd. If this was two weeks ago, every motherfucker in there would have been singing with Bray.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bray with another sensational promo.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Brandough said:


> Non Kayfabe wise, where is Bray Wyatt from?


Florida


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Okay can Bray just make a legit cult? Because I want to be led by him.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

They can't let Cena win at Extreme Rules, it makes no sense.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Dat Bray Wyatt tho.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Im so gonna buy a sheep mask just to mind fuck my neighbours who i hate with a flaming passion. Follow the buzzards mofos :dance


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cena not being the main event each week is a relief though.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

I voted singles match with Harper, better match and best to keep Bray and Cena away from each other until closer to PPV.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

When Bray retires you will be able to find him in a Baptist church somewhere preaching the good word


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Wyatt is a terrible heel.


He's not a heel. He's a monster tweener. He never cheats or displays cowardly traits. He never goes for cheap heat.


----------



## charsace (Nov 28, 2013)

Cena is a monster heel. No matter who goes up against him they get cheered.


----------



## C.M Spunk (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Man the crowd is alright but i think us Birmingham was a little better with the crowd and the Wyatts Last week lol xD


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

The Wyatt family is the best damn part of RAW


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

That promo was so awesome, even emotionless Sting would've participated


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Good promo from Bray as usual


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Brandough said:


> Non Kayfabe wise, where is Bray Wyatt from?


Florida.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

i rather see a one on one match to see how good Luke Harper is. IWC seems to hype him up.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Brandough said:


> Non Kayfabe wise, where is Bray Wyatt from?


He's legitimately from Brooksville, Florida. He was billed as such when he was in FCW and in NXT before they billed him as being from Lafayette, Louisiana during his time as Wyatt in NXT and now he's being billed as from Snake Bight, Florida (a ghost town within the Everglades).


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> So they're using Wyatt as the reason for Cena getting booed.




ja thats why John is afraid of the Wyatts they manipulate the corwd to go against him ...


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Man Wyatt can cut a promo


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

It's like they want to turn Bray face. 

I wonder if it's the booking plan? Slowly turn Bray face and Cena heel during this feud.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

I suddenly want to see Brother Love make an appearance.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

SEÑOR SOUR!! :mark:

UNO MAS!! :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

-UNDEAD- said:


>


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I could listen to Bray Wyatt cut a damn promo all night man it is so refreshing to see someone have a mix of content, an excellent character and a performer INVESTED in that character. Content, delivery, attitude, cadance, painting the story with articulation, a heel whom doesn't back down and through his abilities is selling tickets. So damn nice to see because it has been a while since we had a dynamic exist to this excelling degree. THIS MAN WILL BE A CORNERSTONE FOR YEARS TO COME IF ALLOWED TO BE!!!


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

They trying a communist gimmick!


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

Awesome promo by Bray as usual.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I wish this was happening in front of a less terrible crowd.


At least they are much better than last week. WWE should keep going to northern cities and stay away from the south.


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

Wyatt has the whole world in his hand right now.


----------



## ZBrillBladeTim (Mar 12, 2010)

ABrown said:


> :ti
> 
> His matches were "awesome" because of who he's been in the ring with the last two weeks. Barrett is as shitty as ever in the ring


Disagree - his execution is smoother, he's moving quicker, and the pacing of his matches has been excellent. Of course, this is in part due to being paired with good workers, but I am confident that Barrett will continue to show his improvement over the coming months.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

BRAY BRAY BRAY


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

Bray was amazing in that segment and it's getting more and more over with the crowd which isn't surprising considering how much talent he has. I'm amazed that Husky Harris was able to transform himself into one of the best characters WWE has seen in years.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol Bray trying to get those face reactions. That was interesting.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

I hate how everyone thinks the app is legit :lol


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Xapury said:


> SEÑOR SOUR!! :mark:
> 
> UNO MAS!! :mark:


SOUR DROP POP :mark:


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

I REALLY wonder what it's like between John Cena and Bray Wyatt backstage. Either Cena does a hell of a job of playing into it, or maybe part of Cena legitimately is concerned that Bray Wyatt might be the one to turn all the fans against him.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Fuck the Matadors!


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

3MB on Raw 2 weeks in a row? WTF


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Extreme Rules is sponsored by a fucking candy company?


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

What the hell


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Why are they still dong this shit?


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Florida.


More like louisiana, went to hs in fl


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

fpalm
Whyyyyy are you dragging this onto RAW?


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

3.5MB!


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

3MB IS HERE!!!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Oh no


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Jinder needs to lose the turban


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh god and now we're in the crap portion of the show, part the first.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

El Torito twerking > Zeb Colter twerking > a 3MB / Los Matadores match

brb piss break


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Wait, what? Hornswoggle is with the 3MB?


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

pure 3MB . what the fuck hornswoggle with them and they get jobbed to los bulls


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Jesus Christ Hornswoggle looks like Mini Norman Reedus :ti


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao This video package.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

RDEvans said:


> Get ready to Bo-lieve :troll


:lol That would be AWESOME!


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

Oh god dammit lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Welp, back to Grizzlies/Thunder.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Fuck off with this shit.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

This shit again.:ti


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

WHAT the actual hell is this?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

first of all fpalm. Second of all does this mean Hornswoggle is a heel?


----------



## charsace (Nov 28, 2013)

TNA is Here said:


> It's like they want to turn Bray face.
> 
> I wonder if it's the booking plan? Slowly turn Bray face and Cena heel during this feud.


This happens all the time with Cena. The guy is a monster heel. He no sells his opponents and then powers through them in the end for the win. The new guy that can get heat when going up against Cena is the guy the WWE should push as a ME heel.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So wait....Hornswoggle is in the 3 Man Band? He's turned heel?!?!? Wow. This is actually the coolest he has ever looked.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*I feel really sorry for whoever had to edit that shit together. *


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

They make that brawl look like the most epic thing in the world.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Send out the jobbers :vince2


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

What the heck?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Slater deserves better.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Stupid degrading BS. Not watching this


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

just ridiculous


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

This must have been what the midget shows were like back in the Medieval ages.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

This is gonna suck


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OK, this should be good. I usually don't like this clown shiet, but that was hilarious!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

You guys missed a classic. El Torito vs Hornswoggle was a great match.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

they're actually pushing midget fights...


----------



## A7XLP (Sep 20, 2006)

WWE actually thinking forward alot recently. I'm really enjoying Raw, even the commercials aint bothering me... probably cause I have a chinese stream today xD


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

We're witnessing history.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

lol Hornswoggle being a heel.


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Let's go hornswoggle beat that dairy cow up


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao Amazing video package!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That's what I want to see, a tiny Axl Rose and a midget bull throw sausage-fingered fists at each other.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Hornswoggle's ring gear :lol


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

I watched smackdown on fast forward this week and not ashamed to admit this was literally the only thing i watched for over 2 minutes. Can't beat a bit of midget fighting.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

3,5MB :lmao:lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Midget wrestling....amazing at the steps WWE are taking forward....


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

How does this deserve TV time?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

FUCK HIM UP TORRITO 

LETS GO BULL


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Hornswoggle just needs to get in his Leprechaun costume for his movie and straight fucking kill El Torito


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

At least they're making Hornswoggle less of an annoying little twonk i want to punt into the next century


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Hmmmmm


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm getting so much secondhand embarrassment, my face is on fire.


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

Still gets more TV time than Ryder and Ziggler combined :ti


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Guys we are witnessing Vince's new promotion MWE :vince$


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

Gotta hand it to them. That was some top notch editing to make that look like some crazy brawl :L


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Why is this happening on Raw...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Holy fuck, I just realized that Hornswoggle's a heel for the first time since 2007.

LMAO, the bronco buster isn't PG, Torito. :jordan5


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Thank you Jesus for the playoffs

*turns to TNT*


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Let's go Hornswoggle!


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

I have to admit....this is entertaining.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK...this is actually funny, lol.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Better than Austin vs. Rock :mark:


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

What the FUCK am I watching.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

I have no words to describe this.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Drew that aint PG :lol


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Hornswoggle has never looked better


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

that was odd dance move...


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Sweet jesus they better be bringing out Evolution after this fucking shit


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So did Drew just tell the bull he wants a bj?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:ti JBL with that commentating!

"GORE!!"


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Guys, BNB defeat Sheamus clean. We can accept this for this one time.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

This match is intense! The hate between El Torito and Hornswoggle is real!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:vince5


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Just what the fuck is going on here?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Jeez they acted like Rhyno just speared someone


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

HAHAHAHA TORITO


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

So many low blows.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

How is that double low blow not a DQ?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh no.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Buried by a fucking midget :lol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

The Chosen One

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

PETA'S GONNA BE UPSET ABOUT THAT!

JOKE WORKS EVERY WEEK, MYGULL! :jbl


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Midgets are more relevant and credible than 3MB and Los Matadores combined


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Fuck, relax everyone. Quick segment, it's already over with. Crowd seemed to enjoy it.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Low blow and it isn't a DQ, what a waste of TV time. The crowd should of just remained absolutely silent sigh


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

FUCK YES Torrito pinned McIntyre :lmao 

GO BULL


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Is this a fucking divas match?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

They let McIntyre get pulled by a midget, fake bull...


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Just honestly what is this shit fpalm There are lots of guys on the roster who barely get any tv time and your having midget fights


----------



## IWasJustFrontin (Jul 2, 2013)

Greek flag on the front row.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

GORE! GORE! GORE! lol


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Wow, these mascots wrestle better than the divas.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

anddd TV goes off now


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

So what if two midgets want to wrestle, stop discriminating.


----------



## xCELLx (Jul 26, 2009)

But you were the chosen one!!!!


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

"The Chosen One" just ate a pin from El Torito. Must feel good McIntyre marks

:ti


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

that was 2 disqualification in 3 seconds xD

GREEK flag though!! Nice.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

I hope we get a reaction from the crowd for Evolution tonight....


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

EdIT


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I really enjoy these trio matches. Can we also call this the trio Era?


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

Don't care what the IWC thinks, I love the El Torito/Hornswoggle feud and I love matches between Los Matadores and 3MB.


----------



## apathyjerk (Sep 17, 2012)

The fuck is this...


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

This is what happens when Vince's chosen ones don't pan out. 

They get kicked in the balls and pinned clean by midgets. 

Here's hoping that Reigns succeeds for his sake.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Attn: 3MB


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh drew........no DQ eh? Makes sense

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Simply Flawless said:


> At least they're making Hornswoggle less of an annoying little twonk i want to punt into the next century


I still want to punt him into the next century


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Evoltion in suits and limo.

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

DAT LIMO :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

suits holy shit!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:batista2


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Evolution...


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

RANDY HAS PANTS ON!!!!!!


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

Well, now that that shit is over...


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Drew is like a busted #1 pick.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

there here!!!!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Orton WITH PANTS


I've seen all


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Orton has pants on! :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Limousines don't work without Flair


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Yes they are all wearing suits :lmao:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh wow, Orton is wearing pants.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

There's a point every week where I find myself looking at the clock and wonder why I'm staying up til 4.15am to watch.. Having sat and watched Hornswoggle vs Torito on Smackdown already, that was the moment.

So HHH and Steph don't travel together any more? #domestics


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh shit, Randall's wearing pants! THE END TIMES ARE UPON US, MYGULL! :jbl


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:ti


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

The suits :mark:


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> The Chosen One
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


Personally signed by Vince McMahon :vince5.

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Orton is wearing pants!!!!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Wait


Orton in pants


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

They've got the suits back. Only need a drunk Flair, and then it's the proper Evolution


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*HOly SHIT!! THEY ARE IN SUITS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

THEY HAVE SUITS :mark:


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

EVOLUTION LOOKIN FLASHY AS FUCK. YES


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Orton in pants :markout


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

They are sooo reading these forums..


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here comes Evolution


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Dear God poor Drew, citizens of wrestling forum, you want to know how to define buried, That is buried.. Not Main Eventing ppvs. Getting pinned by a mini bull after a nut shot is buried.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Vintage Evolution! Also, it's nice to see Batista not wearing skinny jeans.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Orton just can't wear the full suit can he.

Ah well, at least he's wearing pants for a change.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Randy finally wearing clothes.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh Batista you really are hilariously badly dressed i mean WTF are you doing dressing in the dark?


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Alright evolution arriving in the limo in style


----------



## IWasJustFrontin (Jul 2, 2013)

EVOLUTION IN THE HOUSE :lawler


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

"Evolution! In tha house! This is not gonna be good but it's gonna be next!"

Lawler, just stfu.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Suits and Limos! EVOLUTION is back!


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Randy has clothes, oh shit.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Orton bringing back the pants.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

ctorresc04 said:


> Don't care what the IWC thinks, I love the El Torito/Hornswoggle feud and I love matches between Los Matadores and 3MB.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Where's HHHs sunglasses


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Damn first time Orton's been fully clothed in like 8 years.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> Randy finally wearing clothes.


:lmao


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Wow. Drew is truly buried.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

So...any news of Sting yet?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

If Orton isn't offered some pussy by some female fans in attendance in that outfit I would be shocked


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

you can tell batista hates the suit


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

DoubtGin said:


> The Chosen One
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ModernError said:


> So what if two midgets want to wrestle, stop discriminating.


Whether it's 7ft Khali or 3ft whatever Torito, shitty comedy wrestling is shitty comedy wrestling.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:ti Orton in pants though. I can't. I just can't.


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

Xapury said:


> EdIT


You really suck at geography don't you?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

SUIT RANDY!!! :mark: :banderas


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Evolution time! :mark:


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Barrett beats Sheamus clean and now Randy is wearing something other than his trunks. Weird night...


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

I actually really like Tista and Orton now. And Tista isn't even that bad in the ring.

They seem to be painting Evolution like they are all equal members in the group.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Good to see Evolution back..


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol I remember when Drew McIntyre was the Chosen One IC champion! Introduced by :vince2 himself!


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you Randy for putting on sharp clothes.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Wait Randy Orton is actually wearing PANTS? Did he get concussed this morning and forget he likes going commando:shocked:


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

The funny thing is Vince is probably genuinely laughing at every El Torito/Hornswoggle match :lmao


----------



## Get The Tables (Mar 13, 2014)

Love the number of people marking for Orton wearing pants.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Orton has on pants. Shit just got real!


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

It's about to go down!


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

The Shield needs to come out during this segment. I can't stand listening to Triple H on the mic for 10-15 minutes.


----------



## IWasJustFrontin (Jul 2, 2013)

CM Punk on WWE2K14 ad


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

In before Trips cuts a 40 minute promo :trips2


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Evolution with the limo and the suits, cool.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

DAT THEME !!!!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Orton is dressed!


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Glad Orton broke his vow of never wearing pants.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

dat theme


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

orgasmic


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

The buried one.

The chosen to job one.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Another no reaction?! Fuck these mild ass crowds, man.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Wicked Titntron


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

New video 

:mark:


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

DoubtGin said:


> The Chosen One
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


:moyes4

Not sure which "chosen one" has lost the most this year tbh.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

That theme brings back memories, oh man :banderas


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey, look at that! Evolution for the first time in 10 years!

But no. All you people can do is talk about the lack of pop fpalm

Geeze.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Evolution is on PG television!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

EVOFUCKINGLUTION!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Nice. Evolution with a new Titantron. Shit's gonna get real.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

That limo was a complete sausage fest. Where the women at?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

batista, still the shittiest dressed


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

THE VIDEO TRON SHOWS THEM EVOLVE!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

THAT THEME!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:banderas straight outta GQ

NOW Evolution is back


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

That titantron showing past and present. And holy crap Batista looks small


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

85% of the women in that arena were just impregnated.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Randy looks weird with trousers on


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

:banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ware's Rick Flare?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Batista looks like a d-list mob extra in an action movie.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I always thought Batista was the biggest in the group. Now he's the smallest.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Evolution :mark:


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Sick titantron!


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

I'M MARKING OUT BROO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Lol how half arsed is this?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Not an Evolution fan, but goodness these dudes look awesome together!!!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

I really liked the Titantron video.


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

Let's be honest, we all want to be in a suit walking down that ramp with Evolution right now


----------



## DalyaTheTurtle (Feb 4, 2014)

Randy looking nice as hell in normal clothes


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"FULL OF CHANGE THAT NO ONE SEES!"

Except when that new titantron shows just how bad of a beating Batista took from Father Time.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here we go! Promo of the night!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Batista thinks he has fashion sense but looks like he fell out of a wardrobe


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

Good, they have lighting and a titantron and stuff.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Must feel weird for Orton to wear pants again.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

DAT SWAG


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

second week in a row Evolution doesn't get a reaction :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

dat walk


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Batista looks like a boss in that suit. Ditch the Ed Hardy and skinny jeans and wear that shit all the time.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Did they leave Flair at the bar again?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*HOLY FUCK...IM MARKING OUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT*

Batista looking PIMP...Orton needs to put on a suit!! LOL

Maybe WWE read our Wrestlingforum requests for them to SUIT UP :lol


----------



## WorldWrestlingFed (Apr 3, 2014)

Feels like I'm 10 years old again with that evolution theme, around the time I was about to stop watching wrestling, changing the channel real quick until they get to their promo.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Pimps


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh look a group I didn't like 10 years ago is back without their most entertaining member. Stop kissing ass JBL Evo the goat group lol.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

So lame, it feels so dated like it belongs in another time.


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

That theme :dance 


I think flair may come back and manage Sheild


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

B-B-B-B-B-But Thanos said Evolution got no reaction :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> "FULL OF CHANGE THAT NO ONE SEES!"
> 
> Except when that new titantron shows just how bad of a beating Batista took from Father Time.


:lmao


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

They deserve a pop for that badass entrance though.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Sorethroat.com


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

On side note, The Undertaker has defeated all the members of Evolution and D-X at Wrestlemania.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

What happened to Triple H's voice?


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Thuganomics said:


> Hey, look at that! Evolution for the first time in 10 years!
> 
> But no. All you people can do is talk about the lack of pop fpalm
> 
> Geeze.


It's what all these kids care about, who can cheer or yell yes the loudest.fpalm


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Oh yes business is about to pick up!!! Evolution :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Triple H is sick?


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Triple H channeling his inner Johnny Ace tonight


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

DAT VOICE


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LOL HHH voice


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Triple H broke his voice last week.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Looks like HHH's vocal chords just buried HHH himself.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

WHAT THE FUCK IS WITH HIS VOICE :lmao


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

What happened to HHH's voice?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Triple H's voice! :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol dafuq' HHH


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

WEEEEEEEK IN, WEEEEEEEEK OUT...fucking lol


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Triple H has a sore throat :lmao


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

wtf is wrong with his voice?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

HHH voice is shot! :ti


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Just perfect.


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

his voice lol


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Lol at the Greek with Shield attire. Looks like we're all alike.


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

So Randy Orton finally found some trousers to put on.


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Stephanie put her strap on too far down trips throat last night.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Lol Trips got a croaky voice


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Trips need some riiiiiiiiiiiiiiicooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaasssssss.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Cool a 30 minute trips promo.......every fucking raw since 1999

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

We need a sore throat chant.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Im marking out!! this is fuckin great EVOLUTION!!!


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

HHH got a soar throat ??


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Whats up with trips throat


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Hhh maybe suffering from a sore throat. Sucks for him. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

WHAT NTHE FUCK HHH! Ahahahah


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

:lmao Orton and Batista corpsing at Hunter voice!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

someones daddy spanked it in front of the world?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

HHH :lol


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

HHH sounds like he been sucking Dave & Randy's dick in the limo.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:trips2 What's with his voice?


----------



## xCELLx (Jul 26, 2009)

Hunters balls have dropped....

At last!


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

The Baddest guys on the planet but they can't beat Laryngitis apparently


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Suits, Limo Rides and the New Tron








Evolution


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Damn it took 10 years to get pants on Orton thats uh amazing feat WWE congrats to you

:clap


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Always enjoyed Evolution but fuck me that theme is and has always been horrible


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah Evolution is here...but something is missing....somebody is missing. 

Where's Mark Jindrak?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Trips voice :lmao


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

THANOS said:


> :lmao Orton and Batista corpsing at Hunter voice!



lol saw that too


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

HIS VOICE LAMAMOOO


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Damn at HHH's voice and Lawd at Randy <3


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Girls just go crazy with Randy. :lmao


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm already bored of this shit group.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

:lol I love you Triple H


----------



## SoNiC007 (Mar 13, 2014)

Evolution is back!!!


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

The Game is feeling a bit under the weather.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Thuganomics said:


> Hey, look at that! Evolution for the first time in 10 years!
> 
> But no. All you people can do is talk about the lack of pop fpalm
> 
> Geeze.


Dude, they're heels.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

triple h voice sounding like he blew 50 dicks


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Soundin a little rough...


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

So no 25+min promo?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Man, they gotta bring back Flair!!!


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Ayyyye!


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

What the fuck is wrong with HHH's voice?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:fuckedup lol at Hunter's voice.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

He's sick.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

What a promo. :mark:


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Please tell me NAITCH is here.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> HHH sounds like he been sucking Dave & Randy's dick in the limo.


:lmao Then he spanked them and made them call him daddy! :trips2


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

The act that set in motion of the gears of the... of the destruction of the Shield..

:lel Randy fudged his lines.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

That Flair snub!


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

EVOLUTION VIDEO PACKAGE OH GAWDDDDDD IM MARKING LIKE A BITCH


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

I kind of wish Bischoff was still around right now :$


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Orton needs to wear a suit too lol 

Batista looks like a pimp..i agree..ditch them skinny jeans!! LOL


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

:lol The LViper Randy orton, you mean Legend Killer ?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Shelton


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

So I guess they couldn't get Flair


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

onlytoview said:


> Always enjoyed Evolution but fuck me that theme is and has always been horrible


I have always loved that theme, but maybe it is just me


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why does Triple H sound like he strained his voice talking like the Bale Batman for 5 hours? 

Great video package for Evolution.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Little to no footage of Flair. :hayden3


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Stop trying to make Evolution happen HHH.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

HHH left his water bottle in the Limo it seems..


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Angels Will Fall said:


> Let's be honest, we all want to be in a suit walking down that ramp with Evolution right now


This! Marking out!!!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

The group doesn't need the Walking Dead to ruin their heel heat


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

WE NEED MORE PROMOS WITH MUSIC LIKE THIS!!!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Nice video package.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

People hate orton and batista but they like evolution :lmao

Only the IWC :lmao :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

SOUNDS LIKE SOMEBODY GOT A REALLY FUCKED UP COLD FROM STEPHANIE THIS WEEKEND-UHHH! :trips3


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I think Naitch might be here tonight! :mark:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

GOAT vid package


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

this promo is sick


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Ric flair should return on raw tonight.


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

Kinda ironic that the group is called evolution yet the titantron shows them still doing the same shit 10 years later, i'm not hating though since I always loved the group.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

nice, they used an wvm song for the promo.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Only HHH would book himself promo time even when he can barely get his voice out. Now they better be giving the Shield some mic time too.


----------



## SoNiC007 (Mar 13, 2014)

Evolution one of the best factions of all time, so underrated and shat on at the time from the IWC if I remember correctly they wasn't popular? time is a great thing at rewriting history.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Awesome package. This is fucking great!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Tajiri sighting.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Slider575 said:


> I have always loved that theme, but maybe it is just me


No everyone loves that theme

The dude that hates it is fucked in the head


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Shield! :mark: Let's go!


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

bit husky harris hhh was


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I don't know why everyone is so happy about Evolution reforming. Now Raw just revolves around Triple H and his ego


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

SHIELD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

31 titles, eh? Must be what Big Dave was asking Hunter.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Is this where they bring out Dusty Rhodes and say Ric Flair has gained a bit of weight?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

SHIELD BOYYY


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

IS Batista growing hair back on TOP? lol


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

At least Batista is finally wearing normal person clothes


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Pops gettin bigger each week!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

business is about to pick up


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Shits bout to get real :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Aw, the Hounds of Justice aren't rocking their swagged out muzzles. :\


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Shield not giving a fuck, they just come out :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Awesome video package, but I gotta say I like the Hornswoggle vs El Torito one more!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Here come The Hounds. :banderas


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

MOTHERFUCKING SHIELD!!!!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Emmalution > Evolution


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Shield!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Shield's theme is still one of the best currently. :banderas


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Prepare your anuses for " where is the us title? What a waste Ambrose is"


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So it's evolution vs Titty Master, The Rock's Cousin and Kaitlyn


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

This arena looks tiny.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This feels like Monday night wars!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Ohhhh I got the mic now!!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

:mark: HOLY SHIT PEOPLE WEARING SUITS ON NATIONAL TV THIS IS UNREAL


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Evolution backing up the ramp Nooooo


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Ambrose is godly on the mic


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Creampuff


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Orton liked that one :lmao


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Ambrose gets the mic 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Slider575 said:


> I have always loved that theme, but maybe it is just me


No you are not. The music itself is great but Motorhead's voice is awful. Should have worded it better


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey, look. Ambrose getting mic time for once!


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

cream puff orton :jordan5


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

it's shocking how good ambrose is on the mic


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

CREAM PUFF :mark:


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Dean GOAT


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm so happy The Shield is not split up.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ambrose :clap


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:ti Dino gives no fucks!


----------



## IWasJustFrontin (Jul 2, 2013)

DEAN F'N AMBROSE :mark:


----------



## DalyaTheTurtle (Feb 4, 2014)

Randy's wave

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

lmao Cream Puff


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Creampuff...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I"m currently a ROLLINS mark...he's amazing!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Dean Ambrose = Fucking Awesome.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Ambrose ... give this man a mic more, sheesh


----------



## SoNiC007 (Mar 13, 2014)

Set up got Summerland then.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Triple H's burial montage is always the highlight of the night.*


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Ambrose on the mic. :banderas

The thought of him & HHH on the mic, though. :mark: That'd be epic.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

I love Ambrose' bursts of rage into calm cool and collected.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm not gay... but damn... I almost cream for The Shield!!!!!!!!!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> it's shocking how good ambrose is on the mic



It's really not unless you're a blind mark. He's average.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Cream puff Orton :ambrose


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Yeaaaaaa, not getting the ambrose love. Not intimidating at all

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Bad For Business said:


> So it's evolution vs Titty Master, The Rock's Cousin and Kaitlyn


Evolution vs Titty Master/Pussy Monster/Ass Admiral


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Wait so the effect of the beatdown lasted one week?


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Creampuff Orton


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Seth has improved a hell of a lot on the mic


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

these guys are bad promos


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I love how Ambrose doesn't even carry his title.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Shield getting dat promo time! bama:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Reigns + His current attire + His half mask - His hair = Samoan Bane. :O


----------



## Tha Rassler (Dec 11, 2013)

Slider575 said:


> At least Batista is finally wearing normal person clothes


At least Orton is wearing clothes period. When is the last time he went to the ring dressed in clothes?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Roman going through the 3 lines he's been memorizing all week in his head.


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Rollins arms got freakin huge. Like doubled in size


----------



## DalyaTheTurtle (Feb 4, 2014)

Lol at them not letting Reigns touch the mic

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

Here's the thing. In this business, sometimes you get a sore throat

Sent from my GS4


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Seth, stop talking you stupid boring fuck.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I'm not gay... but damn... I almost cream for The Shield!!!!!!!!!


Hey man as long as you say no **** you can cream all you want right?....right? right?


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

Ohhhh that Hollywood mention to Batista.


----------



## SoNiC007 (Mar 13, 2014)

Batista Hollywood obligiations lol


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Awhh Shiiit


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Rollins and Ambrose are the future 

Both killin it on the mic.


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

Rollins killing it on the mic


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

I bet Reigns has like 3 or 4 lines by the end of this.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Here comes Reigns and his cheesy line


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Aw man, I'm ready for the big match at ER!


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

Damn, Seth has improved so much on the mic since his RoH days.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ooo man its getting good!


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Rollins nice on the mic y'all need to shut the fuck up with that hating shit.

Keep the mic away from Reigns tho.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Ambrose ... give this man a mic more, sheesh


I agree. He's great on the mic. :mark: when he insulted Evolution.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Cant wait for Reigns to chime in with a "Believe that" after all this


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Time for Reigns to say Believe that


----------



## SoNiC007 (Mar 13, 2014)

BarneyArmy said:


>


Don't mess with these guys. 

They are genuine badasses.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Jesus....Rollins on fucking fire!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

How can anyone say Rollins is bad on the mic :no:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wtf did he just say at the end :lmao


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

These three gentleman are the future.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

horrible promo by the shield lol. too much dialogue


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Give the US-Belt to someone else, come on please..


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

This Raw has been outstanding.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

ZachS22 said:


> Here comes Reigns and his cheesy line


:lol That's exactly what I'm thinking!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Beating asses? That's not PG, Reigns.



Prayer Police said:


> Emmalution > Evolution


EMMA-lution is a mystery! Dancing like no one sees! From NXT to the WWE!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

And people say Rollins is bad on the mic :banderas


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Rollins was incredible there. Improved so much.


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

unDASHING said:


> I love how Ambrose doesn't even carry his title.



He probably left it back to show try were gonna fight. Or he just is going to slowly leave it behind and let it flow with the dust.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

BarneyArmy said:


>


*Fans self*

Oh Randy you know how to impress a girl by just putting on some pants:yum:


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Reigns clearly the best on the mic!!


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

#creampuff


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Extreme Rules takes place 4th May. 10 years and 1 day after Evolution took on Edge, Shelton Benjamin & Tajiri... where they lost.



Tha Rassler said:


> At least Orton is wearing clothes period. When is the last time he went to the ring dressed in clothes?


He hasn't come out in normal clothes since 2008. So 5 and a half years.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

CreamPuffs

WTF is this the 90's


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Rollins still has work to do on his annunciation, but he's getting better. Reigns is still awful.


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

Reigns was decent on the mic


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dez creampuffs!


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

And Evolution are creampuffs.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Ambrose doe


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

KuroNeko said:


> And people say Rollins is bad on the mic :banderas


I know right? Fucking idiots


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

more heels up there than a shoe store


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

What is this creampuff thing? LOL


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

It's the job squad!!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

CREAM PUFF HYPE


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

Dean Ambrose freaking out there's 10 guys lol.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Heels getting heat :lmao :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Aficionado said:


> I bet Reigns has like 3 or 4 lines by the end of this.


Goodness gracious you were right


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Stay classy, Reigns.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Jobber Squad to the rescue of the Evolution :ti


----------



## IWasJustFrontin (Jul 2, 2013)

Rusev without Lana?


----------



## ZBrillBladeTim (Mar 12, 2010)

People seriously think Rollins is bad on the mic? He's pretty damn good today!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

HHH sounding like Ryback


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

DAT VOICE


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

CREAM-PUFFS :lmao


----------



## SoNiC007 (Mar 13, 2014)

HHH should of stayed banging Steph at home lol


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

FUCKING HHH :lmao

I can't even breathe.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Notice Cesaro isn't out there? He's not one of the heels...


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Seth = Punk. His promo isn't as crisp just yet, but he's veeeeeery close boys. Veeeeery close. Amazing.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Hunters army of jobbers :lol


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

LMFAO The Shield crying about numbers when they've been doing the same shit for 1 1/2 years


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Feels so weird hearing that theme in WWE in 2014


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

Awesome segment.

WWE is finally great again. Hasn't been a bad moment in the show so far.
The first brawl (Kane vs Bryan) was awesome and re-established Kane, got him credible again as well as providing build for their match.
Second segment (BNB vs Sheamus) good match, got some "this is awesome" chants, and it was a match I enjoyed. 
Third (LM and Torito vs 2 1/2MB) was a good comedic break which I think is good for them to do every now and then, especially following serious segments. It was entertaining IMO.
And then the Evolution segment, awesome.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao Creampuffs.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ambrose clutching himself like he was going through a withdrawal. :jordan5


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Why is Evolution acting like pussies? This is the exact opposite of what they used to do.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

RAW IS RECAP


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Evolution shouldnt be that confident with that jobber army as the front line


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Triple H needs Ricola.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The 4 time WWE/World champ Del Rio is just a goon for the GAME! :ti


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

The fact that Rollins had by far the most mic time says a lot.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Swagger startled big Dave there for a second hahaha

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

ZBrillBladeTim said:


> People seriously think Rollins is bad on the mic? He's pretty damn good today!


He kinda dragged on at the end there


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

How do you not have the shield say fuck it and go after Evolution and beat the fuck out of the heeljobb squad?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Rollins has really improved a lot on the mic!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

We have 3 well-written storylines (complete with promos) going out as well as a well-built tournament for the midcard championship right now. 

Wow. 

I can't say I expect it to last, and it isn't perfect (midcard could use some depth and storylines still) but I'll enjoy it while I can.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I am the only one that feel that ending awkward?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

11 men just earned extra ice cream in catering again tonight!


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> Why is Evolution acting like pussies? This is the exact opposite of what they used to do.


I guess you should call them..Devolution :dance


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Creampuff Orton has a nice ring to it


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

Fantastic segment!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Ambrose clutching himself like he was going through a withdrawal. :jordan5


Lol ikr. His crazy subtle moments in his character is just awesome.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Kane going to sneak up on bryan and give him a vasectomy


----------



## sandsaro (Aug 25, 2012)

Interestingly there was no Cesaro in the heel group there


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Reigns is so the weaklink in the Shield. Worst on the mic and in ring.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I'd pay top dollar for a I'm a Creampuff Guy shirt.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Can't wait for the meltdown when Cena says 'creampuffs'


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Reaper Jones said:


> Seth = Punk. His promo isn't as crisp just yet, but he's veeeeeery close boys. Veeeeery close. Amazing.


Not even close to Punk's heel promo work.

But, he is still good.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

ZBrillBladeTim said:


> People seriously think Rollins is bad on the mic? He's pretty damn good today!


Yeah, I never understood why people said Rollins was bad on the mic either.


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

So glad Kane is doing the tombstone again


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Who was the best on the mic there? I actually think they all did pretty well.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

After that I've come to the conclusion that Rollins is by far the best one that group.

I mean jesus, this guy is amazing.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> We have 3 well-written storylines (complete with promos) going out as well as a well-built tournament for the midcard championship right now.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> I can't say I expect it to last, and it isn't perfect (midcard could use some depth and storylines still) but I'll enjoy it while I can.


Yep, I was thinking the same thing. Great time to be a fan right now!


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

SoNiC007 said:


> HHH should of stayed banging Steph at home lol


His voice is fucked up because Steph went to to the beach and got sand in her cooter


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

KANE! NO! BAD KANE!


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

fucking Option 3


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ABrown said:


> Evolution shouldnt be that confident with that jobber army as the front line


All you really need is 30 seconds to get to the limo. Even the GEEK SQUAD can do that for Evolution.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Bad For Business said:


> Creampuff Orton has a nice ring to it


"Creampie'n" Randy O


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

Seth Rollins came a long way on the mic since his fcw days or on the indies


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Triple H backstage:


"If the crowd doesn't like you then you better be on that stage!"


----------



## BrokenTable (Nov 21, 2013)

Option 4 just go take em all out


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

chargebeam said:


> Why is Evolution acting like pussies? This is the exact opposite of what they used to do.


Didn't you heard? Adapt or die :ti


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

sandsaro said:


> Interestingly there was no Cesaro in the heel group there


Probably because Cesaro isn't a jobber like the rest of them.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

:ti at Steph being concerned.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Reigns stands out in all areas ..give this man his singles push!!


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Guy LeDouche said:


> Yeah, I never understood why people said Rollins was bad on the mic either.


It's the lisp, people can't get past it. The actual content of his promo is legit, but a lot of people can't digest the shit without hearing that lisp.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

King Gimp said:


> Not even close to Punk's heel promo work.
> 
> But, he is still good.


that promo was horrible. Lol he stumbled on his lines and resorted to screaming like cena.

reigns had the best promo, short, sweet and right to the point. ambrose and rollins promo dragged on like they were written for hhh or something


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Hurry up and give me Cesaro/RVD already :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So they're gonna play everyone voting 3 on 1 on the fans wanting Cena to get his hands on Wyatt not all of us wantig him murdered?


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Seeing Sandow on that stage made me realize one thing, that promo he made last week meant absolutely nothing and will lead to absolutely nothing :cuss::cuss::cuss:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

TromaDogg said:


> KANE! NO! BAD KANE!


:lmao


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

I wished I would have been more excited by Evolution-Shield. Whole thing felt flat.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

KuroNeko said:


> And people say Rollins is bad on the mic :banderas


Fucking ridiculous. Loving Ambrose and Rollins getting mic time.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

this guy


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Reigns still needs a lot of work, Seth is getting better every time he holds a microphone, and Ambrose has such a unique way with his words and a delivery like no other. Very effective.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So Cena's maineventing Raw? Out with the new, in with the old.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Slenderman partying with Adam Rose?


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Rollins killed it there. I think he was sending a message to everyone in the back he's the future of this company.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I am already an Adam Rose mark.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Damn that song is catchy.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah this gimmick lasts three weeks.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

The Eccied Express


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> It's the lisp, people can't get past it. The actual content of his promo is legit, but a lot of people can't digest the shit without hearing that lisp.


Rollins doesn't have a lisp....Does he? if so, I never noticed it.


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

All three members of the sheild will be world champ at some point. Hate everyone who argues who the best is gonna be. It's clear they'll all be great lets wait and see how there careers play out before deciding who the best is.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Duberry said:


> Roman going through the 3 lines he's been memorizing all week in his head.


Just wait until he goes on his own and Rollins and Ambrose aren't doing 90% of the work lol.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lmao that package for Adam


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

'Don't be a lemon' :lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Verrry shagadelic


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Why does every new wrestler have to have an interactive cheer? Starting to get over it...


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

WrayBryatt said:


> Rollins doesn't have a lisp....Does he? if so, I never noticed it.


No, he doesn't.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

When is this guy going to debut lol.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Adam Rose :mark:


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Rollins GOAT lines in that segment, even was a bit better as the true top babyface of the Shield (Ambrose=lunatic fringe, Reigns=awkward ladies man cheesy fringe)


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I love how Bray isn't an option. Can't have people picking an obvious favorite; that would defeat the purpose of voting. Russo would never book this shit.*


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Reaper Jones said:


> Seth = Punk. His promo isn't as crisp just yet, but he's veeeeeery close boys. Veeeeery close. Amazing.


I remember a while back, Punk tweeted that Rollins was a younger version of him. Could have been talking about their music tastes though...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*From that one promo alone Adam Rose is already in my FAV 5*


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> It's the lisp, people can't get past it. The actual content of his promo is legit, but a lot of people can't digest the shit without hearing that lisp.


Wait...Rollins has a lisp?

I thought Rollins did pretty good tonight.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Fucking amazing promo earlier tonight!

:wyatt


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Duberry said:


> The Eccied Express


STEVIEEEEEEEE MAY, YOU'RE A WANKER.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Roman Reigns is constantly pursing his lips and doing blue steel. Got the look, now get better in the ring brah.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Cody Rhodes and Goldust are acting very heelish on the app.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Don't have high hopes for Adam Rose.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Rollins has gotten a million times better on the mic since he debuted. Reigns talks a pretty good badass.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Don't have high hopes for Adam Rose.



Dancing gimmicks = jobber gimmicks


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I could have sworn "Don't be a lemon be a rosebud" was a sexual joke back in the day


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

jcmmnx said:


> Just wait until he goes on his own and Rollins and Ambrose aren't doing 90% of the work lol.


it was short and sweet, rollins did a horrible promo and so did ambrose. Usually, they have better quality of work, but that promo was gawd awful. I'm sure they are not pleased with it and will do better next time. 

Reigns was like, fuck this we're coming to kick your ass, fight or hide. That's the type of attitude that encompasses the shield, not these long drawn out promos.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I have to say, I'm super psyched to see Adam Rose!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

brb doing a Jeffrey with Adam Rose :jordan2


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> Why is Evolution acting like pussies? This is the exact opposite of what they used to do.


Evolution used to pull that shit all the time picking and choosing when to strike their enemies


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

#Mark said:


> Who was the best on the mic there? I actually think they all did pretty well.


Dean Ambrose for me, but perhaps that's me being biased.

I thought Rollins was good, although I'm sure people'll say he was the best because his part was longer.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

great RAW so far (besides the tag match)


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Waffelz said:


> STEVIEEEEEEEE MAY, YOU'RE A WANKER.


:lol


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Rose could be gold if WWE wasn't so damn PG. Would be more funny if he was a coked up posh guy with followers.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I really don't like the look of this Adam Rose guy. I find him annoying and I can't quite place why.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

what the fuck is the main event?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Bad For Business said:


> So Cena's maineventing Raw? Out with the new, in with the old.


No plz


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Bambambryan said:


> All three members of the sheild will be world champ at some point. Hate everyone who argues who the best is gonna be. It's clear they'll all be great lets wait and see how there careers play out before deciding who the best is.


*Exactly.

I like Roman the most, but I don't say that he's the best, or that the other 2 suck....because they DON'T.

All 3 are great.*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

http://active2.wwe.com/feeds/wweactive/html


Now that is the right address for getting the app on your web browser and not having to mess around with the phone.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Main-Event is watched more than NXT? That's sad.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Ambrose has a lisp actually - when he talks normally it's apparent, which is why he promo's in the raspy forced way, as that hides it.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Legends House was awesome!


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

chargebeam said:


> Why is Evolution acting like pussies? This is the exact opposite of what they used to do.


they've always been pussies lol it was always 4 on 1, 4-2, etc....thats the whole point just continuing where they left off in 2004


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

No but seriously.

*#CREAMPUFFS*


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I think its Cena's match.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

gaz0301 said:


> I really don't like the look of this Adam Rose guy. I find him annoying and I can't quite place why.


cause russell brand is annoying?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

What's this "Chrisley Knows Best" show about? I get that he's a very flamboyant and gay, but is there any point to the shiw?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Chrisley Knows Best Season Finale? I hope you mean Series Finale.


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

"Tuesdie, Wednesdie"


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

THE BIG GUY... and the other guy on commentary.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Sweet Jesus, Rybaxel's theme is just... :durant3 :favre :lenny


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Remember when Ryback was relevant


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Ryback :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu-Soooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Usos! :mark:


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

"Like netflix, but better"

Yeah, my ass Cole.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Love me some Rybaxel!


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Ryback got a mic :banderas


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> What's this "Chrisley Knows Best" show about? I get that he's a very flamboyant and gay, but is there any point to the shiw?


He has a wife. 0_o


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Ambrose has a lisp actually - when he talks normally it's apparent, which is why he promo's in the raspy forced way, as that hides it.


I've hear him do shoot promos and heard no speech impediments. I think that's something fabricated in some of your minds lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Ryback looks more intimidating without a singlet.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Just like Netflix but better huh? 

Oh wait the WWE Network doesn't let me pick up where I left off before closing out? 

So by better than Netflix, you mean not at all, right?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL, Axel and Ryback looked so unimpressed.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

NoyK said:


> No but seriously.
> 
> *#CREAMPUFFS*


:lmao

Love how fast some of you guys are! #CreamPuffs


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Amazing samoan war call and then the fucking hihop,fuck the wwe.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Ryback on commentary makes this worth watching.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

just got home from the library did I miss anything special?


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Prayer Police said:


> Ryback looks more intimidating without a singlet.


Have you...have you seen him naked? Do you know why they call him the big guy?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Usos vs Rybaxel at ER?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah i think Evolution are gonna be just fine without crazy old Walking Dead sucking out the heel heat


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

DAMN...... Naomi is off the market smh


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Goldust's jacket is raw as fuck.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Jimmy and Bryan have done well for themselves, and I'm not talking about WWE accomplishments. Good job fellas.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Cody & Goldust vs The Usos #738836362627226627272727727272638282893937666328828389838283838272892928380203938272727267277272828288291919010172626.


----------



## vRevolution (Jan 5, 2014)

Goldust's Hoodie is awesome!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

King Gimp said:


> He has a wife. 0_o


What the....

Gotta be a cuckold.


----------



## Untameable (Dec 15, 2013)

Total Divas, breaking Kayfabe...

Your telling me Jimmy and Jey's last names are actually USO.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

What kind fucking name is Trinity? How anyone not bursting out laughing at the wedding when they heard that name?


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

What's the main event/last segment?


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

TripleG said:


> Oh wait the WWE Network doesn't let me pick up where I left off before closing out?



it does for me


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I have to say, the Usos have grown on me like crazy lately! Awesome all-round team!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Ryback :lol :lol


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

HAHAHAAH RYBACK! HIRE THIS GUY


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

I don't like Ryback but man he's HILARIOUS on the mic.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

FUCKING LOL CREAM PUFF
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Cream-Puff


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Ryback should be on commentary every week :lol


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Ryback :lmao


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Fuck Curtis Axel.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow when was the last time we had two actual tag teams of brother's fighting each other?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*THE BIG GUY :duck*


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

truelove said:


> just got home from the library did I miss anything special?


Kane beat Daniel Bryan ass

Barrett beat Sheamus


Midget fights


Evolution shield segment


didn't miss much


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

Omega_VIK said:


> What kind fucking name is Trinity? How anyone not bursting out laughing at the wedding when they heard that name?


"Used to symbolize the holy trinity: the father, the son and the holy ghost."

It's a religious name.


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

Why did the Usos steal The Rock's tattoo


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Goldust is in incredible shape


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Are The Rhodes Brothers heels now?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

USE-OH!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Cody/Goldust heel?


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

So that's how it works. Marry a diva, win a title!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Agentpieface said:


> What's the main event/last segment?


*Probably the Cena match*


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Rybaxel putting over that tag team division!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

BrockTheOne said:


> "Used to symbolize the holy trinity: the father, the son and the holy ghost."
> 
> It's a religious name.


Still it's a ridiculous name.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Is that Booker T? :/


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

LOL Ryback with the quote of the night


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Roger Reeves GOAT bartender


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

THE BIG GUY!


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

Lol Rybaxle is hilarious


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Since Triple H reformed Evolution. Ric Flair should reform the Four Horseman.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW! Ryback is AWESOME on commentary! And Axel is pretty nice too! OMGosh!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> What kind fucking name is Trinity? How anyone not bursting out laughing at the wedding when they heard that name?



Who is Trinity? You mean Naomi? :vince2


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Rhodes bros turning heel eh? Interesting. Shame it was a waste of an opportunity to make Cody a worthwhile singles competitor following their dramatic and well-done feud with the Authority last year.

And it's still true, Ryback + Commentary = Greatness.



RyanPelley said:


> What's this "Chrisley Knows Best" show about? I get that he's a
> very flamboyant and gay, but is there any point to the shiw?


It's the gay agenda trying to impose their gay ways on us normal straight folk. WE! THE PEOPLE!

8*D


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

HeartbreakKiddo said:


> Why did the Usos steal The Rock's tattoo


I think the design may some a Samoan heritage thing...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I see Curtis Axel is still sporting the most untruthful shirt in wrestling.


----------



## LOL Mic Skills (Dec 13, 2013)

THAT BASTARD MARRIED MY WOMAN!!!!


:bh:

that's gonna be the best honeymoon ever! 

:ex::dance8*D


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*THE BIG GUY SHOUTS OUT TO THE BAD GUY!*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ryback just seems very laid back. Like it's still 4:20 for the guy.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Guys did you see that someone opened a door in the crowd and there was a light, it had to have been sting!


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> Still it's a ridiculous name.


It's pretty common though


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

I kind of like Ryback and Axel together. They seem to have good chemistry.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Can Ryback stay on commentary for the rest of the show?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

What the fuck?

I might actually like Rybaxel.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Awkward silence..


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Bryan, Shield and Evolution segments are already done ... is there any reason left to continue watching, or can I go to bed now?


----------



## Get The Tables (Mar 13, 2014)

They should replace King on commentary with Ryback.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

Ryback is good on commentary.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

That kick for the finish was soooooooooooooooooooooo bad.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

USOS!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WOW! Rybaxel is hilarious!


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Cody heel turn?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Who did the Rhodes bros piss off backstage?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Ryback


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Ryback's good on commentary.


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

HeartbreakKiddo said:


> Why did the Usos steal The Rock's tattoo


They didn't, it's a common samoan tattoo


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Now they're doing the breakup.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> Still it's a ridiculous name.


It's not a bad name. I've heard a lot worse names than Trinity.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

CODY TURNING HEEL!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> It's the gay agenda trying to impose their gay ways on us normal straight folk. WE! THE PEOPLE!
> 
> 8*D



:lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Natsuke said:


> What the fuck?
> 
> I might actually like Rybaxel.


Funny how that happens we they get to show personality on microphones isn't it.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

split incoming !!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Not sure now is the time to break those two up.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Inb4 everyone (aka like 30 people) mark out over the possible Cody/Goldust feud for the 100th time.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Yes Goldust/Cody feud coming soon!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Damn, there goes another tag team broken up.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Are they finally going to pull the trigger on Cody vs Goldust and have Cody be a heel again?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Breaking up!


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Rybaxel is are actually relevant 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LOL at Curtis Axel just standing there.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

Mr.Socko2101 said:


> I kind of like Ryback and Axel together. They seem to have good chemistry.


 Ryback got pushed too far too soon. He's improved quite a bit. He should at least replace Jerry on commentary.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

That Rybaxel theme :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Rybaxel! :mark:


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Why not just turn them both heel? The tag division needs teams, goddamn it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh that's cute. The two failed Paul Heyman guys are getting another push.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Rybaxel are really damn good together.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

I wish Cesaro has a theme today


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Rybaxle? lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

As the Rhodes turn.....Cody that is.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Uh oh guys, watch out. The Paul Heyman rejects are going for the tag titles.*


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

This tag division is shit man. Losing teams as the months go by.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

King absolutely watches cartoons.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Goldust and Cody Breaking up!

Gotta agree with everyone, Goldust is in incredible shape for his age!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Eulonzo said:


> Inb4 everyone (*aka like 30 people*) mark out over the possible Cody/Goldust feud for the 100th time.


:lmao


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

what, Jim Ross's missive must have made it all the way to creative, heels acting like heels all night so far


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Bookockey said:


> Ryback got pushed too far too soon. He's improved quite a bit. He should at least replace Jerry on commentary.



A stale dog turd could replace Jerry on commentary and it would be an improvement.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

So retarded


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Mark Henry! He's talking to a penguin!

What the fuck :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The Rybaxel theme - Let's get the Ryback theme and put horns that sound like tight-ass farting on it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Slam City is Robot Chicken....but shitty.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

That's what he do.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

The fuck was that


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dats' what I do!!!!!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

what the fuck was that


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

holy cow Henry :lmao


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

Danjo1986 said:


> King absolutely watches cartoons.


Only when he has a date.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Danjo1986 said:


> King absolutely watches cartoons.


Yeah, no question! :lawler


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

I actually like Rybaxel. They could be like an Impact Players or Eliminators type of team if done right.


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

Fuck off with this WWE Slam City crap..


----------



## Swark (Jan 3, 2012)

I think I just dropped acid.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

playing whack-a-***** with Kofi! :ti


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

whaaaats THE MAIN EVENT/FINAL SEGMENT anyone?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Somebody gonna get their ass kicked played on a kids cartoon?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

RATINGZ Beating up Peguins, Cause Thats What He Do :henry1


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

ikarinokami said:


> what, Jim Ross's missive must have made it all the way to creative, heels acting like heels all night so far


JR knows best. :jr


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

"YOU'RE DONE! YOU'RE DONE!" Was Axel talking to Cody and Goldust?


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

When the theme in a kids show says "hit em up. break his neck"...


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

So, who thinks Swagger is gonna cost him the match? I honestly don't think so, cause they're not doing Swagger vs Cesaro, but we'll see.


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Mark Henry dressed as a penguin talking to a penguin then beats him up in an arcade screaming "that's what I do" lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

At least that Mark Henry impersonation on Slam City is better than Sheamus or Brock Lesnar or Damien Sandow or John Cena who sound nothing even close like the actual superstars.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

THATS WHAT I DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> playing whack-a-***** with Kofi! :ti


what manga is your avatar from?


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Cody vs Goldust at Mania? Nah thats a Payback match:trips2


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Golddust in incredible shape


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Give Ryback and the goof the titles. Ryback is too damn good :lol


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Busey has def sucked a dick in his life...or at the very least sodomised a man


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Welcome to CommercialMania! :vince2


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

don't worry guys, we're not getting the goldust/cody match until 2017


----------



## Aaro (Oct 2, 2008)

I honestly am not ashamed to say i laughed watching that little slam city segment.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

So my girlfriend is FINALLY gonna watch RAW with me next week and I hope to ever loving god that they don't show that slam city bullshit. She already thinks I'm dumb for watching WWE. That slam city garbage will get me made fun of and probably no tang for a week at least.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Agentpieface said:


> whaaaats THE MAIN EVENT/FINAL SEGMENT anyone?


Cena's match.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> So, who thinks Swagger is gonna cost him the match? I honestly don't think so, cause they're not doing Swagger vs Cesaro, but we'll see.


I don't see them doing a heel vs heel match soo..


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Diamondando112 said:


> Mark Henry dressed as a penguin talking to a penguin then beats him up in an arcade screaming "that's what I do" lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:lmao


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

3 hours is too much I've lost interest.


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

ChairShot90 said:


> So my girlfriend is FINALLY gonna watch RAW with me next week and I hope to ever loving god that they don't show that slam city bullshit. She already thinks I'm dumb for watching WWE. That slam city garbage will get me made fun of and probably no tang for a week at least.


So nothing new.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

Aaro said:


> I honestly am not ashamed to say i laughed watching that little slam city segment.


Wait until they make the Wyatt Family into Slam City characters


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Jack Thwagger said:


> So, who thinks Swagger is gonna cost him the match? I honestly don't think so, cause they're not doing Swagger vs Cesaro, but we'll see.


I think swagger go to cost Cesaro the match.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Bookockey said:


> Only when he has a date.


:lmao


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

ChairShot90 said:


> So my girlfriend is FINALLY gonna watch RAW with me next week and I hope to ever loving god that they don't show that slam city bullshit. She already thinks I'm dumb for watching WWE. That slam city garbage will get me made fun of and probably no tang for a week at least.


Your girlfriend sucks & caring about what people think is pretty lame.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Ham and Egger said:


> playing whack-a-***** with Kofi! :ti


Whack-a-*****? Hmmm.............. :vince$


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

"Do you think that's the only reason that those 2...I'm not gonna say it...were out here?!"

Dammit Jerry, you say some dumb things. :lawler


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Picture on twitter, apparently it's at the arena. Could be false, could mean nothing (could just be doing a dark match) But I shall keep my hopes up that he will debut tonight.


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

Swagger is gonna cost Cesaro the match. They won't due heel vs heel in the finals. It's gonna be Rvd vs BNB with BNB going over and then beating big E at the paperview.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> Inb4 everyone (aka like 30 people) mark out over the possible Cody/Goldust feud for the 100th time.


Not me, I think it's idiotic and painfully cliche. One more nail in the tag division, they might as well scrap the belts now and be done with it.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

ChairShot90 said:


> So my girlfriend is FINALLY gonna watch RAW with me next week and I hope to ever loving god that they don't show that slam city bullshit. She already thinks I'm dumb for watching WWE. That slam city garbage will get me made fun of and probably no tang for a week at least.


No. Normal RAW programming will get you made fun of. This is all around a bad idea.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

FAAAAAN-DAAAAAN-GOOOOO


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Is it obvious to other ppl too that this storyline has Reigns eventually join Evolution?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Did you know? :vince$


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Layla's a bad dancer


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I love me some Layla.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

How many times are we going to see this tag match jesus.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

......And now we go to the feud that never, ever, _ever_ ends.


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

Why did you add the hyphen in that WWE? It's not correct to do so...


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Straya mate


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The EMMA-cracy is upon us! :mark:


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Believe In Emmalution.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Jesus Christ, another Fandango vs Santino match. Please kill me.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Ugh


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh my god. Get Santino away from her already. So sick of this shit.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Gotta love this loon Emma.


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

How many times we going to see this match/combinations of it?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

This storyline makes me want to Ernest Hemingway myself.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

No Summer Rae = No buys, I don't care


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

The feud of the year continues!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Emma got a pretty good pop. Nice.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You know, I feel like I've seen Santino/Emma Vs. Fandango/His Dance Girl every week for like 4 shows in a row. 

The fuck?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Who my God, how many times are we gonna see these four fight each other? fpalm


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

I seriously dont give a shit about these rematch stupid fucking matches


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Where's Amber?


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Lawler actually telling the truth lol, and oh great this same thing again, Emma makes me laugh though


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

At least Emma seems to be over.


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

I never thought I'd see the day that Emma and santino vs fandango and layla


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

ChairShot90 said:


> So my girlfriend is FINALLY gonna watch RAW with me next week and I hope to ever loving god that they don't show that slam city bullshit. She already thinks I'm dumb for watching WWE. That slam city garbage will get me made fun of and probably no tang for a week at least.


 No way. The Hornswoggle-El Torrito match will kill that before the cartoon plug.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Layla and Emma!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Slam City is the most intelligent thing WWE has done in a while.*


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

:floyd1 emma


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm a fan of the new Ms Fandango.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

emma is cringeworthy


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here we go!

Fandango/Layla vs Santino/Emma!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This shit again? fpalm


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

Layla is hot


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Stop wasting EMMA!!!


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

unDASHING said:


> No. Normal RAW programming will get you made fun of. This is all around a bad idea.


I'm trying to make her understand how entertaining WWE can actually be. D-Bry, The Shield, ect. More of that, and less of slam city will help that. Hell, even comedy jobbers will make her see how fun it can be.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

First post ever, yessss!

Love me some Emma, kinda wish she'd go solo and lose Santino, could be an excellent challenger for Paige.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I am so sick of seeing this match up!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Get that harlot Layla out of Summers gear. :no:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

TripleG said:


> You know, I feel like I've seen Santino/Emma Vs. Fandango/His Dance Girl every week for like 4 shows in a row.
> 
> The fuck?


Only 4 weeks? Feels like it's been 4 freaking months.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Touch dat ass,santino.

We all know yo want.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:ti Layla


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Fandango/dance partner vs Team Retard part 1,352


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Maybe it will be mercifully short.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Is this WWE's version of the playoffs with the best of 7 series we're seeing between Fandango/Layla/Santino/Emma and the Usos/RhodesBros?


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

Jesus Christ not another one...at least they'll run out of Fandango/Dance Partner vs Santino/Emma match combinations soon


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Sometimes I think when they need a name for a diva they open a book of names and just point to a girls name (no last name of course) and that's about it..


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

Emma could actually get over without Santino just like nxt


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Layla :lenny


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

genocide_cutter said:


> I love me some Layla.


Hellz yeah.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> emma is cringeworthy


 Nice little ass though.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

I fucking hate it when they pair the Divas with the Superstars unless it goes with their gimmick.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Summer better gets a match later on, I need my Summer fix


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

layla is hot


----------



## cmccredden (Feb 24, 2014)

This emma/santino gimmick needs to go. Its horrid.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Layla is wearing the same outfit Summer Rae wore.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

OddSquad said:


> First post ever, yessss!
> 
> Love me some Emma, kinda wish she'd go solo and lose Santino, could be an excellent challenger for Paige.


Watch their NXT matches, damn good for Womens matches.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

U SON OF A GUN


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Bookockey said:


> Nice little ass though.


:kobe


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh god, what a view Layla is :lenny


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

Goodbye Emma


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

For the possibly 10th show in a row I've spent the duration of this match reading peoples' posts complaining about this match.


----------



## SimonBanga (Jan 3, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Picture on twitter, apparently it's at the arena. Could be false, could mean nothing (could just be doing a dark match) But I shall keep my hopes up that he will debut tonight.


It's legit. I was just down there


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And somehow this shit gets worse.


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

Just let Emma be serious, God...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

A Muppet Condom?


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Emma has her own "Cobra", dear god.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

nooooooooonooooooooonooooooooonooooooooonooooooooonooooooooonooooooooonooooooooonooooooooonooooooooonooooooooonooooooooonooooooooonooooooooonooooooooo

EMMA IS RUINED FOREVER


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What in the actual fuck am I watching...


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

"You never really know a woman until you meet her in court..."
:lawler


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

like Emm'as song


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Emma just pulled out a pink Cobra with lipstick on its mouth and scored the win with it. :jordan5


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

They fucking ruined Emma. I'm done with the Divas division. Fuck this.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Oh emma...you're better than this.


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

Whata waste of Emma's talents she better not keep this stupid Cobra gimmick


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

emma needs to ditch santino. hes killing her career


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WTF did I just see...........


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

i'm sorry i hate the EMMA arm moves fpalm


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Okay that was lame. Her submission is way better.


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Emma clearly hates her character


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

God damnit who finds this shit funny.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

:lmao wtf


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I can't with this nonsense.... fpalm


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

This shit :floyd1


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Emma is actually a really good wrestler.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

JBL you DIRTY man :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Isn't Layla kind of cougaring Fandango there? :lol


Oh my word make this stop.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Poor writer who is given the job to write this piece of shit storyline


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao A pink cobra? WTF is this shit!


----------



## WorldWrestlingFed (Apr 3, 2014)

Layla is fine. :banderas


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

just when I think they couldn't make this emma/santino nonsense any more tardish


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

SANTINO HAS A WIFE FOR GOD'S SAKE


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

This... this is fucking terrible.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Just fire Santino


----------



## vfcorrea (Jan 2, 2014)

finger poke of doom all over again


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Cobra rape is serious business.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

There's cringe worthy, then there's this...Team retard with the win...does anyone care?


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Santino is ruining Emma...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Wonder if Emma uses her snake on herself :hmm:


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

Welp, they ruined Emma.

_Sigh_


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

I finally open my eyes to this and I have to say. 

Wth is WWE thinking putting that together. Jeez. That's bad.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, Emma can do better on her own.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Oh she got a Cobra too? How creative. :hhh2


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Emma

-One of the best wrestlers on the Diva Roster
-Capable of getting herself over (see NXT)
-Reduced to being Ms Santino

unk2


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

For what it's worth I voted for Luke Harper!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Now Emmas cobra sock will get pregnant. Watch it happen I would not put it past creative.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

TheGMofGods said:


> Oh emma...you're better than this.


Emma is better than this? Layla just got pinned by a pink "cobra" with lipstick...


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

KuroNeko said:


> They fucking ruined Emma. I'm done with the Divas division. Fuck this.




LOL oh please, you'll be watching it next week. Emma isn't the ONLY diva that's good now BTW. Stop whining like some kid. Does it suck? Yeah sure, but don't stomp your feet.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

I downloaded the WWE APP just so I could pick all three members of the Wyatt family.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Did Emma just pull out her pink sock? Guess TV-PG went out the window. (Google pink sock.)


----------



## SparklingRoyalty (Feb 12, 2014)

#SaveEmmaPlease


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Relax guys, they're doing comedy Emma now so Paige has enough time to establish her championship and defend against all "vets", but her time will come. Don't. Worry.


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

100th page to celebrate Emma's career 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

Emma reminds me of a friend of mine, a goofy, happy, always dancing, hyper girl, always fun to be around


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Has the cobra ever been used on santino before?, that would be hilarious actually


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

Did I just see some implied muppet sex ritual? WTF?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Please End this Feud, WWE


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Emma cobra? Da-absolute-fuck? anda


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

meh this is not much diff than aLanny Poffo/beefcake match from yeasr ago


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK AM I SEEING WITH THESE COBRAS :lmao


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Emma would be fine by herself with her gimmick. Santino is F'ing it up. I loved her in NXT 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Mother of God. Emma has a cobra? I'm marking out, bro!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

:vince5 DON'T YOU WORRY DAMMIT, THEY'LL HAVE A REMATCH NEXT WEEK


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Now Emmas cobra sock will get pregnant. Watch it happen I would not put it past creative.


And give birth...


...to a hand. 8*D


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Thing is..Emma is hot..she doesn't need to be a cringeworthy character ...just wrestle and kick ass..that's hotter!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

World's Best said:


> "You never really know a woman until you meet her in court..."
> :lawler


I'd be willing to fully believe that nugget of wisdom had he not gotten frisky with an underage girl. :troll


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Thank the Lawd for the invention of the remote. I don't usually mind Santino, but I think it's time for Emma to get away from him and do her own thing. Also, end this Fandango feud plz, no one gives a shit.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

How about a Justin Gabriel vs Curt Hawkins match


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

how have they ruined emma lol

emma is very over with the audience especially kids and got to love her personality all because of her pairing with santino


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

Just have Emma turn heel and turn on Santino!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol We have two cobras now! And they're in love!


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

This Emma x Santino storyline sure is a slow burn.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Emma should slap Santino's pee pee with her cobra glove


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

2 Ton 21 said:


> Did Emma just pull out her pink sock? Guess TV-PG went out the window. (Google pink sock.)


OMG you are right!! LOL at PG WWE.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Santino should start getting jealous of her popularity ala Marc Mero and Sable and revert back to how he was with Maria.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


> How about a Justin Gabriel vs Curt Hawkins match


Curt Hawkins is still employed? :lol


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

SideTableDrawer said:


> This Emma x Santino storyline sure is a slow burn.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Now Emmas cobra sock will get pregnant. Watch it happen I would not put it past creative.


Yeah. Then they'll learn that Santino's Cobra isn't the father, and that the real father is Mr. Socko's seldom seen brother Mr. Rocko.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

BoundForMania said:


> God damnit who finds this shit funny.


The head writer of Raw


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

2 Ton 21 said:


> Did Emma just pull out her pink sock? Guess TV-PG went out the window. (Google pink sock.)


Dear Jesus.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

badger!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Can't they put one of the Divas who can't wrestle with Santino? It's annoying watching a legit wrestler having her career ruined by shite writing.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Now Emmas cobra sock will get pregnant. Watch it happen I would not put it past creative.


:allen1 Don't give Vince ideas.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

Midnight Rocker said:


> :lol We have two cobras now! And they're in love!


 Thank God it isn't with 2 guys.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Calm down guys, they are setting up a Santino heel turn.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Layla though :lenny


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> WTF did I just see...........


Can't be any worse than Matthew Perry tossing dogs in the air randomly


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

JC00 said:


> The head writer of Raw


Singh really needs to stop taking pitches from the Great Khali.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Renee is just the best.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

Takertheman said:


> Yeah. Then they'll learn that Santino's Cobra isn't the father, and that the real father is Mr. Socko's seldom seen brother Mr. Rocko.


 Legit LOL. Maury Povich hosts Raw in 9 months.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Santino gave her pink socks


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I genuinely loved Legend's House last week! So much fun!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Nice boo for Cena, well done Baltimore.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh so it's serious-Cena this week again huh.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

:cena3 that pop


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

This isn't see through.....


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Cena back to being afraid of Wyatts..... What the fuck? Where is this storyline going one week hes scared one week hes not


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

I forgot. WWE voting on Cena's match and most of the voting coming from the Cena haters. LOL 3 vs 1. LOL


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Aficionado said:


> Renee is just the best.


:ken


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Cena please resort to comedy please I want to see the reactions on here again :lel


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Scared. Laughing. Scared. Laughing. Scared.......


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Cena doesn't not suck.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

BoundForMania said:


> Cena back to being afraid of Wyatts..... What the fuck? Where is this storyline going one week hes scared one week hes not


Bi-Polar selling?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Dat positive reaction for Cena :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bookockey said:


> Legit LOL. Maury Povich hosts Raw in 9 months.


:lmao Love it love it love it!


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

p862011 said:


> how have they ruined emma lol
> 
> emma is very over with the audience especially kids and got to love her personality all because of her pairing with santino


Shes face of the diva division talent, not low end card. I think her and paige will be the next trish and lita, imo


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Stop making John cry you baddies!!!!!!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Cena to bury the entire Wyatt family tonight. Looking forward to it, guys?


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

We need a John Cena Suuuuucks chant.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Agentpieface said:


> Dear Jesus.


You're welcome.


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

LOL thats not the song you are really hearing Cena


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Is Cena bipolar or something, one week he's scared, the next week he's cracking jokes.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Sweet fuckin jesus can Evolution come back out to erase that dire drizzling Santino shit


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

I love the octave differences between the Cena chants.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

god, remember a time long afgo...when Cena was actually well liked...even males shearewd him...now this shit eating character...for shame


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Cena is so 2013.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

I imagine all 3 will get voted and he will somehow win or something


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

I might have to download this app.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Cena is scared of the Wyatts again! Next week - comedy week!


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

New theme!!


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

Dougwertz said:


> Scared. Laughing. Scared. Laughing. Scared.......


 He should see Team Hell No's shrink and become bi-polar Cena


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Cesaro new song!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

NEW THEMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Love this music


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

New song


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Cesaro theme


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

New Cesaro theme.

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Lmfao they're playing up the Cena underdog shit AGAIN. Hahaha.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Terrible theme


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

His old song was fine.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

err no.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

This theme is so weird


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

What a horrible theme Jesus Christ


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

New Cesaro theme


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

Cesaro's got his new music.. It's not great.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

For a second I thought Perry Saturn returned and marked :lmao


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Wow this theme sucks.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Cesaro's theme does...not...fit him.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Cesaro's music blows

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Terrible theme.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

lol Cesaro's new theme.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Is cesaro heel or face?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

How fucking generic and boring.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Not sure on the music


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

RIGHT TO CENSOR?

oh it's Cesaro's new theme


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

john cena couldnt sell me somoa girl scout cookies thats how unbelievable full of shit he sounds to me


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

For a second there, I thought Saturn was coming out lol.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL oh no.... this doesnt suit him at all.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

This badass theme of Ceasro :banderas


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

CESAROS NEW THEME.

it's.... it sucks.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

No pop for the terrible new theme.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Now he got a remix version of Perry Saturn's Theme?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:ti Reminds me of Scott Steiner's TNA theme.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:hmm: This theme


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The hell is that theme?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Is this really the theme they chose?


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

The Nuke siren is a nice touch.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh god cesaros music is fucking awful. Just as bad as Barrett's


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So why is this vote the most controversial ever?


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Perry Saturn is that you?


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

What in the fuck is this theme? It sounds like it would be for a fireman with a limp or something


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

What the fuck!? First Cesaro rip-off Malenko's theme, and now Perry Saturn's one. :lmao


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

:floyd1 why didn't they use the old theme


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

WOAT theme

no theme>>>>>>>>>>big poppa pump ripoff


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

New music for Cesaro. Not a fan. Change it.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

haha remember when aksana and Cesaro were cuckolding teddy long??


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Swiss Superman finally has theme music again! But it's not his epic version of Dean Malenko's theme.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Cesaro's new theme :cesaro


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

What the fuck kind of theme is this? Sounds like a bad mash up.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

WTF is Cesaro's new theme? I thought Perry Saturn was coming out or something.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Cesaro's new theme!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oy, I am just not sure this is going to work, but we will see.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

GARBAGE THEME.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

What an atrocious theme :lmao I had no idea who the fuck was coming out.


----------



## cmccredden (Feb 24, 2014)

Eh not feeling cesaros new theme. To bad.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

From now on, I hear Santino's music or Emma's, I'm going to go for a piss, a snack or just change the friggin channel for 5 minutes. Same as I do for divas matches. It's embarrassing if anyone sees you watching that shit. 

Team Retard needs to go.


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

the king of swing! :mark:


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Cesaro's theme sounds like someone is cutting a long fart into a megaphone.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

This is the new music for Cesaro? Really? That was the best they could come up with?

What ever.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Thought it was steiner

And it sounds like Satruns theme without the badass beat


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

The siren is cool but the rest sounds like 1999 jobber music. And he needs to love that stupid fucking jacket.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Um...............


----------



## WorldWrestlingFed (Apr 3, 2014)

First they give Cesaro Dean Malenko's theme, now they give him Perry Saturn's theme, and it sounds bad, just go back to his old theme song.

Also Renee Young looking beautiful tonight, thank you YHWH(Father/Son/Holy Spirit)


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i dont like cesaro's music


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Worst music ever :lmao :lmao


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

HOLLA 
IF YA HEAR ME

Sent from my GS4


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

"Swiss superman" expect the crowd to turn on Cesaro in a couple months


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Can they just go back to his Miracle theme?


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

hng13 said:


> For a second there, I thought Saturn was coming out lol.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Nah, not a fan of that theme either to be honest, he needs something more lifting.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

Awful music 

Lol he does Heyman always mention leasnar now as his second client.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Chrome said:


> WTF is Cesaro's new theme? I thought Perry Saturn was coming out or something.


:lol


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Now to hear about who breaker the streak for another 5 minutes lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Good Lord this theme is generic as fuck. Lose the damn jacket as well, my God. Can't wait for this match though.


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> What the fuck!? First Cesaro rip-off Malenko's theme, and now Perry Saturn's one. :lmao


There's poop in this chair!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Lol I'm even more happy Swagger kept the theme music
Lmfao Cesaro's music and jacket are horrendous
WWE fix this right now please


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:lmao What the fuck was that?


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

ChairShot90 said:


> So my girlfriend is FINALLY gonna watch RAW with me next week and I hope to ever loving god that they don't show that slam city bullshit. She already thinks I'm dumb for watching WWE. That slam city garbage will get me made fun of and probably no tang for a week at least.


You left your fate in the wrong hands buddy.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK A COMMERCIAL


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Terrible new theme for Cesaro. Terrible.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:floyd1 The fuck is up Cesaro's music? Just him his old theme.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

What next, Cesaro using Chris Benoit's old music?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I hate Cesaro's new music.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

They cut Paul off :lol


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

What the fuck?


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

THEY DID NOT JUST CUT OFF THE PROMO GOAT. THEY DID NOT


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I don't mind his theme.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Way to cut to commercial. Don't ever cut off Paul Heyman like that.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

WTF


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

wow, commercial?!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Did Heyman just get cut off....while he was talking.....BY A COMMERCIAL BREAK??????????


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Uhhhhh.....


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

lol at going to commercial


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Perry Saturn music, commercial in the middle of a promo , WCW move right there


----------



## DalyaTheTurtle (Feb 4, 2014)

did they really just cut to commercial


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

What F*ck commercial?


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

What happend in UK just went to a break when Heyman was speaking.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Not digging the theme, gotta say...


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Nice time to go to commercial...


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow, just cut to commercial in the middle of Paul's promo? 

I knew I should've gone to Raw tonight -_-


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

LOL on sky sports it faded to commercial while Paul Heyman was talking!


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

that theme sucks


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

commercial :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Did these fuckers just cut off Paul Heyman? 

Oh fuck off.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

What in the fuck?! How dare they interrupt a Paul Heyman promo!


----------



## IWasJustFrontin (Jul 2, 2013)

For i second i thought that i'd see the BIG POPPA PUMP with that theme.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Wow i was just thinking, how come they never go to commercial during promos, and here we go. This aint cool. Heyman is the man.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Dafuq with this commercial break???


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Not sure about that new theme, will have to hear it again I think.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WTF..a COMMERCIAL!!!!!! fpalm


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

FUCK USA FOR CUTTING TO COMMERCIAL DURING THE GOAT'S PROMO!


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Cut to commercial when Heyman is speaking?! ARE YOU HIGH?!


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

can they legally cut off the best promo man in wwe?


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Did they seriously just go to commercial?*


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

did I black out or did they just go to commercial mid-Heyman sentence?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

someone in the production truck getting fired as we speak


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Please tell me they didn't just cut to commercial mid-promo only in the UK?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

A commercial during Hyemans promo??????????????????????????????


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They just cut his promo!!!!!!!


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

It's new. Everyone will get used to it. I remember everyone complaining when he dropped the Antonio, now everyone's fine with that. Change is okay people.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

They just cut a heyman promo? What the flying fuck are they DOING??? Couldn't they have fucked up the Team Retard match instead?


----------



## cmccredden (Feb 24, 2014)

What the fuck?! How dare the wwe cut off goat heyman


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LOL HEYMAN


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

WTF cut to commercials in the middle of a promo?? Is this what it's comming to now?


----------



## ~Eazy~ (Nov 30, 2011)

Terrible theme, just terrible.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

The fuck WWE I was listening to him talk you jackasses.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

:ti


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

WOW epic fail .how ignorant.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

WTH?????


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

Lol commercial is the middle of a heyman Promo ...


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

cutting paul heyman promos off should be a felony with a possible death sentence


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

I know these fucking commercials did not just cut off Paul Heyman...


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Rofltaco


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Classic. Ploy to get people on the network. Actually, I'll put on the basketball game.


----------



## mrshow2ko (Jun 10, 2007)

cesaro's theme is a warning siren


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Cutting off a Heyman promo?

FUCK THIS WORLD.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

WTF! I love Godzilla but that was not a time got cut off pauly! lol holy shit wwe


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Cesaro's theme :wade

Is Heyman gonna mention that Brock conquered the streak in every promo he gives? :jordan4


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Sin Cara is back from Dinner break


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, did they just cut off Heyman mid-sentence? You don't fucking do that.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

And Fox8 just randomly cut to commercial in the middle of Paul Heyman's promo. unk2

EDIT: It was worldwide? I thought it just another botch by Fox8. WWE you dicks.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Cesaro's new theme is so horrible it's thrown off the audio/video guys for the night.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

WTF, commercial now?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Not really sure what I think of Cesaro's new theme yet. First reaction was fpalm though.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:/


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

Why would they cut Pauly off?


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm in australia and they went to commercial to? WTF


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

First the Cena vote, now this.. well it's not like they didn't tell you to get the app plenty of times :lmao


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

paul heyman is trying to buy time on the app lol. hes fucking pissed it got cut off


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Cut right before the promo? Why???? Fuck you Dunn!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Maybe when we come back, rvd will have already lost?


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

That CM Punk mention


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> So why is this vote the most controversial ever?


Everything in the WWE is controversial apparently :cole3


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

truelove said:


> cutting paul heyman promos off should be a felony with a possible death sentence


Its an injustice! Quick call the Shield for a triple powerbomb


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Well, its not like we're missing much. 

Transcript of Heyman's promo:


My client, Brock Lesnar, conquered the streak.

My client, Brock Lesnar, conquered the streak.

My client, Brock Lesnar, conquered the streak.

My client, Brock Lesnar, conquered the streak.

My client, Brock Lesnar, conquered the streak.

My client, Brock Lesnar, conquered the streak.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh don't worry guys, you are not missing anything on the app, it's the exact same shit at last time.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

First a Dean Malenko remix, now Perry Saturn. He'll have Chris Benoit's theme by next year.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Cesaro's new theme is badass. Love it. Itll grow on you guys too.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

By the time the ads are done Heyman will be done with his promo. :cuss:


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

They went to the app. Heyman's sitting Punk style repeating about Lesnar conquering the streak.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

That's a bitch ass move by this company. I'm sure they didn't mean to do it. But still, that's a bitch ass move.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

A new crap music for Cesaro then they cut the promo. WTF segment.


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Comes back from commercial and heyman is sitting Indian style in te ring waiting.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Why the fuck did they cut off Heyman? Give the other guy a jobber's entrance. You don't interrupt a Heyman promo.*


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Wow. Unexpected.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Not happy about this commercial break. Somebody done gone and fucked up!


----------



## Marrow (Sep 3, 2010)

Punk shout-out during the break!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

WTF THEY CUT PAULS PROMO!

Yet we get to watch fucking Santino, Emma, 3MB and the fuckin Matadores.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Heyman cut off


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

LOL, they cut to commercial during Heyman's promo.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

He just ask if they're back from break?


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Lol and we are back and he's still talking about breaking the streak lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

No worries. All he said was "Brock Lesnar" throughout the commercial break.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

wait so they cut him off and then have him talk about the streak for 3minutes for the live crowd to buy time LOL


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Joseph92 said:


> By the time the ads are done Heyman will be done with his promo. :cuss:


Well I was wrong.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

I get it. They cut to commercial to cut the two minutes of "My client Brock Lesnar conquered the streak" and we still get another minute of it. :lol


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

He's still talking about Brock Lesnar conquering the streak as we return from commercial.

Nothing new here. Heyman is better than this shit.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Aren't they not meant to look into the camera? Heyman sounds pisses and rightly so


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> LOL, they cut to commercial during Heyman's promo.


LOL they've pissed off Heyman he's gettin' fired up


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Ohh okay, he's repeating it over and over through the commercials.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Why did they cut off Heyman? I have no idea what he said, gutted I missed it 

Also, from what I heard I liked Cesaro's new theme :cesaro


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Commericals during promo?

:cole3 YOU KNOW WHAT TO DO

:lawler LET US SHOW YOU HOW


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

Heyman fucking with the crowd :lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

This is what you get when you cut Heyman off. He's gotta let the people know.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao And now he's angry about it.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

I bet you'll download that app now lol :vince5


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Paul Heyman is a legend period, Lawler.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao Heyman gloats like a son of a bitch.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Well, its not like we're missing much.
> 
> Transcript of Heyman's promo:
> 
> ...


LOL wtf


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Maybe its just me... I love Heyman and Cesaro both, but I get the weird feeling that Heyman is going to overshadow Cesaro completely with the Lesnar stuff.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh well he not cutting a promo on RVD, so no big deal cutting him


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm getting real tired of your shit, Paul. bama


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

420 Dude


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wait, whats this about a Punk mention?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Heyman :lol

One of a KIND!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

One of a kind


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Why is it relevant that Brock beat the streak?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

One of a kind :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ugh, thank you, RVD, some non-crap theme music.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Heyman talking about the streak is going to be the new EXCUSE ME


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Vince is mad about talking about him sneezing on Austin's podcast.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Paul Heyman Promos for now on:


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

Does any one know whose client it was that conquered the Undertaker's undefeated streak at Wrestlemania?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This should be a damn good match, hope it's given enough time.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:lol What the hell is up with Paul?


----------



## mrshow2ko (Jun 10, 2007)

TromaDogg said:


> Not really sure what I think of Cesaro's new theme yet. First reaction was fpalm though.


meant as a warning for his opponents like when the sound evacuation sirens


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Still love that theme.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

So... no one thing to say about Cesaro, Paul?


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

I like rvd but I kind of want cesaro to win. But I doubt it swagger will probably cost him.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I wonder if Heyman still owes RVD ECW checks that bounced.*


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Maybe its just me... I love Heyman and Cesaro both, but I get the weird feeling that Heyman is going to overshadow Cesaro completely with the Lesnar stuff.


I think it's the point for the Cesaro/Lesnar match isn't it?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

this match will be great


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I see RVD taking a European uppercut, while attempting a Frog Splash.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

cesaro back to yoddling in no time !


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Can't wait for RVD to sell the uppercut.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This must be what it feels like to see an ex girlfriend 10 years later.*


----------



## Get The Tables (Mar 13, 2014)

Heyman trolling fans sitiing in the middle of the ring with his legs crossed, talking about "pipebombs".


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Dat purple haze singlet :lmao :lmao


----------



## WorldWrestlingFed (Apr 3, 2014)

Don't worry, back in the day Brock Lesnar had like 3 themes made for him until they got it good with the current theme, hopefully Jim tries harder and creates a good theme for Cesaro.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Has Brock ending The Streak sent Heyman into an early form of dementia?


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't know the point of saying that over and over again. We know it 21-1. We know Brock did it. But do you have to say it over and over again until Summerslam. 

Please don't. There's no point to it.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah this is going to be a struggle.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

RVD starting already with the botches.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*btw Heyman was about to bust a hymen but thank god RVD came out.*


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

RVD is botching the hell out of this match fpalm


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

ModernError said:


> Does any one know whose client it was that conquered the Undertaker's undefeated streak at Wrestlemania?


Bobby the Brain Heenan?


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

ModernError said:


> Does any one know whose client it was that conquered the Undertaker's undefeated streak at Wrestlemania?


 Somebody ended the streak? I was watching Godzilla.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

RVD still as over as ever


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Has the cameraman been at RVD's stash? Some real awful angles today


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Best after RAW :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Cesaro's already losing the crowd. RVD chants over any shape or form of Cesaro chants? fpalm


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

RVD botching like crazy.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Now you guys sees why we hated RVD in TNA, guy is a botch machine.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

wow this match is a clusterfuck


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I hope we see RVD get in the air for the 5 star and then Cesaro uppercut him while he's landing, would be a sick finish.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Get The Tables said:


> Heyman trolling fans sitiing in the middle of the ring with his legs crossed, talking about "pipebombs".


:lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> I think it's the point for the Cesaro/Lesnar match isn't it?


Eventually, yeah. But for the now, it's just... I dunno, awkward?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

mrshow2ko said:


> meant as a warning for his opponents like when the sound evacuation sirens



Steiner had it too. But it fit for him when he came out looking like The Hulk and wearing a chai mail coif. Cesaro has a silk jacket and is called "King of Swing" - wtf? That's not as intimidating.


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

In the end I think Cesaro will he upset with Heyman always mentioning Brock, setting up the Cesaro Brock match.


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

THANOS said:


> RVD is botching the hell out of this match fpalm


Looked like a reversal to me


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

wtf was cesaro doing at the end


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Another commercial...because cutting off Paul Heyman wasn't enough.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Heyman still looks pissed

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

They just had an ad break


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

It could become a problem that- Lesnar breaks the streak- instant amounts of heat- won't show up for months, but need to keep the heat on him so Heyman keeps talking about it- sacrifices any time talking up Cesaro to put over Lesnar. Hopefully they know what they're doing, I'll give them faith.

Anyway, should be a good match here.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> I hope we see RVD get in the air for the 5 star and then Cesaro uppercut him while he's landing, would be a sick finish.


:mark:


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

These stupid commercial breaks...


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

It makes me sad when rvd takes up tv time from literally anyone else.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So what we have for Ceasaro is, a questionable theme, will quite probably never get mike time because Heyman has to run around screaming that over and over to cover Lesnar being a part timer.
Hope he can hold up with his work rate.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Wait, whats this about a Punk mention?


Heyman took a shot at CM Punk saying Lesnar did what another Paul Heyman guy could not do last year at Wrestlemania!


----------



## BrokenTable (Nov 21, 2013)

First commercial of the night! NOT!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

CoverD said:


> Another commercial...because cutting off Paul Heyman wasn't enough.


Considering how bad RVD looks it might be a blessing.


----------



## sandsaro (Aug 25, 2012)

They're fucking up Cesaro big time

Just let him go out there and out-wrestle people


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

legendfan97 said:


> I don't know the point of saying that over and over again. We know it 21-1. We know Brock did it. But do you have to say it over and over again until Summerslam.
> 
> Please don't. There's no point to it.


Get used to it. Lesnar can't be bothered to show up and keep the heat himself so Heyman will need to keep reminding everyone what happened every week.

I love the idea of Heyman and Cesaro teaming up but I'm not too sure it's working out all that well. Cesaro is a face while Heyman is a heel sort of, it's a bit awkward.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Cesaro's already losing the crowd. RVD chants over any shape or form of Cesaro chants? fpalm


Someones butthurt


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

World's Best said:


> Steiner had it too. But it fit for him when he came out looking like The Hulk and wearing a chai mail coif. Cesaro has a silk jacket and is called "King of Swing" - wtf? That's not as intimidating.


I think for a laugh, Cesaro should come out to 60's jazz music, and proceed to kick some ass.


Also, another break?


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

Honestly, what's the point of Heyman continuing to come out to the ring and talk about ending Taker's streak for like 10 min if Undertaker or Sting don't come out? It's like he's asking for either of them to shut him up...yet night after night...nothing happens. It's getting old WWE. Either have Taker come out and chokeslam him, have Sting come down from the rafters and give him the Scorpion Death Drop...or cut it out.


----------



## Marrow (Sep 3, 2010)

King of Swing Benny Goodman mention on the App commentary. :mark:


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING, AD BREAK??


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ModernError said:


> Does any one know whose client it was that conquered the Undertaker's undefeated streak at Wrestlemania?


*shrugs*


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

ANOTHER Commercial?

Mid-promo AND mid-match?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

RVD will forever be over.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

They should show raw on the WWE network commercial free.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

PunkShoot said:


> wtf was cesaro doing at the end


King. Of. Swing. RVD style.


----------



## BrokenTable (Nov 21, 2013)

Did Brock end the streak? I heard Undertaker's streak ended. UGH


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

RVD is comicaly bad :lmao


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

rvd looks like shit tonight

he has botched like 3 times already he looks slower and he has gotten fatter


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

CommercialMania is on roll! :vince2


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I just can't get over how horrible Cesaro's music is, by God. That poor man deserves better.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

RVD - forever over


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

This tournament is a great idea, especially having it drawn out over a few weeks. The IC title actually looks like a big deal when former world champions like Sheamus and ADR are unable to even reach the finals of the tournament.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*I'm sorry but i fucking miss "WE THE PEOPLE" by Cesaro*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

RVD is sucking so much oxygen in I'm surprised the first row is still conscious.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

These two do not have chemistry in the ring at all. :/



Chan Hung said:


> *I'm sorry but i fucking miss "WE THE PEOPLE" by Cesaro*


People wanted a solo push for him and he's got it. Of course Swagger kept the gimmick.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Why is this match so uncomfortable to watch?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Redzero said:


> CommercialMania is on roll! :vince2


Mid-promo, mid-match, post-match! :vince$


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

busted out an alexander karelin there, nice


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

p862011 said:


> rvd looks like shit tonight
> 
> he has botched like 3 times already he looks slower and he has gotten fatter


He was like that in TNA too, good Lord everybody was trying to tell the WWE fans this shit before but nobody was listening I guess.


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

Holy hell! Did I hear a Sting chant??? Oh wait...idiot fans chanting "swing" Leave it to WWE universe...


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Here is what I don't get, this tourney is great. But where is BIG-E, why is he not doing broadcast work, or at least keeping himself in vision during all this.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

RVD back to TNA soon.


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow King said something true.


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I just can't get over how horrible Cesaro's music is, by God. That poor man deserves better.


Thats some backhanded sympathy if I ever heard it lol


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Lets go RVD!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Is Big E not standing in front of a TV today?


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

SOMEONE MAKE KING SHUT UP.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

When is Cesaro going to bust out the UFO?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Cesaro has lost a lot of his momentum tbf but this match being shite isn't helping


----------



## sandsaro (Aug 25, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> These two do not have chemistry in the ring at all. :/
> 
> 
> 
> People wanted a solo push for him and he's got it. Of course Swagger kept the gimmick.


Wow, I literally feel sorry for you. Even an idiot realizes that RVD has been pure awful in this match


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> He was like that in TNA too, good Lord everybody was trying to tell the WWE fans this shit before but nobody was listening I guess.


Looks like he had some fun yesterday on 4/20.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

RVD looks like a mess. Must still be stoned from yesterday.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Jack Thwagger seems to secretly be enjoying Cesaro's mishandling & pretending that she doesn't. :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Kevin_McAdams said:


> Wow King said something true.


Must have been by mistake haha :lawler


----------



## sheepgonewild (Apr 4, 2005)

inc heyman turning on cesaro


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Is Big E not standing in front of a TV today?


They showed him standing in front of it during the Barret/Sheamus match


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Current RVD in WWE is what Christian York was in TNA. 

First two weeks "oh that guy is great! Where has he been?". 

Then:"umm that guy is old, beat up, can't work, went out of fasion in the 90s".


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Am I the only one who has noticed a deterioration in the quality of Cesaro's matches since Mania? They've all been subpar for him and it's honestly really disappointing me. I don't know if it's just bad matchups or what...? The last passable match was that little spurt he and Swagger had.



sandsaro said:


> Wow, I literally feel sorry for you. Even an idiot realizes that RVD has been pure awful in this match


Insulting someone's intelligence is totally the way to get your point across, right? RVD is crap, but Cesaro has been operating below his norm over the past couple weeks as well which is why I think it's not that good on either of their parts.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

DAT UPPERCUT


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

This match...


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

dead lift incoming

edit:ah nevermind


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

uh why didn't they do it in mid air


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Honesty, this Cesaro push is NOT off to a good start. No fault of his own either.

Terrible theme, not booking him in the right matches, fans wanted to cheer him and now they're force feeding him as a heel, and having to keep Brock's name in the spotlight is taking heat away from Cesaro. 3/4 of Heyman's promo time is in reference to Brock and not the man standing right there next to him.

I am fearful they are going to mess this up.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Cesaro's uppercut > Swagger's career



I kid, I kid


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

This match just seems weird. Horrible chemistry between the two!


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

PunkShoot said:


> Here is what I don't get, this tourney is great. But where is BIG-E, why is he not doing broadcast work, or at least keeping himself in vision during all this.


Good point...last week I believe they showed him at least watching the matches. But keeping him on commentary could actually be entertaining as well as reminding everyone that he exists.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Almost the mid frog splash uppercut, almost.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Am I the only one who has noticed a deterioration in the quality of Cesaro's matches since Mania? They've all been subpar for him and it's honestly really disappointing me. I don't know if it's just bad matchups or what...? The last passable match was that little spurt he and Swagger had.


WWE is 300 -320 days on the road job


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

What is that camera on Paul and not on the pin attempt? Are you for real?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Am I the only one who has noticed a deterioration in the quality of Cesaro's matches since Mania? They've all been subpar for him and it's honestly really disappointing me. I don't know if it's just bad matchups or what...? The last passable match was that little spurt he and Swagger had.


Big Show. Mark Henry. RVD. Opponents that really don't lend to good matches.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

RVD still stoned from 4/20 yesterday


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

+1 to Van Dam for bringing back the Hollywood Star Press / split-legged moonsault and having his initials done in an Ultimate Warrior facepaint-style on the back of his singlet. :clap


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Am I the only one who has noticed a deterioration in the quality of Cesaro's matches since Mania? They've all been subpar for him and it's honestly really disappointing me. I don't know if it's just bad matchups or what...? The last passable match was that little spurt he and Swagger had.


RVD is awful tonight and trust his best match in your opinion since Mania to be the Swagger match


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Am I the only one who has noticed a deterioration in the quality of Cesaro's matches since Mania? They've all been subpar for him and it's honestly really disappointing me. I don't know if it's just bad matchups or what...? The last passable match was that little spurt he and Swagger had.


I actually really like you (ohhh, look at me sucking up!), but this is just a tad biased and wrong.


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Am I the only one who has noticed a deterioration in the quality of Cesaro's matches since Mania? They've all been subpar for him and it's honestly really disappointing me. I don't know if it's just bad matchups or what...? The last passable match was that little spurt he and Swagger had.


Must be that missing Swagger element, amirite? Everything is better with Swagger.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Am I the only one who has noticed a deterioration in the quality of Cesaro's matches since Mania? They've all been subpar for him and it's honestly really disappointing me. I don't know if it's just bad matchups or what...? The last passable match was that little spurt he and Swagger had.


Keep going, this is gold. :woolcock


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Cesaro's uppercut > Swagger's career
> 
> 
> 
> I kid, I kid


:lmao


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

BOTCHBOTCHBOTCHBOTCHBOTCHBOTCHBOTCHBOTCHBOTCHBOTCHBOTCHBOTCHBOTCHBOTCHBOTCH


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Yikes, needs to be more careful


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Jesus. Cesaro almost dropped him right on his head with that one.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Tiger bomb!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Cesaro with dat Tiger bomb


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Holy fuck Cesaro be careful.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Dat powerbomb!!!!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Oakue said:


> Honesty, this Cesaro push is NOT off to a good start. No fault of his own either.
> 
> Terrible theme, not booking him in the right matches, fans wanted to cheer him and now they're force feeding him as a heel, and having to keep Brock's name in the spotlight is taking heat away from Cesaro. 3/4 of Heyman's promo time is in reference to Brock and not the man standing right there next to him.
> 
> I am fearful they are going to mess this up.


I agree. This push is only a few weeks old but so far it's been a disaster and I pretty much lost my hype.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Tigerbomb


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

oh swagger you noob


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Jesus that was horrible

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Knew Swagger will cost him.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Here comes Swagger


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Swagger! :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ugh...


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Thwagger about to cost Thetharo the match :lol


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

And Jack Thwagger creams her panties


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Whatever makes Jack Thwagger happy.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

SWAGGER :mark:

This is gonna be a thing!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Swagger with that distraction!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, Barrett's gonna win the tournament. Shame. The IC champion always gets buried.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh no, don't let rvd win this ><


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Of course Swagger was going to interfere


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> And Jack Thwagger creams her panties



Segment of the year now


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Well there you go Thwagger


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice counter by the Swiss Superman. Cesaro Sense > Spider Sense.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

LOL at Swagger going down then. So obvious RVD wins this match BTW


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

TheFlyingGoat said:


> Good point...last week I believe they showed him at least watching the matches. But keeping him on commentary could actually be entertaining as well as reminding everyone that he exists.


Have you heard Big E on commentary before?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

R V D


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Hey man just puts himself over, that's all he tries to do. Loom at me look at me

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

World's Best said:


> Holy fuck Cesaro be careful.


 RVD is so relaxed right now it didn't matter


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Yes! Real Americans feud!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Fuck dat.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

BNB FOR TITLE!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Good for Barrett.
Stupid for Cesaro.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

How stupid...


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So RVD is going over Barrett and losing to Langston


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Barrett is winning the title.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Captain Ed said:


> Thwagger about to cost Thetharo the match :lol


:clap


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

the ref was counting fast as fuck lol


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Swagger! :mark:



You're one of the biggest cock riders I've seen as of yet. Congrats!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Lol, what the fuck. Ref was so quick there.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Huh!? What just happen?


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

So if Swagger screws Cesaro over, can we PLEASE get a Cesaro face turn?


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Barrett wins next week, this is a good thing for him. Cesaro will be fine.


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

Underwhelmed


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Damn it, I really wanted Cesaro to win that tournament. He still might win MITB now. Ughh.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Quite the fast count


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Alright, so we're gonna actually get a match between Swagger and Cesaro. Nice.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Even if it didn't mean a Swagger appearance, glad this match is over...painful to watch.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Boy, I can't wait for the disaster that will be Barrett/RVD.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Russo would have NEVER booked this shit.*


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Woah van dam versus Bad news


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

wtf. rvd really getting the win. smh


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

lol crowd still saying rob's name


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Cool, looks like we will be getting Cesaro/Swagger after all.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Jack Twagger girl must be marking out too hard I haven't heard her say anything




Edit:Nevermind lmao


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Fastest 10 oount ever fpalm

Cesaro counted out? Fuck this. fpalm


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

I swear, RVD better beat Langston.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Swagger you couldn't wait till the finals


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Aww poor Zeb :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

So wait, Barrett's gonna face Big E for the IC title?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Notice how 99% of the time refs don't give a flying fuck about count outs. Yet they only make the counts obvious when someone is going to get counted out.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

heel vs heel at extreme rules , it better have a gimmick


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

NO
HE'S A WAR VETERAN


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That really takes the "Can't call it if you didn't see it" rule to the extreme, doesn't it? 

I mean the ref saw Cesaro throw Rob back in the ring, turns around, and sees him flailing on the ground in pain. 

Does the referee think that Cesaro threw himself into the post?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

So let me get this straight.... RVD and Cesaro are outside the ring for maybe 6 or so seconds possibly more doesn't count shit. Rolls RVD into the ring Cesaro is still outside and the ref starts doing a *FAST* count outside that costs Cesaro the match, come on refs atleast try to do your job for fucks sake.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

cesaro a face with a heel manager, so odd


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Boy, I can't wait for the disaster that will be a Barrett IC title reign.


Fixed it for you


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Now they should do the right thing & let Barrett & Big E have a real feud for the title, where they trade the belt a couple of times.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Aww. I wanted to see Cesaro vs. Barrett.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao I love Zeb!

YOULL HAVE HAIR FLYING EVERYWHERE! :jbl


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

love the theme


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

Inb4 Jack Thwagger RA feud thread


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Why is Swagger still employed?


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

That was great.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Holla if ya hear me!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

I get the swing is over and all .. but it feels kind of like.. "I'm so pissed at you! you cost me the title! time to make you .. dizzy!"


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*HOLLER, IF YA HEAR ME!*


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Cesaro as a face with Heyman just doesn't work. WTF is with this music? horrible


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

lol Heyman motioning for the swing.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Most generic theme song ever


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

How is Swagger the heel in this?


----------



## D.A.N. (Oct 31, 2006)

Lol at the people looking at the ramp when Cesaro's theme played at the end of that.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Omg that is a horrible theme.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Did TNA send WWE Cesaros theme through the post :lol


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

this new song won't last another 2 weeks


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm actually digging cesaros theme. Maybe would've worked better with someone else though


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I usually don't care about themes..but yeah, this one is just annoying as fuck.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Swagger reminds me of Ed (the biggest one) from Ed, Edd and Eddy. He looked like a big, slobbering dufus, having fun on a swing ride. Lmbo!


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

The random sounds of a theme now... Horrible.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Dat siren :lmao :lmao


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

What a crappy theme song.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

I hate it when the fans count too quickly during the swing.

fpalm


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

RAW is so good now a days!


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> Why is Swagger still employed?


For Thwagger's viewing pleasure


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

Cesaro's swing is one of the most idiotic moves I've ever seen. I don't understand. Besides the uppercut, this guy is dull.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Lol when Cesaro's music started the crowd all looked to the stage thinking someone else was coming out


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm just happy we got to hear that Real Americans theme :lenny


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

No Cesaro chants during the match and We the People chants with Swagger?

Shhh, I know i'm being delusional, let me enjoy it.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

This Cesaro push is retarded. He's a heel, but the crowd loves him? And he's paired with a manager that continues to draw heat.

What the fuck man.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> How is Swagger the heel in this?


He just cost him the match then attacked him from behind.......


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Be honest. Who expected a Steiner return* :russo


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

God that theme is so horrible, the crowd doesn't even get whats going on


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> How is Swagger the heel in this?


Because no one likes him apart from you.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

cesaro's theme is horrible, should've kept we the people.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Is Cesaro supposed to be a heel or a face? And what about Swagger and Zeb? Cesaro comes across as a face with a heel manager, and Swagger a heel with a face manager. 

WWE should've switched and had Cesaro with Zeb and Swagger with Paul. Couldn't just had Swagger be jealous of Cesaro and believes Zeb is playing favorites, so he went and got a new manager; Paul Heyman. Would of made more sense.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Cesaro's theme reminds me of the sirens those Japs heard before Hiroshima was bombed to shit.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

:cesaro


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Fixed it for you


Barrett/RVD will be worse. I've had drizzling diarrhea shits with more consistantcy that RVD's matches lately.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

why not just give him his original theme?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Intercontinental title should go back to its rightful place.

AROUND THE WAIST OF THE WHOLE F'N SHOW


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Brie Bella :lenny 

What a babe


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> Why is Swagger still employed?


Jack Thwagger needs avatar material.


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

Shadowcran said:


> I usually don't care about themes..but yeah, this one is just annoying as fuck.


Worse than Emma's? Sorry, that's the worst theme in WWE history.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

I have a bad feeling that this Cesaro push is going to go nowhere.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah, that Cesaro theme is shit. They need to come up with something better. Just don't make it like Barrett and change theme every week.

How many recaps will we get from the opening segment?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Soooo glad we're getting Swagger vs Cesaro. Yes, man, I don't care that he's gonna lose, it's gonna be a boss ass match. Probably MOTN at Extreme Rules, no doubt. Need some Heyman and Colter promos now.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm afraid I've got some bad... NO... GOOD News. Bad News Barrett is going to win the #1 Contender Tournament AND go on to become your next WWE Intercontinental Champion!

*COME ON!!!*


----------



## Marrow (Sep 3, 2010)

Cesaro's theme has go-away heat. Should have kept the Real Americans theme or his old Malenko remix-theme.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Cesaro's theme should only be the siren, forget the music following it. 

Take Saturn as model.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

thank god Cesaro didn't win, midcard titles are meaningless and all they do nowadays is hold you back


----------



## StaindFlame (Oct 3, 2011)

god WWE is stupid as fuck, fuck this shit.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Hooray, a recap!


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*BAD STINGER LOL*


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

So Barrett gets another win over a Veteran next week. The BNB Movement has begun


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Am I the only one who has noticed a deterioration in the quality of Cesaro's matches since Mania? They've all been subpar for him and it's honestly really disappointing me. I don't know if it's just bad matchups or what...? The last passable match was that little spurt he and Swagger had.


Big Slow
Mark Henry
Botch Van Dam


Now shut the fuck up troll.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

COLE FORESHADOWING THE STINGER, HE'S HEREEEE


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Still over an hour left, what more have they got, aside from Cena burying everyone.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Barrett/RVD will be worse. I've had drizzling diarrhea shits with more consistantcy that RVD's matches lately.


:lmao


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

unDASHING said:


> Jack Thwagger needs avatar material.


:lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

KuroNeko said:


> This Cesaro push is retarded. He's a heel, but the crowd loves him? And he's paired with a manager that continues to draw heat.
> 
> What the fuck man.


The alignment with Heyman is weird. Cesaro was doing fine by himself, getting more and more over.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

King Gimp said:


> I hate it when the fans count too quickly during the swing.
> 
> fpalm


It almost seems like each side counts as the victim's head flys by :lol


Wait, did they really pipe in boos over that recap spot where Steph was being insincere there?
fpalm indeed


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

I love how Cesaro is neither Heel nor Face. I love both him and Swagger. Their in ring skills are awesome. What a match it will be!


----------



## BrokenTable (Nov 21, 2013)

LateTrain27 said:


> I'm afraid I've got some bad... NO... GOOD News. Bad News Barrett is going to win the #1 Contender Tournament AND go on to become your next WWE Intercontinental Champion!
> 
> *COME ON!!!*


Yes he is!


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

I thought cole was going to say bryan suffered from anal bleeding lol


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

RVD was absolute shit in that match, all he was trying to do was "get his shit in", and he ruined the flow of the match as a result.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> Because no one likes him apart from you.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Yeah I'm not feeling Cesaros theme


----------



## WorldWrestlingFed (Apr 3, 2014)

p862011 said:


> why not just give him his original theme?


Better if they take the quotes out of it, basically the original one Dean Malenko had,


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Black Jesus said:


> :cesaro


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> Still over an hour left, what more have they got, aside from Cena burying everyone.


I assume we'll end the night with some Evolution/Shield stuff, but what else? They had a feud promo... Maybe a Kane squash idk


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

So Barret to win the IC in ER :dance


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Cesaro & Zeb should of just threw Swagger into Guantanamo for being a lisping trader, keep Cesaro with the theme & as a face.


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

RVD is gonna be #1 Contender. Wade Barrett is not ready yet.


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

ryzombie619 said:


> Worse than Emma's? Sorry, that's the worst theme in WWE history.


what? Emma's theme is the best one going these days, along with Swagger's and the Shield's.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Was hoping Cesaro vs. Barrett 

As for Cesaro's them...it's meh...i miss him yelling WE THE PEOPLE


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

KuroNeko said:


> This Cesaro push is retarded. He's a heel, but the crowd loves him? And he's paired with a manager that continues to draw heat.
> 
> What the fuck man.



It's awesome

Nice and unpredictable


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

Stinger? Stinger splash? Sting is coming people!!!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Bet RVD is still recovering from 420. :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> I have a bad feeling that this Cesaro push is going to go nowhere.


He didn't win this tournament so there's still hope. This only re-enforces my belief that they intend to do nothing with the IC Champion, so it makes perfect sense that Barrett is going to win the belt. Be glad he lost if you're a fan of his.

I couldn't figure out why he was in this tournament if they were pushing him, he looked like the winner based on the brackets. It all adds up.


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

Loltotal divas


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> He just cost him the match then attacked him from behind.......


Should have been more specific. I don't see either of them as heels in this. They're both tweeners in this feud and if the WWE is trying to book Swagger as a heel and Cesaro as a face then they're doing a horrible job. Tbh, Swagger and Zeb are more sympathetic in this situation than Heyman and Cesaro...who have no chemistry together whatsoever.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Redzero said:


> So Barret to win the IC in ER :dance


:::


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm back how has raw been


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wonder how many of us got red repped during that segment


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Can paige get on already so I can turn off the channel after her match, thanks


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Midnight Rocker said:


> I assume we'll end the night with some Evolution/Shield stuff, but what else? They had a feud promo... Maybe a Kane squash idk



Need some Rusev, more app network plugging, a few more commercials, and the Cena beat down.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Poor Bryan he gets back from his vacation and days later his father passes away.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

I really just don't understand why WWE can't seem to find the time to get Bryan's name engraved properly on the World Title. 

Pretty sure Del Rio had one engraved by the first Raw after he won it. Big Show even has a name plate in the proper font.

The small things matter WWE.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He didn't win this tournament so there's still hope. This only re-enforces my belief that they intend to do nothing with the IC Champion, so it makes perfect sense that Barrett is going to win the belt. Be glad he lost if you're a fan of his.
> 
> I couldn't figure out why he was in this tournament if they were pushing him, he looked like the winner based on the brackets. It all adds up.


Not talking about him losing, just the overall general direction that his push seems to be going. There's no sense to it.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Where the women's champ at tho?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Arcade said:


> Bet RVD is still recovering from 420. :lmao


:lol


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

It's like they're trying to make Cesaro both a heel and a face at the same time. It's pretty stupid to be honest.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

Daniel Bryan has been taken to a nearby medical facility. Unfortunately RVD got there first and all the meds are missing.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow, that one little nobody just "coach you Sick Freak" kicked that other jabroni off the scream on the App.
I am sure the great one chuckled.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

p862011 said:


> why not just give him his original theme?


Yeah, just give his theme back.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Arcade said:


> Bet RVD is still recovering from 420. :lmao


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Yeah, I think the Heyman pairing for Cesaro was a big mistake.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

AustinRockHulk said:


> RVD is gonna be #1 Contender. Wade Barrett is not ready yet.


If RVD wins, we riot.


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

Here is WWE Monday Night RAW every single Monday night for the past few months:

1. Fandango/random dancing partner vs Santino/Emma
2. John Cena vs Wyatts
3. Daniel Bryan getting his ass kicked by the Authority.
4. Evolution (even before they came out to that music last week we all freaking knew they were basically Evolution) vs whatever faction opposes them.
5. Stephanie and HHH yelling at people.
6. Heyman taking 5 min to yell about how his client defeated the Undertaker at WM. 
7. No surprises.
8. Random commercial breaks.

Great stuff eh guys?


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

WorldWrestlingFed said:


> Better if they take the quotes out of it, basically the original one Dean Malenko had,


which is fitting lol.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh yeah, we haven't had anything with the divas! I was wondering what they'd do for another hour besides Cena's match...


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

Midnight Rocker said:


> I assume we'll end the night with some Evolution/Shield stuff, but what else? They had a feud promo... Maybe a Kane squash idk


Paige. 
Cena/Wyatts
If The Shield are ending the show it'd be weird seeing as no main event or main event segment has been advertised.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

I can't find the words to describe what Renee does to me :banderas


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Cesaro get the hell off the mic!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

If only Cesaro could talk....


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

RVD cleared his mind on 4/20.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lmao that shot at Heyman


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

DID YOU HEAR THAT GUY IN THE AUDIENCE LMFAOOOOO


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

RVD is going to sleep just fine, clearing his conscience with a nice fat j.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

ryzombie619 said:


> Here is WWE Monday Night RAW every single Monday night for the past few months:
> 
> 1. Fandango/random dancing partner vs Santino/Emma
> 2. John Cena vs Wyatts
> ...


:lmao :vince$


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

RVD is gonna sleep just fine ... I wonder why?

DAT ECW PAYROLL SHOT OMGZ!


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

Oh RVD please fail a wellness policy and fuck off.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

What a weird response


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

In all honesty when you think about it Cesaro, in character wise, really wasn't every smart to match up with Heyman...


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Aksuna? da fuck


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Akward ending there...


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

RVD buried Heyman.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Damn give Heyman some aloe for that burn


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Da GOAT Paige


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

Mmm aksana

Sent from my GS4


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige time, finally.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

He's gonna sleep fine Paul, he's already dipped into his weed stash.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Porn music!!!!!!!!


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

God Aksana sucks so much


----------



## Marrow (Sep 3, 2010)

Hell, Cesaro should have Aksana's theme. Why the hell not? Moody jazz for the Swiss Superman.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> Not talking about him losing, just the overall general direction that his push seems to be going. There's no sense to it.


Is there any sense to anything they book? He's fine.....for now.

I'm probably the last person on Earth who doesn't think he's going to win the world title, but it's still a possibility.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Vince is really angry about the sneezing story :lmao :lmao


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

TNA is Here said:


> If RVD wins, we riot.


Wait, the internet hates RVD now? 

Or is it just because he went against internet wet-dream sensation Cesaro? 

I honestly feel like it's impossible for 95% of wrestling fans today to like more than 5 people...


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

raw has been really bad the last two weeks.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Okay, Aksana may have improved in the ring, but I still can't fucking stand her.


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

Paige :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

LOL at Aksana not getting a jobber entrance.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Finally Paige.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

PAIGE! :mark:


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Paige time :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Now it's time for Skinamax.......


....oh sorry, got confused by Aksana's theme.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Setting up RVD vs Lesnar at sumnmerslam


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

oh no paige is about to lose an eye


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Aksana's music :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Paige looks so much better now than her debut already


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

no pop for paige


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Paige has came a long way since making that stupid ass Friday song as Rebecca Black.*


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Paige <3


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Paige and Aksana!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He didn't win this tournament so there's still hope. This only re-enforces my belief that they intend to do nothing with the IC Champion, so it makes perfect sense that Barrett is going to win the belt. Be glad he lost if you're a fan of his.
> 
> I couldn't figure out why he was in this tournament if they were pushing him, he looked like the winner based on the brackets. It all adds up.


Good point.

I remember the last time Barrett was IC Champion. After beating The Miz the night after Wrestlemania, he didn't win a single match on TV until he dropped it to Axel on Payback. :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

World's Best said:


> RVD is going to sleep just fine, clearing his conscience with a nice fat j.


Beat me to it! :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Aksana is sexy... she got some thick azz thighs doe...


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

Paige has a nice cameltoe


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Paige thheme is pretty good for a diva


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

Paige is so hot


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Paige to singlehandedly make the Divas division relevant again.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Holy LOL at that horrifying Paige drawing...


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

RVD and Heyman Beefing OMG :mark: Also glad to see Paige :dance


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

The things I would do to Paige... AND Aksana :lenny


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Bit too pale for me


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well let's hope Aksana doesn't break Paige's eye socket.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Aksana's theme reminds me of Val Venis :lol


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Who else will be watching The Boondocks tonight? All that channel changing gonna be a bitch


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige was a face makes no sense, her moveset is heelish


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Aksana is the botch queen Paige needs to end this fast before Aksana legitimately injures her.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Cesaro still better on the mic than the WWE world heavyweight champion tho...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Paige concerned about overcoming the odds against Tamina? A female Cena being built? Wait, we've got AJ. Nm.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I was about to flip my shit if Paige did Stratusfaction. Don't you dare.*


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Finally Paige


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

They really are keeping all of the TD away from Paige, interesting


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Choke2Death said:


> Good point.
> 
> I remember the last time Barrett was IC Champion. After beating The Miz the night after Wrestlemania, he didn't win a single match on TV until he dropped it to Axel on Payback. :lmao


Don't laugh, I've been through enough. 

It's kinda ridiculous that he's going back to being a jobber after they gave him a clean win over SHEAMUS. I don't understand that at all.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Aksana's new attire is surprisingly skimpy. :yum:


----------



## nodge (Mar 13, 2013)

did we get a "NOR-RIDGE, ENGLAND" this week, instead of "NORR-WITCH"?


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

From the purple fatass to the purple nice ass :mark:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

How can Paige showcase her talent on the main roster against someone like fucking Aksana? She's suffering because WWE hired a bunch of useless models.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao That creepy Paige drawing!


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

That scream by Paige :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

KuroNeko said:


> Yeah, I think the Heyman pairing for Cesaro was a big mistake.


I just don't get it. Sure Cesaro can use a good talking manager, but Heyman was just a huge part of ending Taker's Streak. Dude is as heel as they come and the people just want to cheer for Cesaro.

Dumb.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Paige and Aksana gives me great things to think about tonight...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> Now it's time for Skinamax.......
> 
> 
> ....oh sorry, got confused by Aksana's theme.


:ti That porn music is legit though.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

CesaroSection said:


> Oh RVD please fail a wellness policy and fuck off.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

How many times does micheal cole have to say "from norwhich England" ?!


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

If Kurt Angle had a wrestler daughter it would be Paige.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*I know Lawler's Willy Wonka Gobstopper Orange ass isn't clowning someone's complexion! *:no:


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

Still waiting on the "Paige is overrated" comments...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Xapury said:


> From the purple fatass to the purple nice ass :mark:


:mark:


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Brandough said:


> Who else will be watching The Boondocks tonight? All that channel changing gonna be a bitch


Me brah. That channel changing be beezying. :dance


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Wonder what Paige would look like with an eyepatch?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Aksana laying the SMACKDOWN on Paige :lol


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> How can Paige showcase her talent on the main roster against someone like fucking Aksana? She's suffering because WWE hired a bunch of useless models.


Aksana was a bodybuilder, could probably fuck up most of the divas, she has improved loads too

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

These two are incredibly hot. But still no sign of Lana yet tonight. That's what is important lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

More divas matches should have time like this


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Aksana would be worth the rape charge.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

nodge said:


> did we get a "NOR-RIDGE, ENGLAND" this week, instead of "NORR-WITCH"?


They pronounce it "norr-itch". I've got no fucking clue how to pronounce it but that's what they say.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Is Aksana pre-op or post-op?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Shamans said:


> How many times does micheal cole have to say "from norwhich England" ?!



Until he grows a third arm :woolcock

(You have to be from the UK for that)


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> How can Paige showcase her talent on the main roster against someone like fucking Aksana? She's suffering because WWE hired a bunch of useless models.


WUT Aksana, a model? She is thick and muscular as fuck.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Aksana is fucking terrible.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Crowd pretty fucking DEAD lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> *I know Lawler's Willy Wonka Gobstopper Orange ass isn't clowning someone's complexion! *:no:


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Botchsana.


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

Aksana with the botch


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Dougwertz said:


> Aksana would be worth the rape charge.


what


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

I am not going to lie, I do not find Aksana attractive at all


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Roho said:


> Wait, the internet hates RVD now?
> 
> Or is it just because he went against internet wet-dream sensation Cesaro?
> 
> I honestly feel like it's impossible for 95% of wrestling fans today to like more than 5 people...


He's terrible.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Could could care less about this match.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TNA is Here said:


> If Kurt Angle had a wrestler daughter it would be Paige.


But would still call Jeff Jarrett daddy


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Meh. Aksana usually does vicious Spinebusters; this one got botched, unfortunately.


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Lil naitch has a boner.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This match sucks. And no, it's not just Aksana.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Okay this is getting pretty bad. And it's not even Aksanas fault (well, part of it is). Paige has been horribly off in this match. She's much better than this.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Aksana is so delicious...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Man, I feel bad for them. Crowd does not care until the submission finisher!


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Too long of a match and Aksana is terrible.


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

Best part about Paige, that kinky submission


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Slider575 said:


> I am not going to lie, I do not find Aksana attractive at all


Me neither. She way too big.

But I don't feel the hate for her in ring performance. She's better than half the roster and she actually looks like a wrestler.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

SandyRavage said:


> Aksana was a bodybuilder, could probably fuck up most of the divas, she has improved loads too
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


 That explains the porn music.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

That scream bothers me a bit is my only real complaint


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

god her finisher is perfect tho


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> Could could care less about this match.


Couldn't is the word you're looking for

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

The crotch on Aksana's outfit is a little risky. Not a complaint, just an observation


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

10x better than AJobber


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> For Thwagger's viewing pleasure


And it pleases me indeed.


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

So Cena is the last match?


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

Slider575 said:


> I am not going to lie, I do not find Aksana attractive at all


I use too but now I don't


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Man these paige matches turn into like shoot fights.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Gee, I love how Paige has longer matches with jobbers than the champion of 300 days. That makes complete sense.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Paige has a rather "LITA-esque" Feel lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

She's quite a looker, this Paige :lenny


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

so anti diva, much talent, very edgy


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

That match won't end clean.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

It is a shame for Paige that Aj took time off right now, putting Paige right into a feud with Aj would of pushed her up faster than her wrestling Divas the crowd does not really care about


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Tamina is the challenger to Paige yet is nowhere to be found?:lmao


----------



## D.A.N. (Oct 31, 2006)

Not sure who thought it would be a good idea for Aksana and Paige to get more time than Alicia Fox and Paige did.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Y2-Jerk said:


> More divas matches should have time like this


Agreed a pretty good lengthy divas match.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Fucking really? They're doing the Swagger/Cesaro match on Smackdown?! Why the fuck don't they just do it at Extreme Rules? Wouldn't that make more sense?

W/e.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I bet after that match on Smackdown they will re do it on Raw!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I have to say. I'm not enjoying paige on the main roster.


----------



## Ivyy (Oct 14, 2006)

The match kinda sucked. However, Aksana has improved a little.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

KingCosmos said:


> so anti diva, much talent, very edgy


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

WTF? DUDE JUST HAVE SWAGGER VS CESARO AT EXTREME RULES WHY ARE YOU DOING IT ON SMACKDOWN?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TheGMofGods said:


> Fucking really? They're doing the Swagger/Cesaro match on Smackdown?! Why the fuck don't they just do it at Extreme Rules? Wouldn't that make more sense?
> 
> W/e.


It'll end in a fuck finish and the rematch will be on the ppv.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

What happened to AJ Lee? Is she taking time off or something?


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Paige is a face but she's so dominant and more badass than everybody else that she comes off a heel. Just like Kurt Angle. And they both scream. 

Wonder if Kurt made a long extended trip in England at some point...


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Dopeeey said:


> Me brah. That channel changing be beezying. :dance


My hitta :denzel


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

TheGMofGods said:


> Fucking really? They're doing the Swagger/Cesaro match on Smackdown?! Why the fuck don't they just do it at Extreme Rules? Wouldn't that make more sense?
> 
> W/e.


It's getting put on the nobody cares show where it belongs


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> WTF? DUDE JUST HAVE SWAGGER VS CESARO AT EXTREME RULES WHY ARE YOU DOING IT ON SMACKDOWN?


Swagger is not PPV quality. Soz.


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

TheGMofGods said:


> Okay, Aksana may have improved in the ring, but I still can't fucking stand her.


Then...you've got no dick...sorry.


----------



## The Matt Reptar (Jun 13, 2006)

Does anyone actually believe the Did You Know? things?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Match will probably end in DQ.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Think about this.

Bryan, face of the company, has a "stinger."

Paige, face of the divas division, won with a "scorpion cross lock"

What does this tell you?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Swagger/Cesaro match on Smackdown?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Oooh, they just sold Smackdown to me with that match!


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

almostfamous said:


> Man these paige matches turn into like shoot fights.


and it's awesome!


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> What happened to AJ Lee? Is she taking time off or something?


Yessir, not sure for how long. I imagine she will be back after ER


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh yes Kofi, Tell people about the expensive gift from Saudi Arabia in your car trunk, no way that could go wrong..


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Here comes the future dancer gimmick.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> WTF? DUDE JUST HAVE SWAGGER VS CESARO AT EXTREME RULES WHY ARE YOU DOING IT ON SMACKDOWN?


Cause it's Swagger :cheer


----------



## Ivyy (Oct 14, 2006)

Omega_VIK said:


> What happened to AJ Lee? Is she taking time off or something?


Yes.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Did you know?

WWE = :vince$


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jack Thwagger said:


> WTF? DUDE JUST HAVE SWAGGER VS CESARO AT EXTREME RULES WHY ARE YOU DOING IT ON SMACKDOWN?


:ti

Worth it just for this post.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Swagger needs to stop tanning. He looks better natural.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Anybody else watching The Boondocks Tonight?! :dance


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> WTF? DUDE JUST HAVE SWAGGER VS CESARO AT EXTREME RULES WHY ARE YOU DOING IT ON SMACKDOWN?


I came into this thread just to see this :


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The Ravishing Lana is about to grace us with her presence


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Ivyy said:


> The match kinda sucked. However, Aksana has improved a little.


How bad was she before? She sucked the life out of that match after Paige hit some good stuff early.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I'd rather watch Zeb and Heyman have a debate than a Swagger/Cesaro match.


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Crowd pretty fucking DEAD lol


Well when you have a crappy RAW with the same ol same ol...yeah, I'd expect it to be dead. Seriously, until Sting shows up, RAW is going to suck because I don't see it changing anytime soon.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Swagger needs to stop tanning. He looks better natural.


Swagger needs to be released. TNA midcard Quality at best.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Its Lana time :lenny


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Внимание!

Rusev Time!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Lana has a better theme than Cesaro


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Lana so god damn hot !


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*How YOU doin' Lana?*


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Lana's theme sounds nice.


----------



## BrokenTable (Nov 21, 2013)

Lana is good looking


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh boy, it's Ivan and Ludmilla Drago. We've gone back in time.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

New music for Rusev??!?!?

AND OMG LANA'S LEGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGSSSSS HOLY SHIT!!!!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

That ass

:moyes1


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

THE SKIRTS ARE GETTING SHORTER. PUPPIES!!!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Vnimaniye! = Only worthwhile thing Lana brings to the table. :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

LANA THOUGH...... SHE JUST SCREAMS HOT SEX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

LANA, OM FUCKING GOD :fap:


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Dat ass....


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

Lana wearing less skirt each week


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Time for Lana :lenny


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Has Lana ever done porn????


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

oh god I hate these 2 already please go away


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

She know she fine...


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Ah my lovely. :yum:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Holy fuck. Those legs...


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Damn! Lana looks good!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Showin dat ass :lmao :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Cot damn!


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

She's showing off those thighs. Lol at the imperial Japan background.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Holy shit Lana.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Lana's theme sounds like a hack video game level.

Alexander Rusev - He apparently hates black people.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Lana:banderas


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

The things I would do to Lana :lenny (and yes I posted this same thing about Paige and Aksana lol)


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Lana with that GOAT theme! :mark:


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*THIS GIRLS LEG'S. GOOD LORD! BAWH GOD! LEGS! LEGS! LEGS!*


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Legs :lenny


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Can we just have 3 hours of Lana every week?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Good God that woman.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

She's officially reached the "no fucks given" stage of her accent.


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

blblblblbllblblblblblb blblblbl lblb blblbllb blblb super athletic...Alexanderrrr RRRRRuseeev


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

News Reporter: So Lana, how do you explain Rusev's freakish strength? 

Lana: Like you're Popeye. He ate his spinach as a boy.


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

I like Rusev #fuckdahaterz #yoloswag420


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

His theme is far too loud :lmao


----------



## LOL Mic Skills (Dec 13, 2013)

Man Lana knows how to walk!

:faint:


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

They've got a catchy set of entrance music.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Rusev CRUSH


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

BTW, LANA reminds me of the chick from T3!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

All will be assimilated?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh that was Lana's theme?? NOT BAD...

LANA IS SO HOTTTTTTTTTTTTTT <3 <3 <3


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

World's Best said:


> Think about this.
> 
> Bryan, face of the company, has a "stinger."
> 
> ...



Is WWE that smart though?


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

Man have my babies Lana. Just don't wrestle though

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Brandough said:


> Has Lana ever done porn????


Just go and google CJ Perry and you will have the answer waiting for you


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Is there something wrong with Lanas legs? Every time she shows up I can't help but stare because something just looks off.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

RIP Sin Cara.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Lana is about as Russian as I am martian.

But I am not mad though.. Leeegggs..

Dat Trek reference!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Lana can get the business


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

Lana can rival any diva in the history of wwe in terms of sexiness


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aren't we past the jobber stage already? He's beaten THREE of them already, we get it.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

It's Hun- Sin Cara


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I wonder how long it'll take for Lana to start freeing slaves with her dragons.*


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Sin Cara again? They've already run out of guys for Rusev to squash?


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Rocky 4 is totally relevant!


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Men in the crowd be like: 

"I drop to my knees to you, Lana but not to that gorilla."


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WTF they going to have Sin Cara jobbing here?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Omg. She is mighty fine tonight.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Well fuck, Sin Cara is next on Rusev's kill list. :\


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

dem legs on Lana


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Competitive match here.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*I wonder if Rusev and Lana travel together? Think he's fucked her?*


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

OddSquad said:


> The things I would do to Lana :lenny (and yes I posted this same thing about Paige and Aksana lol)


:lol


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

Lana is...wow...


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Hunico, you bout to get got


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

why is that handicap match a part of extreme rules? that crap is smackdown worthy


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

It wasn't Sandow :mark::mark:


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Perfect time to catch that last minute of OKC & Memphis.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Truth, Xavier, Sin Cara... Rusev is not a fan of minorities.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Bearodactyl said:


> She know she fine...


For real doe, haha!


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sin Cara's jobbing to Rusev again and R-Truth And Woods are going to double job to the Super Athlete.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Brandough said:


> Has Lana ever done porn????


Yes.

With me.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dude is built like a tank but knowing WWE he'll be shit in 6 months.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hit-Girl said:


> *I wonder how long it'll take for Lana to start freeing slaves with her dragons.*


About the same time she starts crushing Pierce Brosnan with her thighs.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

And... the crowd goes mild.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Lana did a nude scene search CJ Parker mmmmm


----------



## LOL Mic Skills (Dec 13, 2013)

we seriously need a gif of Lana doing that walk on the ramp

:abed


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

No Sin Cara isn't Ready


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Ahhh there she is. 

I'd fight Rusev for a night with her.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Lana has that sexy ass WCW Stacy Keibler look!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Crowd gives no fucks about Rusev.

That's what happens when you want to give him an outdated gimmick.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Faceless jobbin :lmao :lmao


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

That crowd went into total silence.. lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Legs! Show us her legs again! :lenny


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Giving him JBL chants wow


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Yeah the crowd don't give a shit about this


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

lana looking old in that close up


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

JBL, do something!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

BoundForMania said:


> Lana did a nude scene search CJ Parker mmmmm


CJ Parker, the NXT hippie?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

No yellow ring lighting for Sin Cara matches anymore? :lol :lol


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LMAO the crowd shitin on the match.


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

Brandough said:


> It wasn't Sandow :mark::mark:


Yep! :


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

The super athlete is kind of shape no?


----------



## Tha Rassler (Dec 11, 2013)

Rusev has the ugliest physique of any "non-fat" guy since Bruno Sammartino.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

killacamt said:


> Lana can get the business


All night long.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

In a couple of months, Rusev will be jobbing to Cena, and Cena will be porking Lana


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Rusev is pretty damn agile for a guy his ample size


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cameraman just focus on Lana. I could care less what's going on in the ring.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> Swagger needs to be released. TNA midcard Quality at best.


In which anti-marks need to shut their mouths. You can dislike him all you flipping want but by God he is very, very talented or else he would have been released by now. 

Whatever. I'm ready to get the Swagger/Cesaro feud out of the way...if nothing else so I don't have to pay attention when Cesaro comes out to that god awful music and hideous jacket. Jfc.

I kinda like Rusev and Lana, tbh.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Lana might be the best thing going for the WWE right now.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

2 on 1 match at ppv


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:jbl chants!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Mean power slam!


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

KuroNeko said:


> Crowd gives no fucks about Rusev.
> 
> That's what happens when you want to give him an outdated gimmick.


Combine that that with having him squash jobbers every week doesn't help.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Someone sends this Rusev douche back to NXT and teach him how to fucking sell.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Rusev with that alligator roll doe!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Tha Rassler said:


> Rusev has the ugliest physique of any "non-fat" guy since Bruno Sammartino.


He's built like a brick house ffs what're you talking about


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Did Rusev just pull an overhead gut wrench?


----------



## supernova (Aug 1, 2013)

How does Rusev not fail the wellness test?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

They need to give Rusev opponents people actually care about


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Rusev looking very.....generic out there.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Gonna put Lana in my avi soon.

Yep.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Aw man, Lana :yum:


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

Long haired Lovitz strikes again


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

It's almost like the crowd doesn't care for random foreign heel squash matches anymore or somethin'.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So many 1-800-Fellas in here gushing over a 5/10 fake Russian. :lol

Poor Cara, but that Oklahoma roll turned into a modified overhead belly to belly suplex was very nice. In all honesty, Rusev's been fun as hell to watch so far.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

We need a Lana on a pole match.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Those Greeks with SHIELD attire tho.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Rusef is like if the WWE had missed the boat on Cesaro and promote his nationality.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Was that Mistico Sin Cara or Hunico Sin Cara getting jobbed?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

So Ivan Drago beat Sin Cara with Brigitte Nielson looking on....When did I time travel back to 1985?

Oh wait,it's russev and Lana. My bad.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

KingCosmos said:


> lana looking old in that close up


Still smashin' doe!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I remember when it was Sin Cara's job to come out and beat randoms every week lol


----------



## cmccredden (Feb 24, 2014)

Rusev is an amazing athlete but he is has no personality.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Im guessing Rusev has a crazy passport


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

god damn lana


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Rusev is shite. Lana is hot.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Rusev has a lot of unique offence which could make for some fun matches with the other guys. I just hopes he connects with the crowd better.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

"How many Wyatt members is the wwe universe going to choose to have cena bury tonight?"


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Rusev has an impressive physique, but he has very little charisma about him. Maybe it is his lack of facial expressions who knows, also Lana saying crush just seems kinda hokey. Especially after he is already beating him down lol


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

TromaDogg said:


> Was that Mistico Sin Cara or Hunico Sin Cara getting jobbed?


Hunico.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> In which anti-marks need to shut their mouths. You can dislike him all you flipping want but by God he is very, very talented or else he would have been released by now.
> 
> Whatever. I'm ready to get the Swagger/Cesaro feud out of the way...if nothing else so I don't have to pay attention when Cesaro comes out to that god awful music and hideous jacket. Jfc.
> 
> I kinda like Rusev and Lana, tbh.



Swagger is supremely talented in the ring, but lacks direction or any semblance of a unique personality.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

ryzombie619 said:


> Then...you've got no dick...sorry.


That doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RUSEV.....CRUSH!

.....insomnia


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> So many 1-800-Fellas in here gushing over a 5/10 fake Russian. :lol
> 
> Poor Cara, but that Oklahoma roll turned into a modified overhead belly to belly suplex was very nice. In all honesty, Rusev's been fun as hell to watch so far.


Yeah, but he isn't 5'8, so he sucks. Who cares if he's agile for his size and has potential.


----------



## WorldWrestlingFed (Apr 3, 2014)

WWE copying Rocky IV with Lana/Rusev, if I were them I'd copy Rocky 1 and 2, the best stories in the series, http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1219985-storylines-based-sports-movies.html


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Lana's kneecaps make me gag. Why does she stand like that? She's so pretty but it looks like her leg is concaved.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

TromaDogg said:


> Was that Mistico Sin Cara or Hunico Sin Cara getting jobbed?


Hunico, Mistico is back in Mexico


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

TromaDogg said:


> Was that Mistico Sin Cara or Hunico Sin Cara getting jobbed?


Mistico got fired, it was Hunico


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Good athlete but his matches have yet to interest me. Having no personality makes it so difficult to care about this guy.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Cena Lovers - Choice A or Choice B (to become Super Cena)
Neutral or don't care - didn't download the app
Cena Haters - Choice C


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Shadowcran said:


> So Ivan Drago beat Sin Cara with Brigitte Nielson looking on....When did I time travel back to 1985?


:lol


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> So many 1-800-Fellas in here gushing over a 5/10 fake Russian. :lol
> 
> Poor Cara, but that Oklahoma roll turned into a modified overhead belly to belly suplex was very nice. In all honesty, Rusev's been fun as hell to watch so far.


5/10?

:westbrook3


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Remember WWE Universe, Lana is Anal spelled backwards.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

CommercialMania! :vince2


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

Rusev is obviously talented and very agile for his size etc, but I've yet to care about him.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Lana's kneecaps make me gag. Why does she stand like that? She's so pretty but it looks like her leg is concaved.


Bitch you are jealous :lmao


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

Lana is not even attractive for a Russian. 9/10 Russian tennis players are better looking.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Lana's kneecaps make me gag. Why does she stand like that? She's so pretty but it looks like her leg is concaved.


Almost as good as "I wouldn't fuck her because of her pointy elbows."

Not saying Lana's great or anything, just saying.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

World's Best said:


> Swagger is supremely talented in the ring, but lacks direction or any semblance of a unique personality.


Uh, he's got more personality than Cesaro...and that's saying something because Swagger is pretty damn bland on the grand scheme of things.

He's got Colter and he has enough of a presence and personality in the ring to be passable and he's got the perfect balance for what I like. Idk. But he's damn good in the ring and he and Cesaro deserve a 15+ minute match at a PPV.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> In which anti-marks need to shut their mouths. You can dislike him all you flipping want but by God he is very, very talented or else he would have been released by now.
> 
> Whatever. I'm ready to get the Swagger/Cesaro feud out of the way...if nothing else so I don't have to pay attention when Cesaro comes out to that god awful music and hideous jacket. Jfc.
> 
> I kinda like Rusev and Lana, tbh.


Swagger is good in the ring. That's about it. Get over your obsession with him.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

connormurphy13 said:


> 5/10?
> 
> :westbrook3



She isn't that hot. She looks like those air hostesses on a plane.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Once again, Bolieve.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I wonder how long it'll take for Lana to start freeing slaves with her dragons.*


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*DON'T STOP BOLIIIIIEEEVVVIIINNNNGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

BO-LIEVE! :lmao


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Is this going to main event then?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

BOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

TheGMofGods said:


> That doesn't make any sense.


Sure it does. You're complaining about Aksana...who has one of the greatest asses in the WWE...what's to not like? You think she's the worst wrestler out there? Remember that stupid barbie Kelly Kelly? Yeah..at least Aksana has power and curves. I enjoy seeing her.


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

Panzer said:


> Remember WWE Universe, Lana is Anal spelled backwards.


Yes. Thank you for reminding us. :side:


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

They are giving this quite a bit of time, should be interesting


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here comes CENA!


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Lana rules


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Cena music hits.. to go visit the head or not to go visit the head.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Time to overcome them odds :lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Almost as good as "I wouldn't fuck her because of her pointy elbows."
> 
> Not saying Lana's great or anything, just saying.


I wouldn't have sex with her because she has a vagina and I'm a heterosexual woman, but okay.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Bolieve looked like Bray Wyatt for a second.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Shamans said:


> She isn't that hot. She looks like those air hostesses on a plane.


Air hostesses are hot.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn..

NO "JOHN CENA SUCKS" chants during his intro


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Wish I cared about this match.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

brb aiming to become a Ph.D in nuclear physics while doubling as a super sexy male model who's drowning in pussy

All thanks to the power of BOlieveing in my self. :'D


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

He hasn't been on raw yet, and I'm already tired of this bo guy.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

So before everyone says, "clearly rigged", can we get a concensus on what the clear rigged result will be?


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

So, Cena on a 3 on 1 tonight right?

:wyatt


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Did Cena just huff a marker?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Cena coming on this early??? hmmmmm interesting


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Time for the crowd to stand behind Cena....


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

everyone knows the voting on this is rigged.


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Uh, he's got more personality than Cesaro...and that's saying something because Swagger is pretty damn bland on the grand scheme of things.
> 
> He's got Colter and he has enough of a presence and personality in the ring to be passable and he's got the perfect balance for what I like. Idk. But he's damn good in the ring and he and Cesaro deserve a 15+ minute match at a PPV.


None of them have personality. After watching the classic WWE stars from the late 80s early 90s, it's sad that few of the wrestlers today have any personality or gimmick. They're boring.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Cena with the usual roid run to the ring. Why else he wouldn't be able to run properly?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I just wish they gave him opponents people gave a shit about


----------



## cmccredden (Feb 24, 2014)

Please dont tell me this is the main event. It shouldnt take almost half an hour for the wyatt family to crush cena.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

UGHHH, ALL THREE OF THEM, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. 

Bray's gonna get buried. Either now or at Extreme Rules after they win this.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

TNA is Here said:


> Bolieve looked like Bray Wyatt for a second.


Bo Dallas is Bray's brother.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

1 v. 3................Oh snap!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> Swagger is good in the ring. That's about it. Get over your obsession with him.


How about no??? Like, wtf? How does that even sound? "You like this guy, but I don't, so you shouldn't like him." Um, grow up and realize different people have different tastes? Jesus.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

:lol If anyone thinks these votes are legit


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Damn, he's burying the entire family.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*HAHA... BECAUSE WE ALL HATE YOU FUCKER*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:cena2 Golden Boy to overcome the odds


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

TNA is Here said:


> Bolieve looked like Bray Wyatt for a second.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Cena should murder the fans


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

In b4 cena aa's all 3 members at once and wins.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

All three members of Le Wyatt Fam. Problem, John Boy? :wyatt


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Cena Haters WIN!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

WWE Universe wants to see Cena get his ass kicked. :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bearodactyl said:


> So before everyone says, "clearly rigged", can we get a concensus on what the clear rigged result will be?


:lol Good idea! 

Cena vs all three!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Wyatt family burial incoming...


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Wwe probably just fixed that.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

3 on 1.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Shocker!


----------



## BrokenTable (Nov 21, 2013)

I wish Cena had another emotion


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Does this mean the UNIVERSE has turned on CENA?!?!? :russo


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Cena is looking for his boy Sting in the rafters.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Cena wit dat face doe! HAHAHAHAHAHA! Somebody gif that quick, please!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Cena, you were betrayed!


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

IN B4 someone says cena turns heel because fans turned on him


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Please don't tell me that's the main event.


----------



## teawrecks (Oct 24, 2011)

I agree with the Rocky 4 reference with Rusev & Lana. Another comparison I see with them...when Aksana was managing Cesaro during his debut--when she was the speaker with that whole "five languages" deal.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

I thought it would just be Luke Harper. Haha these polls are pointless.


----------



## HavokTheGiant (Dec 5, 2013)

Cena's face is priceless


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

kariverson said:


> Cena with the usual roid run to the ring. Why else he wouldn't be able to run properly?



I always just thought it was just his butt hurting from Vince's meat.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Cena gonna overcome those odds:cena3


----------



## BrokenTable (Nov 21, 2013)

Guess fans don't like Cena...lol


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> UGHHH, ALL THREE OF THEM, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.
> 
> Bray's gonna get buried. Either now or at Extreme Rules after they win this.


You have got to be the most negative person i have ever seen like shut up and watch i hope you aren't like this in real life


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> How about no??? Like, wtf? How does that even sound? "You like this guy, but I don't, so you shouldn't like him." Um, grow up and realize different people have different tastes? Jesus.


Fuck the haters, Miss. ?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Luke Harper got mad votes tho


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LMAO Cena's face.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Commercial AGAIN?

How much is enough, Vince? How much is enough? :vince$


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Seriously who the fuck is booking this shit? One week Cena fears the Wyatts, week later he's taking the piss of them and the week after he's scared again? Find some consistancy please


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh no way! all 3?? OMG!??! What is Bat Cena going to do next??? Will the Wyatt family tear him alive? Will Cena use his Cena bomb to escape? Find out after this 10 min commercial break. Don't go anywhere. We've got more boring ass RAW ahead. Stay tuned folks. (F you Vince.)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

So Cena gets to SUPER beat the odds. That's something.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Cena will pin a Wyatt while Bray watches from the outside instead of breaking it up


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

This better end with Cena in a lot of pain having overcome no odds whatsoever


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

godzilla promo


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Cena wit dat heel turn face doe...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

After that reaction that Bray Wyatt got tonight, they're gonna kill him. Either Cena beats every Wyatt or he wins this one and then Cena jobs him out at Extreme Rules.

Don't kill this act WWE, the motherfucker is OVER. He's probably the most over guy in the company behind Bryan right now.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

World's Best said:


> I always just thought it was just his butt hurting from Vince's meat.


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL That would explain it too.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Revann said:


> IN B4 someone says cena turns heel because fans turned on him


With anyone else it would make perfect sense.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

The Devil and God said:


> I thought it would just be Luke Harper. Haha these polls are pointless.


why would they pick luke harper??

nobody gives a shit about him he is bray wyatt's lackey


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

At least they are not pretending everyone loves him and some people actually dislike him


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

The thought of Cena getting his ass kicked brings a smile to my face, shame it's not going to happen.


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

Slider575 said:


> They really are keeping all of the TD away from Paige, interesting


A face vs other faces? WWE don't believe in that though and everybody knows the total divas aren't turning heel anytime soon. I expect Paige to face jobbers for a while seeing as she's a face and all the heels but like 2 are jobbers, and one of them is taking time off.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Inb4 Cena AA's everyone in the audience who voted number 3


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> How about no??? Like, wtf? How does that even sound? "You like this guy, but I don't, so you shouldn't like him." Um, grow up and realize different people have different tastes? Jesus.


:lmao Im not saying stop liking the guy, but jeez, every post on Swagger it seems you have your tongue up his ass.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Cena feels so betrayed. how could you Universe?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao

God, I both love and hate this Bo character! BO-LIEVE!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Going to be a lot of kick out at 2's in this match.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> How about no??? Like, wtf? How does that even sound? "You like this guy, but I don't, so you shouldn't like him." Um, grow up and realize different people have different tastes? Jesus.


You are over obsessed.

Like...Tumblr creepy obsessed.


----------



## Tha Rassler (Dec 11, 2013)

FlashPhotographer said:


> godzilla promo


Cena vs. Godzilla:

Cena wins lol!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

If Cena buries the Wyatts tonight, I will not watch this for 2 weeks. I'm dead serious.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Harper with those votes though :mark:

I should change my username to Luke Tharper and just talk about my boy 24/7


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

Is this ending Raw? They hardly ever start the main event segment this early but nothing else has been advertised. Must have something big planned. HEEL TURNNN!!!


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Anyone else just see the commercial about boys developing breasts? Wat


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

KuroNeko said:


> Inb4 Cena AA's everyone in the audience who voted number 3


:lmao


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Godzilla has a better chance of taking over the world than Cena losing the feud against the Wyatts.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Of course Paige gets on the app and it goes out the window.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Sting to end the show.

:mark:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

p862011 said:


> why would they pick luke harper??
> 
> nobody gives a shit about him he is bray wyatt's lackey


Harper's pretty over actually, and is the best wrestler of the 3.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Slider575 said:


> Anyone else just see the commercial about boys developing breasts? Wat


Yup, from Risperdal. So glad I didn't take my prescription... DOWN WITH BIG PHARMA!


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

connormurphy13 said:


>


For real? Damn. I've seen Bo a bunch of times on NXT without connecting the dots cause he was a pretty boy blowhard. But his intense face in that skit made me think, "where did I've seen this before?". Ans boom it was Wyatt.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

I for some reason want Cena to win.


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

This is what happens when you have a monopoly on wrestling. You can do whatever the hell you want, have the crappiest show night after night...and yet people will still eat it up because there's no pressure from TNA or ROH to do anything better.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The Boondocks will beat this 30 mins of RAW in the ratings


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:wyatt BEATDOWN!


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

They're Here. :mark:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Yes please come back jackoff and give Dolph another concussion. Because he needs to 3-peat.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

See what you did you fucking assholes? 

You made little John Boy sad


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

BarneyArmy said:


> Sting to end the show.
> 
> :mark:


Dude...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:clap :clap :clap


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Hes still looking the crowd with dat puppy face :lmao :lmao


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Baltimore loves dem Wyatts


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

The clapping!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

DAT Clapping.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The crowd is clapping to the music.....and they're still gonna throw it away.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

What do the 'rasslers do during a commercial break?


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

That enterance.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Does Bray Wyatt Bolieve in his brother?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

:selfie

MUST TALK OVER ENTRANCE. MUST TALK OVER ENTRANCE.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Cena better not over come the odds here.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

CesaroSection said:


> Is this ending Raw? They hardly ever start the main event segment this early but nothing else has been advertised. Must have something big planned. HEEL TURNNN!!!


I think Daniel Bryan having to be written off the show ruined the timing of the show. I mean there has to be an explanation for this ME being early and the divas match going on for like 10 mins. DB probably was going to wrestle tonight


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Fail booking tonight. EPIC first hour and a half with all the awesome storylines with the rest being abysmal.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

...He's Broken Out in Love.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cena's face...looks like it should be a meme


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

ZachS22 said:


> You have got to be the most negative person i have ever seen like shut up and watch i hope you aren't like this in real life


:ti:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Love the clapping for the Wyatt's entrance.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Love the Wyatt's theme :mark:


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Because people didn't boo Cena until Wyatt started feuding with him.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:lmao

The CeNation has abandoned Cena to become Wyatt Followers


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

ryzombie619 said:


> This is what happens when you have a monopoly on wrestling. You can do whatever the hell you want, have the crappiest show night after night...and yet people will still eat it up because there's no pressure from TNA or ROH to do anything better.


i thought this show and the last three weeks were pretty good
what the hell are you talking about?


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Cena is looking for his boy Sting in the rafters.


Sting be like Spider-man on Family Guy. 

Everyone gets one. But he tells Cena, "But not you."


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Eternity* said:


> I think Daniel Bryan having to be written off the show ruined the timing of the show. I mean there has to be an explanation for this ME being early and the divas match going on for like 10 mins. DB probably was going to wrestle tonight


bryan was written off maybe due to his dad's passing?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> :lmao Im not saying stop liking the guy, but jeez, every post on Swagger it seems you have your tongue up his ass.


How did you know my #1 fantasy?

Okay yeah, that was gross even for me I apologize. fpalm

But seriously, it's because he's crapped on a lot and I want him to get the recognition he deserves. All the other guys I like/mark for are already appreciated and discussed ten times over. Swagger isn't.


King Gimp said:


> You are over obsessed.
> 
> Like...Tumblr creepy obsessed.


I do have a tumblr, actually, but that's for my fangirling and gifs. If you paid attention to my posts on this site you'd realize I do discuss a wide variety of things, but since I'm a newer fan and Swagger is my favorite talent, he's what I know the best of. I don't get how my behavior is any worse than some of the Punk or Cesaro or Aj Lee marks.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Cena main eventing RAW in 2014 :/


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Crowd is suddenly super hot!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Cena forgot to wear a belt. He's fucked


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

It makes no sense for Cena to win tonight 3v1 with a 1v1 match at ER, unless something screwy happens which wouldn't surprise me


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Cena is going to win,rowan eats the pin.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bray Wyatt: The only fedora-wearing, neckbeard-rocking fatass *ever* to actually have support from a large amount of people. :jordan4


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Those pumped in chants are too obvious tonight


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

raw sucked so hard tonight, I hope cena wins just to see the forum melting down.
would be the only thing that could save this wwe night.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Captain Ed said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

I love how high pitch "Lets Go Cena" chants are


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

that's why cena can never turn, all his fans are kids and women,


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Bo comes out to help his brother then all of a sudden Adams music hits.

Da da da da da da da daaaa

And he drives the exotic express next to the ring and his bunny friend who is controlled by him destroys everyone 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL, the WWE Universe threw Cena to the wolves. 


But I'm sure the kiddies voted for this match because they truly believe that Cena can beat all three.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> bryan was written off maybe due to his dad's passing?


Which he passed away like a couple of hours ago. DB was probably meant to wrestle before news of his dad passing surfaced.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

GIF DAT DANCE, NOW! HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Wyatt dancing with Cena :lol


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Wyatt. Is. Gold.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

lmao Wyatt dancing with Cena


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

GIF that shit please! :lol


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

Pissed off. This match is on last. It's the end of the show that makes it.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Harper!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

FUCK YEAH, the DANCE from FCW! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And it got awkward.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Cena forgot to wear a belt. He's fucked


:faint: :lol


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

My soul belongs to Bray Wyatt.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

lel, he did the ballroom dancing schtick from his FCW and NXT days :clap


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

I was wondering when Bray would do that spot. Haven't seen it since NXT.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Cena will defeat all three and then brush their mouths with Colgate cause he's gangsta like that!


----------



## Usernam3 (Apr 7, 2014)

Just letting you all know Sting is an official roster member now. Take it for what it's worth...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Cena's not gonna get any offense in until the Shoulder blocks tonight! :lol Yeah - that.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Bray Wyatt has poisoned my mind, just like Punk did in 2011, right Cole? :lol


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Lawler. Shut the fuck up you rotten ass orange.


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks for dislocating that shoulder cena.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Didn't Kane already try to get the monster out of Cena?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Cenawinslol
T-Minus 10 minutes.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Eternity* said:


> Which he passed away like a couple of hours ago. DB was probably meant to wrestle before news of his dad passing surfaced.


What? Damn, my prayers go out to his family.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Am I the only one who doesn't get this brainwashing thing? They're making it seem as though Bray is responsible for fans booing Cena, when in actuality they've been booing him for damn near 10 years now...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Usernam3 said:


> Just letting you all know Sting is an official roster member now. Take it for what it's worth...


Really? When did this happen? Today?


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

I like how they are basically saying anyone who cheers for The Wyatt's are wrong and should back Cena instead.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Lol Bray stopping. He's epic.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Should have made it Tornado rules.


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

*Eternity* said:


> Which he passed away like a couple of hours ago. DB was probably meant to wrestle before news of his dad passing surfaced.


Where did you read it was a few hours ago? I heard it was during his honeymoon.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Rowan is is the true psycho is this family...


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I thought Bray was going to pull a Kyle O'Reilly. Damn it, that would've been awesome.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Don't get how anyone can think the Wyatt Family is getting buried. Ample promo time and looking good in this match. Even if Bray loses at Extreme Rules, they're so goddamn over it wouldn't make a difference. I love this feud because the crowd are like active characters in it. Nice.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Really? When did this happen? Today?


He's not.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Watch John Cena over come the odds again.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't get this brainwashing thing? They're making it seem as though Bray is responsible for fans booing Cena, when in actuality they've been booing him for damn near 10 years now...


:lol That's the WWEFuckery we're all used to now :vince3


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cena better not come back and win this or, i won't know what to think


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

This is entertaining :cena3


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I wonder if Cena could overcome ad breaks...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yay, more commercials! More shit I won't buy!


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Usernam3 said:


> Just letting you all know Sting is an official roster member now. Take it for what it's worth...


Source?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes! A commercial break!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Commercial at 9:55? You're fucking kidding me.













Guess not.

:vince$


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Heel turn coming..


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Usernam3 said:


> Just letting you all know Sting is an official roster member now. Take it for what it's worth...


:lmao People still buying into this.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

If you cheer for Bray your gonna end up like those bearded freaks he rolls with according to Cole.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He's not.


lol okay then, thanks dude!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

WTF was that domino's commercial? You just take pizza toppings and put shit on top of toppings and serve it on a napkin?


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

the fox said:


> i thought this show and the last three weeks were pretty good
> what the hell are you talking about?


Hahaha...and this is why Vince continues to drop his pants and crap in the ring every Monday night...because he gets letters from you saying how much you enjoyed his crap on Monday night. 

What am I talking about? The same RAW every Monday. That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao People still buying into this.


Nope! Not me. He's not on WWE.com and therefore, he isn't with the company.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Somebody make a GIF a Wyatt dirty dancing with Cena now. Now, dammit, now!


----------



## Usernam3 (Apr 7, 2014)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Really? When did this happen? Today?


Mike Johnson reported that Sting has signed the contract the WWE presented to him. 

http://pwinsider.com/article/85115/...ia-book-total-divas-preview-and-more.html?p=1


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> If you cheer for Bray your gonna end up like those bearded freaks he rolls with according to Cole.


Awesome. :ex:


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Cena will win :mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> If you cheer for Bray your gonna end up like those bearded freaks he rolls with according to Cole.


:lmao Gotta love that logic!

:selfie


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Nothing big is going to happen tonight guys. Don't get your hopes up.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Usernam3 said:


> Just letting you all know Sting is an official roster member now. Take it for what it's worth...


Source?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

TromaDogg said:


>


THIS guy! :mark:


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

WTF IS CHRISLEY KNOWS BEST

(I kind of want to watch it)


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

ryzombie619 said:


> Hahaha...and this is why Vince continues to drop his pants and crap in the ring every Monday night...because he gets letters from you saying how much you enjoyed his crap on Monday night.
> 
> What am I talking about? The same RAW every Monday. That's what I'm talking about.




The show tonight is so bad cant even find words.....


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Just noticed The Finisher is on WWE main roster!! http://www.wweslamcity.com/superstars/the-finisher

You think they might debut a guy with that gimmick?


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

BarneyArmy said:


> Source?


Uhhh...been provided already. Just look it up...pretty easy to do.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Chrisley Knows Best actually looks worse than Total Divas and Kardashians.


----------



## Usernam3 (Apr 7, 2014)

http://pwinsider.com/article/85115/...ia-book-total-divas-preview-and-more.html?p=1

"Several readers sent word that www.WrestlingDVDNews.com is reporting WWE will release a Sting biography DVD this September. As I noted earlier this week in the Elite section of PWInsider, Sting and WWE have come to terms on a deal."


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

kokepepsi said:


> WTF IS CHRISLEY KNOWS BEST
> 
> (I kind of want to watch it)


Don't waste your time its dumb


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

TromaDogg said:


>


LMFAO can we have that gif added to the smilies list please


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Man, Luke Harper's mannerisms and expressions are priceless. Great actor!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

BarneyArmy said:


>


:lenny :homer Dat ass


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Can't believe this is the main-event.


----------



## StaindFlame (Oct 3, 2011)

If he overcomes the odds again I swear.....


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

kariverson said:


> Just noticed The Finisher is on WWE main roster!! http://www.wweslamcity.com/superstars/the-finisher
> 
> You think they might debut a guy with that gimmick?


Yes.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't really think the Sting deal with WWE is In-Ring action. I believe its more for WWE Network commentary on shows and the HOF next year.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


Fucking saved.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

BarneyArmy said:


>


bama4


----------



## quadsas (Apr 29, 2013)

Sting DVD is also available for pre-orders. he's coming


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> WTF IS CHRISLEY KNOWS BEST
> 
> (I kind of want to watch it)


:lmao Those commercials are slowly getting to me too haha


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

So when will DQ happen .... so boring


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

That Lana GIF :lenny


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

BarneyArmy said:


>


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Rowans teeth are disgusting


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

More piped in chants.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Cenawinslol
T-Minus.. crud I lost count, but we know it's coming.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm going to laugh if Cena wins.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


"You got a purty mouth John." :wyatt


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

hot girl in the front row with the cena sucks sign:yum:


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

The Shield didn't even whip any ass tonight shit show overall.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bray is just so delightfully in touch with his character. Every mannerism makes sense!


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> More piped in chants.




yeah so obv and annoying


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

cena tho


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Here we go with the comebacks


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

If Pier 1 Imports had an Outlet store Bray Wyatt would be snatching up slightly irregular weaved baskets.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I thought we weren't being subjugated to Cena main events for at least a few weeks?


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Cena defies the odds. Surprise.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

autechrex said:


> hot girl in the front row with the cena sucks sign:yum:


:yum: Agreed!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

It's over :Cena3


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol of course. Fucking cena.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

lol Cena was about to win


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Regardless of who wins...Wyatts got buried tonight.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Are you fucking serious?


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

loldq


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Phew, thought he was going to win then.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

two kicks is a DQ
FUCK THIS COMPANY


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

He would have won I fucking can't :ti


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Oh my lord, Cena wins, via DQ but still he wins and had the match won. 

Fuck this company


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

How come it's a DQ this time specifically?


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

DQ? They're part of the match!!!


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

calling for the bell? what? also, no need for cena to hit the AA on Wyatt.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

why is that a DQ? they're in the fucking match


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Good, a DQ. The perfect finish. Way to make Bray Wyatt look weak, though. 

I still think Cena's going to find a way to win at Extreme Rules, though.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Calling for the belt? So this a DQ win for Cena?


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Why did the ref call for the bell?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Wait....that isn't a DQ in so many 6-man tag matches. So rules only exist when they save Cena from losing? I don't get it.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

DoubtGin said:


> lol Cena was about to win


He did win.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

WHAT? DQ ON BREAKING A COVER? SINCE WHEN?

Oh I forget it's a Cena match.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That is not a DQ you dumb mother fuckers.. fuck WWE, pull your head out of your ass already. Guess we aren't in a real upswing with bullshit mistakes and ignoring the rules just for Cena not to take a loss when he should.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Cena with dem Moves Of Doom fpalm


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

how the fuck is this a DQ?! the ref didn't even try to get things in order. all men are in this ,match.


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Since when was Dq called that quick after 2 kicks? Wasn't even interference they are all in the match. no count just Dq how surprising for a cena match...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

There's the bell. Now for the big Cena beatdown!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah Cena didn't win


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Sooooo, no 5 count for tag match interference, just a dq. Ooooook....


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

The Wyatts look like proper chumps.


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

How did that warrant a DQ? So glad I stayed up all the way through tonight..


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Well this is something.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

If they wanted to keep the Wyatts gimmick elevated, that should have been a squash. Its 3 on 1. So ridiculous that Cena looked so strong. Pretty much invalidates the Wyatts...

Jesus Christ.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

mattheel said:


> Regardless of who wins...Wyatts got buried tonight.


:no: NO!


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Looks like wheel spinning time until Summer Slam.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

LateTrain27 said:


> How come it's a DQ this time specifically?


You will have to ask the chimp in the production room with the pen in his hand and the banana on the table.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

how is that a dq

this company


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Breaking up a pin is a disqualification now?

Ah well, at least it's a better outcome than the alternative.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

ROFL why the f*ck do the Wyatts get disqualified? It was a 3 vs 1 match and they are not allowed to break up the cover? Big biig BS


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

Just fuck this company . Giving Cena the win vs 3 monsters and u could see the ending 10000 miles away


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Medicaid said:


> how the fuck is this a DQ?! the ref didn't even try to get things in order. all men are in this ,match.


Exactly! These are the very men in the match!


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

He's got the whole world... in his hands.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Would it kill Cena to lose clean for once without bullshit DQ's


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

I was just going to post questioning the DQ finish but it seems everyone else is doing the same. Strange one..


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Bray Wyatt becoming more of a legend every week.


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Um, okay.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Cena made the Wyatts look like a bunch of incompetent idiots who can't beat a guy 3 on 1. :cena3


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Cena like, "smelly armpits"


----------



## Abstrakt (Jan 3, 2012)

I like bray but is anyone else getting annoyed by the damn singing?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

We've still got 10 minutes left.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Harper's reaction. :tyson


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:lol at Luke Harper.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I want this guy to sing lullabies to my 1st born child.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:lol


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

This is mildy disturbing.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Cena going over at ER


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Crap. Utter crap.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

He's got his whole face. In his junk..


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

The crowd needs to start singing along!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Bray doing the whole song!


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

Bad For Business said:


> We've still got 10 minutes left.


yeah k


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Thought Bray was crying for a second there


----------



## WorldWrestlingFed (Apr 3, 2014)

Boring ending to raw.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

I really liked that ending.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Love Bray, but the singing just is not interesting anymore. it was cool as a random thing he did that one time...


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

they should pull a train on cena and call this feud over with.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

They must have planned for a long Bryan match. 2 divas matches + early ending.


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

lol'ing hard at the way wyatt has cena's head cradled in his hand


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bray Wyatt is a motherfucking LEGEND. This is the weirdest, creepiest thing I've seen on WWE television in YEARS and all he's doing is singing and cradling Cena's head.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Wait, so they end early tonight?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

really average RAW overall, first hour was dope mostly, but the show quickly fell off


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Harper and Rowan's faces :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The whole "He's got the whole world" thing at the end was OVERKILL fpalm


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

He's got his whole face... in his pit.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

I swear someone read JR's tweets, because all the heels acting like heels tonight,


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

Seriously?? The last 5 min of RAW were Bray Wyatt singing while holding Cena? WTF is that??? God dammit. Someone tell me when Sting shows up. I'm going on a WWE break.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

SP103 said:


> He's got his whole face. In his junk..


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Harper and Rowan's reactions there made that hilarious. :lol


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

Abstrakt said:


> I like bray but is anyone else getting annoyed by the damn singing?


 Leave it to creative to screw up the Wyatt character. I hope they won't but this company


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

I'mtired of the whole world song, dump it


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

What a terrible raw
Everything was off


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

I can't believe this is Mike Rotunda's kid.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The singing is AMAZING, nobody cares what you people think.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

ryzombie619 said:


> Seriously?? The last 5 min of RAW were Bray Wyatt singing while holding Cena? WTF is that??? God dammit. Someone tell me when Sting shows up. I'm going on a WWE break.


See you next week.


----------



## WorldWrestlingFed (Apr 3, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Bray Wyatt is a motherfucking LEGEND. This is the weirdest, creepiest thing I've seen on WWE television in YEARS and all he's doing is singing and cradling Cena's head.


Which made it boring, lacked substance, we've already heard him sing the song before, singing it again and again and again to close raw was not creative.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

SHIELD!!!!


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

mattheel said:


> Love Bray, but the singing just is not interesting anymore. it was cool as a random thing he did that one time...




this.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So the post show had the Shield coming out to bail out Cena.. Oy


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

This episode was a step down, gotta say. Mania season is quite clearly over


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Cena/Bray needs to stay in the mid-card.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Shield vs Wyatts on the Network, looks like.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

The Shield?


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

Fucking WWE logic


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Shields v Wyatt's on WWE Network!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## brahski20 (Jun 20, 2013)

Not even Chrisley could save this raw........


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So they're now using the Shield to try and get Cena over??


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

What's going on in the post-show?


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

Kind of a predictable ending but I thought it ended pretty well. I liked how Bray brought back the ballroom dancing thing from NXT and how he was singing all creepily while cradling Cena's head. Overall I thought it was a pretty decent RAW this week with the Kane beatdown on Bryan, Barrett beating Sheamus CLEAN and the handicap match at the end.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Talk about random :lol


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

All of this is dark stuff right?


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Midnight Rocker said:


> What's going on in the post-show?


Shield cleared the ring.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kinda flat. But it's good to see that Evolution/Shield, Wyatt/Cena, and Kane/Bryan are all being treated as top angles.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WorldWrestlingFed said:


> Which made it boring, lacked substance, we've already heard him sing the song before, singing it again and again and again to close raw was not creative.


Rock fan says repeating phrases is boring.

I got teh chucklez.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

kokepepsi said:


> What a terrible raw
> Everything was off


That's what happens when your main star's dad passes away shortly before the show starts. Shield should've done more though.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

brahski20 said:


> Not even Chrisley could save this raw........


:lmao


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

Guy LeDouche said:


> See you next week.


No, I'm done. I took a long break from WWE from 2008 to about now. Didn't watch it. Read stuff online, but didn't care. Now I started watching again because of WWE Network, and then because I heard Sting was closer than ever to coming, and Daniel Bryan was interesting. I can find out what happens online. Don't need to watch this trash anymore until they actually do something worth watching.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The singing is AMAZING, nobody cares what you people think.


IMO...every time that Bray has a mic in his hand and he's spending time singing, thats less time for him to actually say interesting things. The singing is already overdone. I get the meaning behind the song, but it doesnt need to be done every time he holds a mic


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

ryzombie619 said:


> Seriously?? The last 5 min of RAW were Bray Wyatt singing while holding Cena? WTF is that??? God dammit. Someone tell me when Sting shows up. I'm going on a WWE break.


You'll be back next week


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I wish the Shield/Evolution feud was featured more, and the Wyatts/Cena angle a little less.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Booker T stop pls


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like the Shield is still continuing their side-feud with the Wyatt Family.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

this raw was not bad, but also proof that DB is the biggest and best thing going about the WWE right now


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

But Lana...god dayum.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

mattheel said:


> IMO...every time that Bray has a mic in his hand and he's spending time singing, thats less time for him to actually say interesting things. The singing is already overdone. I get the meaning behind the song, but it doesnt need to be done every time he holds a mic


It's getting overdone but it's catchy and it works, the crowd loves it. There's only so many things a guy like him can say, he's got a closed scope of topics. I think it's extremely unique and progressive to get a song over as a catchphrase.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Singing went on too long, but thats the only fault..


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

Brandough said:


> You'll be back next week


No I won't I don't care anymore. I've been watching RAW for the past few months now in anticipation for WM and for things to come, and I find nothing appealing about it at the moment. I am going to wait until I hear something exciting happened. I'm done having the TV on for two hours a night to see the same ol crap.


----------



## brahski20 (Jun 20, 2013)

Chrisley should guest host Raw next week. He can have a segment with Sandow where he tells him that he is breakfast, lunch, dinner, and desert twice a week.

Whats best for business???? #Chrisleyknowsbest


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's getting overdone but it's catchy and it works, the crowd loves it. There's only so many things a guy like him can say, he's got a closed scope of topics. I think it's extremely unique and progressive to get a song over as a catchphrase.


Now if only more people in the crowd will sing it.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Save us..... "Chosen One".


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Didn't care to watch so, there go the ratings.


----------



## StaindFlame (Oct 3, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> So they're now using the Shield to try and get Cena over??


no surprise there!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ziggler is treading in dangerous waters...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

ryzombie619 said:


> No I won't I don't care anymore. I've been watching RAW for the past few months now in anticipation for WM and for things to come, and I find nothing appealing about it at the moment. I am going to wait until I hear something exciting happened. I'm done having the TV on for two hours a night to see the same ol crap.


You will be missed.







Said no one, ever.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Save us..... "Chosen One".


Drew McIntyre is the only "Chosen One" I know of.


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

rate this raw 2/10 it was the worse show for a long time. Obv Wm season is over . 

good parts:

Kane vs Bryan 
shield/evolution segment was ok

the rest sucked so hard


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

kariverson said:


> Just noticed The Finisher is on WWE main roster!! http://www.wweslamcity.com/superstars/the-finisher
> 
> You think they might debut a guy with that gimmick?


James Raideen 6'5 265 only 22 years old,Should be this character


----------



## StaindFlame (Oct 3, 2011)

Well, we had some good shows, now raw back to being shit again, and back to not watching on TV anymore if you catch my drift.


----------



## WorldWrestlingFed (Apr 3, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Rock fan says repeating phrases is boring.
> 
> I got teh chucklez.



He sang it in the beginning of the show, and repeated it until it got annoy at the end, it's ok if he does it once or twice a show, imagine if the Rock said "If ya smell..." 5 times in one night?

It's ok to repeat catchphrases, not to the point where it's annoying, if Rock said, "If ya smell" 5 times in a night, I would be annoyed. Rock would say the catchphrase once and we get the point, had substance, repeating it to the point of being annoying is no good.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Backstage Pass focusing on that Stinger angle.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

brahski20 said:


> Chrisley should guest host Raw next week. He can have a segment with Sandow where he tells him that he is breakfast, lunch, dinner, and desert twice a week.
> 
> Whats best for business???? #Chrisleyknowsbest


 Hey if Chrisley's wife needs a good rodgering I'm available. I doubt he's hitting it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WorldWrestlingFed said:


> He sang it in the beginning of the show, and repeated it until it got annoy at the end, it's ok if he does it once or twice a show, imagine if the Rock said "If ya smell..." 5 times in one night?
> 
> It's ok to repeat catchphrases, not to the point where it's annoying, if Rock said, "If ya smell" 5 times in a night, I would be annoyed. Rock would say the catchphrase once and we get the point, had substance, repeating it to the point of being annoying is no good.


Dude, I remember one week the Rock said FINALLY! about 88 times in a row. He wasn't conservative with the phrases.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> James Raideen 6'5 265 only 22 years old,Should be this character


A mystery wrestler that use all other wrestles finishers and is booked extremely strong might be super interesting!! It might need some superstar coalitions to fight him etc.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

StaindFlame said:


> Well, *we had some good shows*, now raw back to being shit again, and back to not watching on TV anymore if you catch my drift.


Does that include last weeks Raw? Because this weeks was a lot better.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Dude, I remember one week the Rock said FINALLY! about 88 times in a row. He wasn't conservative with the phrases.


That's a lie.....He only said it 73 times in a row


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

Cena should've taken the pin there. Fat Raven holding his head and singing was an ok ending. Average Raw overall.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Awesome to finally see Orton wearing some fuckin' pants and looking pretty damn fine while doing so.

:cool2

Are you a parking ticket Randy cuz you got FINE written all over ya:yum:


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


> James Raideen 6'5 265 only 22 years old,Should be this character


Looks like a young Steve Borden/Sting.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

You've seen him in the ring now hear him sing! Order the new debut album from Bray Wyatt "Follow the Buzzards" featuring the smash singles "Time is on My Side" and "Whole World in His Hands" now complete with an extended version. Also featuring "Mary Had a Little Lamb". Don't take my word for it, just look at this stellar review from acclaimed worker Luke Harper whom upon listening to the album expressed his joy with "yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah!" Buy now while supplies last!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Are you a parking ticket Randy cuz you got FINE written all over ya:yum:


:bosh4


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

We're going to get El potato vs Hornswaggle at a ppv arent we


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

uppercut said:


> rate this raw 2/10 it was the worse show for a long time. Obv Wm season is over .
> 
> good parts:
> 
> ...


this pretty much sums up tonights Raw


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

DogSaget said:


> We're going to get El potato vs Hornswaggle at a ppv arent we


It's pretty much a guarantee. That's what sucks for people who have the Network, they're basically paying for shit like that.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Bryan-Kane segment. Good.
Paige is fun to watch
Lana is always fun to watch
Barrett is on fire
RVD was sloppy
Stephanie was annoying
Bad Evolution promo
Cutting Heyman off? Dumb
Cena couldn't job against a faction? Horrible


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

-Kane becoming a monster again was awesome, it'll be interesting how far they push this storyline's edginess in the next week or so
-Sheamus finally took a clean loss at Raw, and to BNB nonetheless. Wow.
-Evolution members (bar HHH and his sick ass voice) and Shield members (bar Reigns cuz he sounds like an idiot with his 3 lines) all killed their mic work tonight, don't really know who'll win this won at ER
-Cesaro/RVD match might've been a bit clunky but it's to set up Swagger/Cesaro feud and I hope The Whole F'n Show wins the IC tourney!
-Wyatt/Cena feud gold yet again but I agree they have to stop making him say that in every promo


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Bray Wyatt is a motherfucking LEGEND. This is the weirdest, creepiest thing I've seen on WWE television in YEARS and all he's doing is singing and cradling Cena's head.


Lol, your hyperbole is hilarious both for guys you hate, and love.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

Mark henry slam city ad was hilarious


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

ryzombie619 said:


> No, I'm done. I took a long break from WWE from 2008 to about now. Didn't watch it. Read stuff online, but didn't care. Now I started watching again because of WWE Network, and then because I heard Sting was closer than ever to coming, and Daniel Bryan was interesting. I can find out what happens online. Don't need to watch this trash anymore until they actually do something worth watching.


See you next week.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm disappointed in that I was really hoping they were going to elevate the Intercontinental Championship by holding this tournament and then putting it on either Cesaro (and letting him go on a long run which elevated both himself and the title) or Sheamus (who I'm not much of a fan of, but is definitely a level above the current IC title scene).

Instead, it's gonna be Bad New Barrett getting the belt and taking over the role of jobbing to the main eventers. Bummed.


----------



## the_quick_silver (Aug 16, 2007)

John Locke said:


> I'm disappointed in that I was really hoping they were going to elevate the Intercontinental Championship by holding this tournament and then putting it on either Cesaro (and letting him go on a long run which elevated both himself and the title) or Sheamus (who I'm not much of a fan of, but is definitely a level above the current IC title scene).
> 
> Instead, it's gonna be Bad New Barrett getting the belt and taking over the role of jobbing to the main eventers. Bummed.


Duh. Stop being so negative. I hope you watched Raw where Barrett pinned Sheamus CLEAN. If Barret wins the tourney and the IC title, I believe it will all be for the good. Afterall, it's a new era


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

-rybaxel needs to win the belts
-rvd is the worst
-cesaros booking right now is awful 
-there isn't a less interesting person on the roster than kane.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

What I've noticed to be very bad is Paige. It's not that Paige herself is horrible, it's how the booking around her is awful. 

Now I'm a huge mark for Paige and believes she will one day become one of the GOAT divas (because WWE is hell bent on making that happen) but they seriously need to expose her character to the audience. While I'm fine with the way she debuted, I feel they haven't got the chance to properly introduce her and her character to the more casual fans. This results in the crowd being somewhat dead during her matches.

The TWO things Paige possess that differentiates her from other divas are: her scream and her submission. 

They've made the right choice in having Paige already win the title despite being so early. However, they're going on the wrong direction as of these past two weeks. If you're going to rebuild the divas division, why not actually give the fucking champion some proper mic time so the audience knows who she is other than the fact she's champion? 

And don't get me started, why did the fucking choose her opponent for Extreme Rules at Main Event? Can't they have Tamina win the battle royal on RAW and develop the feud by I don't know..attacking Paige or some sort? 

They have a bright gem in Paige and they're ruining her first chance to shine. At this rate both the smarks and casuals will turn on her because she's * boring *.

As for the rest of RAW:

- The opening segment is good - shame Kane will lose at ER and revert back to pussy corporate character once more. Bryan looked like he was ready to pour it all out. 

- Bray at the beginning of show was awesome. Why do I feel they've silently turned Cena heel? Bray felt as a face during this segment. Bray at the end though was no-no. 

- Evolution/Shield segment was meh. I'm not a fan of Evolution. 

- I am somewhat hoping for an RVD/Cesaro feud. The feud writes itself. Ex Heyman Guy vs Heyman Guy.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Well this week was an okay episode of RAW. 
+ I enjoyed the opening segment as it was an effective way to bring the monster Kane. I sure hope this feud will help resolve the ending of their tag team history. If not, I won't be surprised since the audience is supposed to have short term memory. 
+ Last week on Smackdown, Sheamus took a clean loss to Batista and now this week, to Bad News Barrett. Wow. 
+ Evolution video was cool although they totally skipped Ric Flair's involvement. It's like the WWE omitting "he who shall not be named" in their history too. Randy Orton wearing full clothing is also a plus.
+ Cesaro/RVD was a lengthy match. Was wondering what was up with the count out finish but I guess its leading into a feud.
-Paige is going to need to talk on the mic if the WWE expects the crowd to root for her. If not, it's Gail Kim all over again.
+ The ending was different. Bray Wyatt's character is just awesome and him singing "in his hands" just makes him more creepier.


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

This RAW was fucking boring. The only two great things about RAW was the opening segment with Kane/Bryan/Steph and Evolution/Shield. Man I marked out so hard for DAT Evolution entrance :mark::mark::mark: 

Orton finally wearing full clothing on RAW for the first time since 2009 :lmao:lmao:


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Wow. Really surprised at some of the comments in here. I thought this RAW was a pretty solid one and was better than last week. 

It started off HOT with Daniel Bryan and Kane and WOW. That stuff was gruesome, and I loved it. It was uncomfortable to watch and made people feel sorry for Bryan. Great segment.

Barrett and Sheamus had an EXCELLENT match. I'm surprised he went over Sheamus cleanly. I hope he wins the IC title.

Shield / Evolution promos were great. Triple H could have stayed off the mic though with his messed up voice. Guess he's a trooper. Respect for that. Randy and Dave did their jobs well I thought. All 3 members of The Shield did well with their promos - though I wish Rollins would cool it with the yelling. I know he wants to come off as passionate and all, but his yelling at times come off as legitimately funny to me, and that's not a good thing. That was my only gripe.

The Cena vs Wyatts match was great. I really can't believe people are really complaining about it. Then again, I shouldn't at all be that surprised. For the whiners who can't understand why the match ended in a DQ: It kept both men looking strong. Cena didn't lose and he didn't need to lose on RAW, because that would devalue the PPV match if the Wyatts won going into it, and the same people on here would just bitch about how obvious it would be that Cena would win at ER. The show went off the air with Cena helpless and Bray holding him in his arms, singing. Don't know about you, but Bray didn't come off as "hurt" by this. The end did get really awkward though. He just kept on singing and singing. The crowd stopped singing along because they realized how crazy this guy was. 

Overall, a great episode of RAW. I really don't see anything on the show that happened for people to complain about.


----------



## HBK65 (Apr 7, 2013)

HereComesTrouble said:


> This RAW was fucking boring. The only two great things about RAW was the opening segment with Kane/Bryan/Steph and Evolution/Shield. Man I marked out so hard for DAT Evolution entrance :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> Orton finally wearing full clothing on RAW for the first time since 2009 :lmao:lmao:


Yeah ... Boring. Not.

I was there. The people in attendance were all heavily into this one. The arena went quiet one time. The divas match. Danny B came out, almost in tears, and a guy I had zero respect for finally got some from me. I had no idea how the guy was going to be able to perform, but he insisted he was going to be there, and the WWE gave him an easy early out.

The talent got the majority of the people there on their feet twice. Evolution's entrance, and Cena's. Bryan got a huge pop, Evolution got a huge pop, and man for so many people that hate Cena... He sure as hell got the biggest pop of the night.

Sheamus and Barrett had a great match, and even neckbeards were chanting "this is awesome"

3MB crap match, the midget segments were funny though.

Heyman was getting nuclear heat with his Lesnar shit, sat down cross legged in the ring for a minute prompting a large chorus of CM Punk chants, I was almost certain that vignette wasn't going to be televised, and surprise it wasn't. I assure you it continued entirely through the commercial break and neared completion when Paul called everyone in attendance Baltimorons. Heyman made sure to mention the guy who couldn't get it done with Taker last year too. I sort of felt sorry for Cesaro, Heyman talked about Lesnar so much it was like Antonio wasn't even there. All that mattered was Heyman and Lesnar.

Dueling Cena chants through most of his handicap match. The match wasn't that great, but the main event was supposed to be Bryan vs Kane. I'm glad Bryan got the night off, he needed it.

I don't know what show you guys watched but it wasn't the one I saw. The crowd was loud all night, interested, cheering and booing in every match, save the divas. That was a crap match anyway.

Your guy(s) can't win every week. It's part of the formula.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

Solid Show. The comment from Barrett about the bad news not being nearly as bad as Daniel Bryan's bad news was fucking disgusting though. I don't care if the kayfabe news was that he got his ass kicked, the only real news in his life right now is the death of his father and for Barrett to say that really pissed me off.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

It was a good show, save for the Emma/Santino and Paige/Aksana parts and RVD's performance. Some problems with pacing, but solid Raw nonetheless.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Was pretty boring, fast forwarded most of it. The opening but was great and sheamus vs barret was surprisingly good. I liked the sheild and evolution promo, but HHH ruined it with his pathetic voice he puts on he sounds like a right twat I wish he would speak normally


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I thought that was a pretty good RAW actually. There are 3 actual storylines going on right now, the IC title has some importance, and new guys like Cesaro and Barrett are getting some spotlight finally. Only negatives really were the sloppy RVD/Cesaro match and Cesaro's weird booking. Aside from that I can't really think of anything else that was bad. Maybe the divas were, can't say I really paid attention.


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

This raw was a 6/10 imo, average show.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Don't give many #fucks about BNB but I'm glad he beat Sheamus.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Did Orton's pants crash the forum last night


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Did Orton's pants crash the forum last night


They almost did, I think three pages in this thread are about them :lol


----------



## PotatoSmasher (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm hoping that we are going to look at this raw in the future as the beginning of John Cena's slow heel turn. 

"The Night the WWE Universe betrayed John Cena". 

Loved the 3MB vs Matadores match, wrestling was actually fun to watch for once.

Confused with Cesaro's direction, and did not like his new theme at all. He needs something with more punch, like Barrett's theme.

Uso's need to get mic time or some character. Would rather see the tiles on 3MB.

And then the Evolution, waiting for HHH to reference Flair is now extinct, and bring in another member to continue the evolution.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Decent show imo.

- Evolution/Shield promo was really good, Seth Rollins impressed me while Dean Ambrose was dissapointing once again.
- Sheamus/Barrett was much better than I expected, really enjoyed that match.
- Emma though :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: She's starting to get over, crowd was doing her dance and she got a good reaction. Not too fond of her having a cobra like Santino lol, but atleast she seems to be getting over.
- RVD/Cesaro wasn't what I expected, weird ending cause it's not really clear who the face is, Swagger or Cesaro? Or neither?
- 3MB/Matadores.. eh.. terrible..
- Paige/Aksana was really boring, I'm not a fan of Paige at all, but I'm gonna chalk that bad match up to Aksana. 
- Wyatts/Cena was meh..

Hopefully next weeks show will be better, I enjoyed this show too but there were alot of boring/slow parts that really dragged the show down.


----------



## gbasse (Sep 26, 2013)

Baltimore wasn't actually that bad a crowd, they were dead for some stuff but they were pretty hot for most of the show


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

Orton wearing pants was as shocking as Brock Lesnar beating The Undertaker.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

I can't believe anyone can cheer a gimmick like Emma/Santino. I just worry about myself that I watch the same program as people that cheer that, I dunno if im being harsh on myself or those people but im really confused right now :lol


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

I still can't get into Paige. The screams, that hair pulling thing that I can't even make sense of. 

Did we really need to see so much of that match? Better have put something better in it.

The Division may have hundred girls like Paige and Emma, but until they book it correctly, it still sucks.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/WWE_News_3/article_77913.shtml#.U1ZjSV64llI



> WWE Raw TV taping report
> April 21, 2014
> Baltimore, Md.
> Report by Liam Renner
> ...


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Barret pinned Sheamus clean? :mark:

Fuck he's over.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Metzler mentioned that Bryan/Kane thing was supposed to close the show, but after the reveal of Bryan's dad passing away they did it first so Bryan can leave right away.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

It's kinda good that Evolution/Shield, Bryan/Kane and Cena/Wyatt are all receiving a good amount of focus. Keeps things fresh.

Also the IC title tournament and Cesaro/Swagger. Multiple storylines is always a good thing.

And despite me thinking I wouldn't, I'm liking this Hornswoggle/Torito/3MB/Matadores stuff :lol

Why they didn't let Tamina and Paige have any interaction is beyond me.


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

Are they trying to ruin Wyatt with the over-singing the same way they did with Fandangoing? Because that's exactly how you do it..


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Jacare said:


> Are they trying to ruin Wyatt with the over-singing the same way they did with Fandangoing? Because that's exactly how you do it..


Wyatt was ruined the minute he was booked against Cena. 

This is what a slow and painful death looks like. Ryback suffered the same last year and Ryback was way more over than Bray ever got.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Average show, nothing spectacular for me.

Start was decent, good to have masked Kane back and looking like a monster again too bad it won't last for much longer. Genuinely felt for Bryan aswell you could see the sadness on his face, good on him for sticking that out though.

Sheamus vs Barrett was brillaint, super brutal and I really enjoyed it, hope they push Barrett properly.

Shield and Evolution face off was fucking easily the best part of the show, absolutely awesome seeing Evolution come out of the limo with their theme song etc, loved it. The Shield were awesome, meant business and were all good on the mic especially Ambrose lmfao "cremepuff", brilliant. Loved that bit and easily the best part cannot wait for this match.

Good to see a bit of Paige's aggressive side, hopefully she slowly builds into her normal self, still excited about her arrival, I think she will prove at ER how good she really is.

And poor Bray Wyatt, I sense this could be his burial with this Cena storyline. Was made to look weak at the end of the handicap match but that wasn't my main concern, it just didn't feel like a Raw mainevent and the singing is gonna get out of control if they keep it up. I like it and I like it alot but overdoing it will be the undoing of it and this stroyline not being booked right could ruin the greatness that I believe Wyatt still has to offer, don't fuck it up WWE!

Crowd was better then expected and better then last week so that's a positive I guess, just seemed very bland to me and average as if something was missing.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bryan/Kane:*
You could see how emotional Bryan was for sure. He was in tears the whole time which was sad to see. Good on him for coming out, though. That beatdown was simply to get him off TV for a week or two and give him some time with his family. Totally understandable. 

*Evolution/Shield Promos:*
Good stuff, i enjoyed it quite a bit. I was going to lose my mind in laughter if Orton got out of the limo with is tights and RKO T-Shirt on. I was surprised he was indeed in pants. Shocked, actually. Batista looked like a poor mans Mr Dressup. Good stuff from the Shield, Ambrose and Rollins were great, Reigns is getting better too.

*Santino/Emma:*
This needs to stop right now. Seriously, it's terrible. Emma has the tools to be a quirky, solid diva in the divas division... instead she's attached to Santino at the hip. I get it, i do. I just don't like it. I enjoy Emma quite a bit, but i can't stand Santino. That pink Cobra though? fpalmfpalm

*El Torito/Hornswoggle:*
Get off my TV... now. 

*RVD/Cesaro:*
Sloppy match by RVD, very sloppy. Also, how the hell could Cesaro hit the huge uppercut on RVD while he's outside the ring, toss him back in the ring in front of the ref, then get attacked by Swagger and the ref not know? - WWE logic right there.

*Paige/Aksana:*
Huge Paige fan, and i don't really enjoy Aksana at all. The match didn't have much flow to it at all. I agree with what was said earlier, move Paige along with Aj/Tamina now... don't have her face total divas, she's better than that.

*Barrett/Sheamus*
Pretty solid match from these two. Glad Barrett is getting a much needed push, he's pretty over with the fans to be honest, even booked as a heel. Sheamus doesn't do anything for me. He needs a complete overhaul, give him back his ass-kicking gimmick again. Also, he's been pinned twice in the last week... clean.

*Cena/Wyatt:*
Dear god. Wasn't it a huge joke last week? Photoshopped images, grade school humor and now this week he's back to "Serious" Cena again? - What's going on with that?

As for the match, Cena literally got the shit beat out of him for 10-15 minutes, only to suddenly turn into super Cena, hit the 5 moves of doom and make Bray look weak again within 15 seconds. Nice. Why have Bray nearly eat that pinfall? - Stupid, Stupid booking. 3 Wyatts beat on Cena for that length of time, and it only takes 10-15 seconds for Cena to nearly beat Bray?... Come on.


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

Boring uneventful show, only found the Evolution segment interesting. Fell asleep when Cesaro came out with Heyman, then woke up 5 minutes before the main-event finished.


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

Noticed they cut to commercial when Heyman was talking..


----------



## BookingBad (Jan 29, 2014)

Jacare said:


> Noticed they cut to commercial when Heyman was talking..


I don't think that was intentional. It was just a bad RAW last night.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

JY57 said:


> http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/WWE_News_3/article_77913.shtml#.U1ZjSV64llI


Totally ignores the fact Sheamus got pinned clean in the match of the night.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

So this RAW must have marked the END of WM season aka anything worthy of watching on TV as a whole regarding the WWE at least until June later in the year.

While the VERY bright spots on this darken show were the Kane/Bryan & Shield/Evolution moments plus a little glimmer in the Bray Wyatt promo before his "match" with the "SHIT" factor of pro-wrestling.

But even the well done parts could have been better executed I mean after all with that POP Bryan again draws in the first seconds of the show we the home audience let alone the live audience doesn't even get the chance to see Bryan cut a promo or even wrestle a match before Steph comes out & then subsequently Kane KO'ing Bryan for the evening all in the first 12 mins of a THREE hour show.

You could have easily had Bryan wrestle the first match of the evening, cut a promo then have Steph come out do her stick have Kane's music hit but NO sign of the monster anyways. So Bryan & Brie just laugh it off as they head up the stage and as Steph warns Bryan, he trusn as a wall of fire bursts up from the stage separating the happy couple thah's when you have Kane attack Bryan and the subsequent tombstone pildrivers ensue.

Also to the Shield who were attacked last week by 12 guys, you'd think before the stand off with Hunter & pals the Shield would do what they do best. DESTROY the men who beat them up last week either backstage, during or after there matches. That way when Evolution & the Shield faced off Hunter's call for help couldn't be answered or at least he wouldn't have had the same numbers. Therefore the Shield could have charged up the ramp and maybe have gotten close to Hunter & company before beeing taken out again. Plus having those two midgets taken out in the middle of their "match" would have been BETTER then actually watching them to begin with.


Then I have to ask the question, does anybody actually consider EMMA anything but Eugene's less but still just as mildly retarded sister here? 

The midgets....NEXT

And Cena/Waytt...once again anther potential star is about to be blown out for the foreseeable future thanks to the "Shit" factor of pro-wrestling

The show is starting to drag & only TWO weeks since WM 30 it's NOT a good sign. Add to the fact a few hidden jems in the midcard but those are NOT enough to make up for the growing attention given to stale acts and LAME attempts at comedy mixed in with the Cena/Wyatt feud which again is going back to the place all feuds with Cena end up going, down the shitter.


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.prowrestling.net/article...detailed-report-on-the-live-perspective-36768



> Baltimore loves Daniel Bryan, they had me thinking that it was going to be a great crowd night (more on that later). I was hoping to hear an actual promo from Bryan but Stephanie McMahon put an instant stop to those thoughts It felt like it took forever for Kane to appear. The crowd was very responsive to the Kane attack, we were all hoping for a DanielBryan comeback.
> 
> There was a decent amount of concern (at least in my section) when Kane went for the table spot. Things could have gone very wrong if that table broke. Luckily it stayed in one piece. Stephanie's heat peaked when she was holding the title belts. That stretcher scene went on for far too long.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dirtnose (Aug 15, 2006)

Best thing was Barrett beating Sheamus clean. Guy deserves it and was actually over with the crowd. I hope he gets a big push.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

..That was a horrible RAW, probably worst of the year.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm really sad for Emma, like really. She is being fed to santino's horrible gimmick like Bray is being fed to Cena's horrible gimmick


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

I feel bad for santino having to team with Emma. She sucks.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Reaper Jones said:


> Wyatt was ruined the minute he was booked against Cena.
> 
> This is what a slow and painful death looks like. Ryback suffered the same last year and Ryback was way more over than Bray ever got.


Yeah, no. Ryback was never this over, people gave him silence when he wasn't doing his stupid chant. Especially heel Ryback, nobody cared about him.


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

I don't know if anyone else has said this yet but did anyone see a banner say that a legend is coming? Could this possibly mean Sting is actually coming to the WWE?


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

XxTalonxX said:


> I don't know if anyone else has said this yet but did anyone see a banner say that a legend is coming? Could this possibly mean Sting is actually coming to the WWE?


I think that's just a banner from the building itself, just like you'll have Pepsi or Coke banners there as advertisement. They're not necessarily related to WWE.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

While I always knew RAW would be poor again it was even worse than expected.
My first viewing of wwe since wrestlemania, this was atrocious
Its like it went backwards in time, we had midgets , stereo type racist tag teams, repeats over and over, gimmick performers like fandango, even evolution was brought back, which tells you how devoid they are of ideas.

Its not like they dont have the talent to work with, instead the bury people like sandow and other talented guys for this horseshit.
Thats me done with the weekly crap, gonna stick to the pay per views, unless they suck as well


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Good Raw. Pretty obvious that some of the script was changed - the opening angle writing Bryan out of the show, which was completely understandable. Loved the Evolution segment and the ending too.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, no. Ryback was never this over, people gave him silence when he wasn't doing his stupid chant. Especially heel Ryback, nobody cared about him.


I'm not talking about heel Ryback. As a babyface, Ryback was more over than Wyatt when he was fed to Cena. I don't care if people were silent when he wasn't going for the chant .. most people are silent mid-match for most guys anyways. 

The fact that people ate up the chant (especially the kids) is enough evidence that he was way over as a babyface. He had a decent run in him that the WWE could've milked and they fucked it up completely.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Fucking _adored_ that ending. It was less of forcing the song down people's throats and more like that Bray had finally looked to crack under the pressure. You could see the frustration on his face just rising to the surface. Bloody brilliant, Bray can do no wrong at the moment IMO. Cena did great also, a stark contrast to his bullshit from last week. The 3-on-1 did not need to be booked though.

Pretty hyped for Extreme Rules, they're actually building up nearly every match on the card rather than just throw a bunch of shit together.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/WWE_News_3/article_77919.shtml#.U1bEK164mFI



> - After Raw went off the air, Bray Wyatt was upset that they cut his mic off and challenged anyone in the back to face the Wyatts, as no one can beat them. The Shield came out to a monster pop. They cleaned house on the Wyatts while John Cena sold and eventually walked away.
> 
> As the Wyatts walked away, Dean Ambrose threw a chair into the ring for no reason, which was hilarious. Seth Rollins posed in multiple parts of the ring and on the announce table, to huge pops.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

"*Renee Young drove a car with someone in the passenger seat, but we couldn't tell who.*"


























:ambrose


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Please don't ruin Wyatt WWE, please! Have him beat Cena clean at ER and let that be the end of it


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm glad Kane and Bryan are feuding now. I think most people don't care about it, but they should. It's a Team Hell No feud. It makes sense Kane is frustrated with Bryan's success, and so of course he wants to ruin everything Bryan holds dear. It might not be an epic match, but we should be glad WWE is randomly being consistent with stroyline feuds.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

dmccourt95 said:


> Please don't ruin Wyatt WWE, please! Have him beat Cena clean at ER and let that be the end of it


Honestly if they really did care about Wyatt, they would give him the epic Cena heal turn instead of a tease. That would be a true star making moment. A win at this point does nothing because Bray isn't about wins, he's about turning Cena into a villain. A mere victory doesn't accomplish that. 

Cena has to win but take a hit to his squeaky clean character. Otherwise this feud is absolutely meaningless and a waste of everybody's time.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Reaper Jones said:


> Honestly if they really did care about Wyatt, they would give him the epic Cena heal turn instead of a tease. That would be a true star making moment. A win at this point does nothing because Bray isn't about wins, he's about turning Cena into a villain. A mere victory doesn't accomplish that.
> 
> Cena has to win but take a hit to his squeaky clean character. Otherwise this feud is absolutely meaningless and a waste of everybody's time.


I think WM should have been the right spot for it to happened, imo. Instead, Cena proved his willpower of becoming a monster triumphed over Bray's attempts to making Cena into one. With them continuing with this, it doesn't seem...right. I have to see where this goes.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

The imagery of Cena's head was in Wyatt's hands.. and then saying he;s got the whole world in his hands ... awesome.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Lariatoh! said:


> The imagery of Cena's head was in Wyatt's hands.. and then saying he;s got the whole world in his hands ... awesome.


No doubt. But what's the point of all of it if it doesn't even remotely phase Cena? They have a bit of a goldmine on their hands again. And again I see them dropping the ball. 

It's a wonder how many stories they create and fuck up and still go on to create new ones only to fuck them up too.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Reaper Jones said:


> No doubt. But what's the point of all of it if it doesn't even remotely phase Cena? They have a bit of a goldmine on their hands again. And again I see them dropping the ball.
> 
> It's a wonder how many stories they create and fuck up and still go on to create new ones only to fuck them up too.


The Wyatt's seem to be protected as much as the Shield, hell they beat the Shield on ppv, and Bray had a one on one with the face of the company at WM in only 6 months of his rookie career. That's damn impressive. Cena beat the Rock, Lesnar, the man is booked as a titan. He losing to any man one on one is something that should be used sparingly. Daniel Bryan did it. Moving him to the next level. 

Bray though is a different monster pun intended. The guy actually doesn't need to win a match, what does pinning someone to the mat for 3 seconds really mean to him? But if his opponents or the guy he is feuding with mentally and physically beaten to a pulp all the time, Wyatt looks more dangerous. Wyatt at WM wanted to lose the match and have Cena bring out his darkside... 

Wyatt right now is fine. I think for once the Cena cancer may just not effect Wyatt. Look at the votes from the poll.. I bet management took notice. This is a clear cut showing (even though a lot more internet marks use the internet and not the kid fan base of Cena) that more people wanted to see Bray in a match, and to have Cena get his ass kicked than have Cena just have a match with Harper. It was probably designed that way, but it showed Bray's drawing power against the face of the company. 

Bray continues to get two segments per Raw, he is a big part of their plans moving forward, especially with Taker now possibly retiring.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I understand why the WWE trolls the online complainers so much...I even understand why they troll me. Sometimes I like to voice my annoyances in here or say a stupid joke or something, but I am never meant to be an annoyance...On that note, there are far FAR FAAAAAAAAAAAR too many ANNOYING mother fuckers here. Cliche bitchy uneducated pure-asshole complainers week after week, after week after fucking week...

Maybe its wrestling's fault that a lot of you are dickheads. Maybe this product actually makes some of you people retarded...It's actually had the opposite effect on me. I feel it has made me a little more smarter, and a lot of other people here smarter as well.

To the fuckers that ruin my reading experience here, you (don't) know who you are, because you're too fucking retarded to know...Use your INTUITION before you comment so fast. If you think someone else is about to complain about the same exact minor or insignificant thing that you are going to complain about, then shut the fuck up, and don't be apart of the ever growing problem of cunts in this forum. It's your fault that the WWE wants to piss us off more.

You deserve all of the misery you get out of it.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Jacare said:


> Are they trying to ruin Wyatt with the over-singing the same way they did with Fandangoing? Because that's exactly how you do it..


That makes absolutely no sense. They are two completely different characters.


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> That makes absolutely no sense. They are two completely different characters.


WWE shoving things down their viewers throat = bad.

Simple enough?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Opening Segment:* *Kane comes from jobbing in 5 minutes at Wrestlemania to being a monster heel within 2 weeks and sells it like a true veteran. The mask is on, the suit is off, and the Tombstone is looking better than ever. Kane at least had the wherewithal to not lift his opponent's head 2 ft above his knees. Enjoy your year off Taker. The only downside to this segment was Stephanie's mediocre acting. 8/10*

*Wade Barrett vs. Sheamus:* *Well-worked match by two brawlers. Barrett being put over was a pleasant surprise. It seems WWE has finally taken note of the dry reaction Sheamus gets outside of people counting his chest punches. 8/10*

*Bray Wyatt Promo:* *Are these ever disappointing? Wyatt always blends realism with wrestling in his thought provoking speeches. He comes out and makes the fans feel important by emphasizing the power of their vote in deciding who John Cena will face in the main event. We all know these polls are rigged, but I'm sure some smark, somewhere, pulled out their cell phone and cast a vote in hoping Cena would receive the ass beating of a lifetime. 10/10
*
*Los Matadores vs. 3 Man Band:* *We start with a 2 minute vignette on a feud between Hornswoggle and El Torito in an attempt to enhance the seriousness of 2 dwarves embarrassing themselves for our entertainment. We end with Drew Mcintyre being kicked in the ballsack directly in front of the referee and pinned by El Torito. I demand all "PUSH MCINTYRE" threads be closed immediately. 3/10*

*Evolution/Shield Segment:* *Triple H comes out sounding like he's possessed by the ghost of John Laurinaitis and compares ambushing The Shield after an assault by half of the locker room to a father publicly spanking a child. Randy picks up with a decent promo about the dominance of Evolution in the past. We are then greeted by another Triple H Burial Montage courtesy of Kevin Dunn. Batista says something unintelligible and tells us to Deal With It. The Shield come out and Evolution hauls ass. Ambrose cuts another good promo, then Rollins starts off strong, but seems to be nervous in the presence of THE GAMEUHHHHHHH and begins to slur his words. Reigns closes the promo with a simple "We're comin down that ramp to kick your ass." Triple H smirks and giggles as if he's having flashbacks of Reigns cousin, The Rock, saying the same thing to him 15 years ago. This segment ends with every heel in the locker room protecting Evolution and Rollins screaming "YOU'VE GOT 2 WEEKS TO LIVE!" in the background. 9/10*
*
Adam Rose Vignette*:* It seems they are phasing out Zack Ryder by replacing him with another party animal. This lolipop sucking accented metrosexual is riding on a tour bus and dancing with life-sized bunny rabbits. No, we don't need another Fandango mixed with Alex Wright. Go away. 1/10.*

*Usos vs. Rhodes Brothers:* *Rybaxel joins Cole and JBL on commentary while scouting out the Tag Team Champions. Ryback was actually entertaining at ringside. He might want to follow the footsteps of Tazz & consider hanging up the singlet and putting on the headset before he gets future endeavored. #PeoplePower. A good and short wrestling match ends with dissension between the Rhodes Brothers. To the shagrin of Jim Ross, Rybaxel took it upon themselves to ambush the Usos after the match in classic heel fashion. The separation of the Rhodes Brothers may be for the best since the team has been stale since their feud with The Authority ended. Ryback and Curtis may usually be boring, but they did everything right tonight. 8/10
*
*Layla vs. Emma:* *Mediocre match that ends with Emma pulling out a female cobra sock. Lets ignore the terrible gimmick and being paired with Santino. It's doing nothing for Emma's career to be exchanging wins with the same jobbers for an entire month. She's a great wrestler, we all know this, but the general public will never see it if WWE keeps booking her like this. She needs a few serious singles matches under her belt to build up a feud against Paige at a big PPV. 4/10.*

*Cesaro vs. Rob Van Dam:* *Paul Heyman comes out and puts over Cesaro for all of 10 seconds and then proceeds to remind us that "HIS CLIENT, BROCK LESNAR, ENDED UNDERTAKER'S UNDEFEATED STREAK AT WRESTLEMANIA!" by saying it more times than MIKE JOOOOOOONES said his name in 2003. Some of Heyman's worst work to date that does absolutely nothing for Cesaro's push, nor his character. Rob Van Dam was certainly showing the spoils of 4/20 by looking terribly sluggish. This second rate match by two talented competitors ends in the countout of Cesaro after a Swagger run in. We now know whoever wins this tournament isn't going far up the totem pole. Rob comes back from the break and takes a shot at Heyman's financial failures with ECW in a backstage interview. 6/10*

*Paige vs. Aksana*: *Aksana's music began to play and I had to make sure porn wasn't running in another tab. Instead of portraying the female Cena and having her ass kicked for the entirety of the match before dropping 2 signature moves, Paige took control in some spots with...repeated hair slams. This Anti-Diva gimmick seems to be a raging success! Unfortunately, the match was terrible and we cannot put all the blame on Aksana this time. Alicia Fox is a fine wrestler and she must have a broken back from carrying Paige. Someone is wrong here. The IWC cannot hype her up as a God-send to Divas when we've seen nothing but disappointments on RAW. No, do not tell me she is amazing on NXT. That is an unacceptable answer. You will never see a sports analyst say "KWAME BROWN WAS GOOD IN HIGH SCHOOL!". Paige hasn't done anything impressive since being bumped to the main roster, so stop relying on the crutch of her NXT work. The general public does not care. 4/10*

*Rusev vs. H̶u̶n̶i̶c̶o̶ Sin Cara:* *When your manager is more over than you and their name isn't Paul Heyman, you've got serious problems. Lana's luscious legs aside, Rusev is rocking the typical silent dominant foreigner gimmick, which didn't work out so well for his Russian comrade Vladmir Kozlov. What should have been a quick squash match took entirely too long, and Rusev eventually sent the Faceless one back to the showers with a camel clutch. 5/10
*
*John Cena vs. The Wyatts:* *Staying true to his gimmick, John Cena proceeded to have his ass beaten for 15 minutes and hit Bray Wyatt with a wake-up AA to almost secure a clean pin. The match ended in disqualification because Ronen and Harper interrupted the pin simultaneously by stomping a mudhole in Cena. To answer my earlier question of "Are Bray Wyatt's promos ever disappointing?" Yes, when he sings the same song 12 times in a row. The crowd was awkwardly clapping out of uncertainty of when to stop. 7/10*

*Legend:*
*
1-3: Russo would have NEVER booked this shit.
4-7: Kevin Nash has the pencil.
8-9: Ruthless Aggression
10: Attitude Era*

*I will be posting a review every Tuesday.*


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

I finally watched the end of Raw today and I don't think the ending was as bad as everyone is making it out to be. It went on one verse too long but Wyatt freaking out at the end really sold it for me. I have no clue how Extreme Rules is going to go when it comes to these 2 though. I have a feeling that Wyatt will get an escape the cage win, and it's just not going to do much for him. It's like when they let Ziggler beat Cena in a ladder match at TLC. Gimmick match wins just don't have the same impact as getting the pinfall or submission.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Jacare said:


> WWE shoving things down their viewers throat = bad.
> 
> Simple enough?


It's called testing the waters...I bet if the certain crowd reacted better and sang along with Bray you would never have made your nonsensical comment, and been like OMG DAT WUZ AWSUM HE SHUD SING DAT AGAIN NEXT WEEK


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Jacare said:


> WWE shoving things down their viewers throat = bad.
> 
> Simple enough?


Who's fault will it be when the crowds get tired of clapping to Bray's theme, or saying YES for DB, or get tired of the Shield for being shoved down our throats...I guess it's all the WWE fault...okay.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

P5YC40D3L1C needs to relax a bit.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Superhippy said:


> I finally watched the end of Raw today and I don't think the ending was as bad as everyone is making it out to be. It went on one verse too long but Wyatt freaking out at the end really sold it for me. I have no clue how Extreme Rules is going to go when it comes to these 2 though. I have a feeling that Wyatt will get an escape the cage win, and it's just not going to do much for him. It's like when they let Ziggler beat Cena in a ladder match at TLC. Gimmick match wins just don't have the same impact as getting the pinfall or submission.


*I agree. There was absolutely no reason for Cena to win at Wrestlemania.*


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I'm really enjoying the product at the moment and can't understand why there are still people who are choosing to complain about it. You wouldn't watch and episode of any other TV show and fantasy book the story twists to the extent that people do with pro-wrestling. Every now and then it's good to just sit back and enjoy the good stuff and ignore the bad.*


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

The ending of Raw was spectacular, honestly some of the best character work i've ever seen. Cena had Bray beat until his family saved him and caused the DQ and Bray snapped. He realised that this task to take down Cena wasn't going to be as easy as he first thought, even when it's 3 on 1. When he held Cena's head in his hands and he was clawing at him and singing so loudly it was because he was trying to reassure himself, to let himself know that he was in control.

Whether you agree with the fact that Cena was about to win or not is irrelevant, it's this masterful way Bray carries himself around the ring and on the mic, he's the star here without a doubt. I thought the end of the show was class in every way possible.


----------



## get hogan out (Apr 7, 2011)

Strange crowd this week. They seemed to love the Wyatt promo, but reluctant to sing along at the end.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

RCSheppy said:


> P5YC40D3L1C needs to relax a bit.


Yeah...I just smoked a bowl and am feeling pretty relaxed. Now I sorta feel like one of the assholes on here...but I said what I needed to say and only the truth. Peace!


----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

TheGMofGods said:


> I downloaded the WWE APP just so I could pick all three members of the Wyatt family.


Has there ever been a poll that wasn't a rhetorical question? They always design the questions and choices so they know exactly which will come out on top. End the stupid fan participation gimmick.


----------

